# What's On The Table



## Henno (6/8/09)

Thought I may start a bit of a thread to see how many foodies stop to take a happy snap of what they are eating that night if it is really yummy. Today is an afd but no reason for dinner to be a dead loss.

Tonight at the casa del Henno it was plain pan fried fish cooked in nothing but oil and a bit of rock salt. The fish is the humble hussar which is in plague proportions around here but a tasty little red reef fish. We wacked together a home made mornay sauce with loads of parmesan a touch of nutmeg etc, plain old salad on the side and here it is:


----------



## razz (6/8/09)

I see you like a bit of seafood with your mornay sauce henno ! Looks delicious.


----------



## gibbocore (7/8/09)

http://gibbosfoodstuffs.blogspot.com/

Spiced Lamb Rump on Mint Yoghurt Sauce with a Chorizo and Quinoa stuffed Tomato



All I can say is that I was pretty chuffed with this little idea of mine, juicy cumin flavoured lamb with the cool mint sauce followed up with the surprisingly tender tomato flesh with savoury chorizo stuffing, the Quinoa (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quinoa)which is a super food on its own with numerous nutritional benefits has a light fluffy texture with a nutty flavour and was a perfect accompaniment.

As usual, these are just ideas thrown together on a plate, so I'll run through the bits a pieces and you can use it for your own wacky plans.

For the lamb rump, I trimmed all the suet, even if t meant doing some deep tissue surgery and made a rub of oven toasted cumin seed, coriander seed, black peppercorns and some salt. Grind it into a powder and rub it over the meat, roll the rump and tie it up. Brown in a fry pan on all sides and place in the oven on a baking tray at about 150 (there's some sinew that needs to be broken down) until nice and pink.

For the stuffing, mince one chorizo and add to a pan with a diced shallot, one minced garlic clove, about half a cup of chickpeas (cooked) and half a cup of cooked quinoa (cooked as per packet directions), fry off until chorizo is cooked and all moisture has been absorbed, add pepper to taste and juice of half a lemon. Spoon into gutted tomatoes and place in the oven with the lamb. When you bring the lamb out to rest, fire the oven up to get some colour on the tomatoes.

Mint sauce is the easiest, I put a garlic clove with skin on in the oven with the lamb on the tray, when its coloured and soft, remove it and peel of the skin, chop and place in a bowl with a handful of torn mint leaves, 3 or so tablespoons of natural yoghurt some pepper, and whiz it up with a stick blender. Yum.

So that's it, experiment and have fun. Stuffed anything is sure to impress guests and it makes a great side to serve up on a platter at a BBQ.


----------



## Katherine (7/8/09)

Excellent idea Henno.... that fish looks delicious... and nothing wrong with a plain old salad. Beautiful!


----------



## Steve (7/8/09)

Good thread henno......that fish looks great. Gibbo that lamb looks delicious :icon_drool2: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Katherine (7/8/09)




----------



## Katherine (7/8/09)




----------



## brettprevans (7/8/09)

show off! 

damn you girl now i want a pastry!


----------



## Katherine (7/8/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> show off!
> 
> damn you girl now i want a pastry!




I made the ones above but I must admit I did not make the braid that was Lloydie. And of cause it was a sour dough braid. It had tinned banana (which we got in a Asian store of cause) custard and coconut! We had friends over and it lasted 5 minutes... 

I will be lucky to get him baking lately. Its all about beer at the moment which Im happy about! I rather drink beer then eat bread. I rather drink beer then eat. LOL!


----------



## Katherine (7/8/09)




----------



## jdonly1 (7/8/09)

Mmmm seafood feast





pitty we only do this a Christmas


----------



## jdonly1 (7/8/09)

Katie said:


> I made the ones above but I must admit I did not make the braid that was Lloydie. And of cause it was a sour dough braid. It had tinned banana (which we got in a Asian store of cause) custard and coconut! We had friends over and it lasted 5 minutes...
> 
> I will be lucky to get him baking lately. Its all about beer at the moment which Im happy about! I rather drink beer then eat bread. I rather drink beer then eat. LOL!


Hmm some ones been plying with Danishes


----------



## gibbocore (7/8/09)

jdonly1 said:


> Mmmm seafood feast
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yum, they look like west oz crays, or southerns.

Here's an eastern in a seafood platter lunch i made myself.






Pretty sure the kingy came from this;


----------



## winkle (7/8/09)

Katie said:


> View attachment 29505
> 
> 
> View attachment 29504



Nice going Katie, 
I think I just put on a kilo looking at that.


----------



## Katherine (7/8/09)

winkle said:


> Nice going Katie,
> I think I just put on a kilo looking at that.



Im a savory girl myself, happy with a beer in hand. But love baking cakes etc to make other people happy. Monday mornings at work are funny people always coming around to see if I have baked something. And Friday sundowners the guys wondering if I brought in some home brew LOL!

The top one is a pavlova obviously but it has a mascopone cream and balsamic and basil berries over the top... and the bottom is my first ever sponge with lemon curd and cream which turned out a treat.


----------



## Katherine (8/8/09)

Baby Snapper in sweet and sour sauce


----------



## Henno (8/8/09)

Katie said:


> The top one is a pavlova obviously but it has a mascopone cream and balsamic and basil berries over the top... and the bottom is my first ever sponge with lemon curd and cream which turned out a treat.



Bloody hell Katie, I love my food and I know what I love but it has to be chucked in front of me before I know I love it. How the hell do you come up with balsamic and basil cherries? Also what the hell is lemon curd? 

These are the questions that went through my head when I watched accountants and IT guys or whatever they were on Masterchef preparing all their 'signature' dishes.

Do you have a cheffing background or are you googling recipes?

I have never been a fan of the sweet and sour myself but my wife drooled when she saw the pic. Jumped up and down all excited and yelled 'shii take!'


----------



## Mercs Own (9/8/09)

I had marinated bbq quails on a bed of brussel sprouts with a duval for dinner last night - it was so good I couldnt stop to take a picture of it!!

Damn.


----------



## Katherine (9/8/09)

Henno said:


> Bloody hell Katie, I love my food and I know what I love but it has to be chucked in front of me before I know I love it. How the hell do you come up with balsamic and basil cherries? Also what the hell is lemon curd?
> 
> These are the questions that went through my head when I watched accountants and IT guys or whatever they were on Masterchef preparing all their 'signature' dishes.
> 
> ...



No cheffing background, just lots of cooking books and a love of cooking. Balsamic goes really well with strawberries and basil goes so well with balsamic so why not. It also had lime zest through it. Ive always liked making pavlovas my mum always did. "mine are better then hers now" LOL! Ive mastered the pavlova now they dont collapse its all about the oven temp and the time you cook it. Lemon curd is lemon, sugar , eggs and butter. 

Proper sweet and sour is beautiful not the stuff you get in suburban chinese resturants (tho I secretly like that to). 

I would be pretty keen to learn some tricks from your wife!


----------



## jayse (9/8/09)

Mercs Own said:


> I had marinated bbq quails on a bed of brussel sprouts with a duval for dinner last night - it was so good I couldnt stop to take a picture of it!!
> 
> Damn.



Afternoon Brewers

Quick question, How do you prepare brussel sprouts for such dishes? How well should they be cooked?
I have been steaming them for awhile then cut in half season and fry in butter and olive oil briefly. I have no idea but they certainly come up better then how my grand mother used to cook them which I used to think were barely edible.


Gibbo spearing kingfish looks like a hell of a rush, full on! jdonly1's crays there are huge, they almost take up half the table.

I have nothing to add to the thread as this weekend has been junk served to me through my car window.


----------



## Henno (9/8/09)

Mercs Own said:


> I had marinated bbq quails on a bed of brussel sprouts with a duval for dinner last night - it was so good I couldnt stop to take a picture of it!!
> 
> Damn.



Photos Paul, you must prove you actually ate said delicious meal. I'm sure you did ya lucky bugger but please bang off a happy snap for me next time. I spose you can go into any old butcher in Melbourne and ask for a couple of quails? Wot you marinate them in or..... was it at a restaurant?

H


----------



## Henno (9/8/09)

jayse said:


> Quick question, How do you prepare brussel sprouts for such dishes? How well should they be cooked?
> I have been steaming them for awhile then cut in half season and fry in butter and olive oil briefly. I have no idea but they certainly come up better then how my grand mother used to cook them which I used to think were barely edible.


This method sounds great mate. We are regular consumers of the humble brussels here but just tail them and cut a cross into the bottom and steam or microwave them. If you serve any well cooked vegetable with real butter and fresh cracked pepper it will convert the hardest vegie hater. I think everybody's mum or grandmum was guilty of boiling vegies to death. I think over boiling brussels makes them taste like they have been cooked in dirty sock water, no wonder so many kids hate them!




jayse said:


> I have nothing to add to the thread as this weekend has been junk served to me through my car window.


Now you have added to this thread you must go forth and cook an unbelievable meal capture it in all it's digital glory. Or at least take a pic of something you made yaself that's yummy.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/8/09)

Jayse..

I love my Brussel sprouts steamed, but not cooked until they are mush, so they still have a bit of rawness to them, them lashings of butter ( not marg ) and plenty of cracked pepper... :icon_drool2: 



SWMBO hates them, but I could eat a pot full of them...


----------



## Katherine (10/8/09)

jayse said:


> Afternoon Brewers
> 
> Quick question, How do you prepare brussel sprouts for such dishes? How well should they be cooked?
> I have been steaming them for awhile then cut in half season and fry in butter and olive oil briefly. I have no idea but they certainly come up better then how my grand mother used to cook them which I used to think were barely edible.
> ...




The best way to have brussel sprout (a little work involved) is pulling them apart, then lightly stir fry them with bacon and stock. Beautiful!


----------



## Katherine (12/8/09)

Ma Po Tofu - gee this was so so good! Nice and spicy..


----------



## brettprevans (12/8/09)

it looks like mince with the tofu? if so at least there's some meat in the dish.. im still not sold on tofu.


----------



## Katherine (12/8/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> it looks like mince with the tofu? if so at least there's some meat in the dish.. im still not sold on tofu.



Ive changed Lloydie on that one to. Tofu is a fantastic product when cooked properly. Mapo Tofu is a Sichuan dish. Its a combination of tofu, pork mince, spicy chill bean sauce, sichuan peppercorns, more chilli and fermented black beans.


----------



## Katherine (12/8/09)

Here some meat for you city... Ribeye in a peppercorn/mushroom sauce (no cream home made mushroom stock) grilled vegies and salad.

We christened our new bbq the other night. The rib eyes were not great at all. but here you go anyhow..


----------



## Airgead (12/8/09)

Katie said:


> View attachment 29661
> 
> 
> Here some meat for you city... Ribeye in a peppercorn/mushroom sauce (no cream home made mushroom stock) grilled vegies and salad.
> ...



That's more like it.

Tofu really is a crime against humanity. I know you say its ok if its cooked properly but as far as I am concerned there is no proper way to cook tofu. 

I'm not much of a rib eye fan. For BBQ you really can't beat a nice thick piece of rump. It's not as fancy but (IMHO) it would have the be the best steak you can put on a BBQ. Its got that little bit of fat running through the meat. Full of flavour. Tender. Moist.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## brettprevans (12/8/09)

Katie said:


> Ive changed Lloydie on that one to. Tofu is a fantastic product when cooked properly. Mapo Tofu is a Sichuan dish. Its a combination of tofu, pork mince, spicy chill bean sauce, sichuan peppercorns, more chilli and fermented black beans.


i could overlook the tofu in that dish. sounds yum.

yeah not a fan of rib eye. its got no fat to make it juicy. a nice rump, scotch, or blade thats had the bejusus pounded out of it, seasonsed and flash fried.


----------



## Katherine (12/8/09)

Airgead said:


> That's more like it.
> 
> Tofu really is a crime against humanity. I know you say its ok if its cooked properly but as far as I am concerned there is no proper way to cook tofu.
> 
> ...



I like sirloins personally, but don't mind rump on a steak sandwich. Just thought we would try the rib eye was not that happy with it, mine had lots of fat but the flavour was good.

It is possible to cook tofu properly I never use it as a meat replacement I use to compliment a meal like the one above, the tofu balances out the heavy chilli and salt of the dish. 

Another great dish with tofu is Salt, Pepper And chilli fried tofu YUM! Or tofu puffs in a laksa not a proper laksa with tofu puffs. I'm not overly keen on meat replacement things like the vege sausages etc. 

katie


----------



## Mercs Own (12/8/09)

For brussels - cut the bottom stalk off and a couple of the outer leaves will fall off. Make a cut across the base (that you just cut a bit off) and then make another cut across the one you just made except continue the cut cutting the brussel in half. Put your bussels in a glass bowl add a little bit of water put a lid on and micro wave about two minutes. The brussels should be aldente - softish but still have a bit of crunch - nothing worse than a mushy brussel. Once cooked to your liking drain the water and then add some butter and freshly ground pepper. Often if I am cooking steak or pork chops or chicken etc I will throw the cooked brussel (without the butter) into the pan that I have cooked the meat in and fry them for a minute or two tossing them to get a bit of colour and the meat juice flavour into them. I recently did this for my show and the crew said they were the best brussels they had ever had - they had always cooked them till mush!! Nothing wrong with throwing your cooked brussel into a fry pan wit a bit of butter and some cooked diced bacon (and a little bit of chilli too)

Quail had a marinade of garlic, ginger, sichuan pepper, salt, kaffir lime leaf, parsley, basil, red chilli, olive oil and lemon juice all bashed in a mortaar and pestle then rubed into the quail - back bone removed and flatened out - left for a couple of hours before being chucked on the BBQ.

Sorry no photo but you can picture it in your mind.


----------



## Katherine (12/8/09)

Lloydies sticky date pudding...


----------



## Airgead (12/8/09)

Katie said:


> Another great dish with tofu is Salt, Pepper And chilli fried tofu YUM! Or tofu puffs in a laksa not a proper laksa with tofu puffs. I'm not overly keen on meat replacement things like the vege sausages etc.
> 
> katie



A few years ago a group of us went out with a recently vegan friend do a Buddhist vegan restaurant. It was 101 ways to serve tofu. I ended up eating two bowls of rice and a paper serviette.

Good tofu is like pleasant recorder music - it doesn't exist (kids learning recorder at school.. sapping my will to live).


----------



## Katherine (12/8/09)

mmmmmmm ribs


----------



## brettprevans (12/8/09)

cut it out KT. my keyboard is half full of drool.


----------



## Katherine (12/8/09)

Nothing else from me today... tonight we are having veal ribs... mmmmm got a feeling we might use some cassia bark and star anise ...


----------



## Fents (12/8/09)

Katie said:


> Nothing else from me today... tonight we are having veal ribs... mmmmm got a feeling we might use some cassia bark and star anise ...



acacia bark and now your takling 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acacia


----------



## Katherine (12/8/09)

Fents said:


> acacia bark and now your takling
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acacia



is accacia like cassia bark which is like cinnamon


----------



## Fents (12/8/09)

sorry mate i was playing, dont know exactly what cassia bark is...acacia bark however is what you extract to make DMT. (google it otherwise im gonna get in trouble for sneaky highjack's)


----------



## Katherine (12/8/09)

Fents said:


> sorry mate i was playing, dont know exactly what cassia bark is...acacia bark however is what you extract to make DMT. (google it otherwise im gonna get in trouble for sneaky highjack's)



I wonder if that is what was in my special super shake on the Thai Islands all those years ago.... There were worms and flying lobsters I swear! I became friends with the worms.


----------



## Henno (12/8/09)

Katie said:


> I would be pretty keen to learn some tricks from your wife!


Everybody is keen to learn the secrets of Japanese cooking. As soon as you cut off your little finger and send it to me in the post you will be qualified to know. No, hang on, that's the yakuza. No secrets here, she loves sharing her cooking, just ask Screwy. We may have to set up a recipe exchange program. In fact reading this comment a few days ago and finding out you were in West Oz started a little thought in my head the other night. I'd be interested in taking a bit of time off work and eating and drinking our way around the country and visiting some like minded foodie/brewers. Who knows we could end up over your way. Spent a lot of my leave in Perth when I was in the navy and I loved it.

Mapu dofu is a regular event in our household as well. How's your Korean cooking? We had bibimba on Sunday night. It is a weird thing that you present beautifully in a bowl and the first thing you do is destroy it by mixing it all up. Bloody tasty though. The secret is the Korean curry paste in the red tub. My wife can't read it but knows which one to buy.


----------



## Katherine (12/8/09)

Always welcome Henno for sure....

Ive got Korean cook books but never attempted but got me thinking now! Ive had kim chi and i know protein is a big thing in Korean cooking. Phillipines is on my list aswell. Kind of like making beer so much to brew, so much to cook but only so many days and time... That looks yummy by the way. For some reason I thought you guys travelled around quite abit.


----------



## Henno (12/8/09)

Oh dear, is it possible to hijack your own thread? :blink: 

We don't travel as much as we'd like. Last year was NZ and before that Japan to see the inlaws. Next OS trip will be somewhere whacky neither of us has been. My vote is Germany and Belgium for some obscure reason.

We were actually talking about kim chi today on the way home from work. We met in the tourist industry and I have ferried around most Asian races in buses. I can tell you that the regular consumption of Kim Chi leads to an interesting smell coming from your skin and breath. Ask any tour bus driver what it's like having 54 Koreans sitting behind him, I bet he mentions the smell. Turns out some Koreans eat it 3 times a day. I can't fathom having something spicy for breakfast! I couldn't get my head around really fishy fish for brekky in Japan either I suppose.

I know nothing about Phillipine food. Would assume it would involve a lot of seafood being a mostly island nation.


----------



## KHB (13/8/09)

I gotta tell you im really emvious of some of the meals you guys are eating. Im a chef and my dinner is usually a cup of noodles at 11pm.

Cheers
Scotsman


----------



## drsmurto (13/8/09)

Henno said:


> Mapu dofu is a regular event in our household as well. How's your Korean cooking? We had bibimba on Sunday night. It is a weird thing that you present beautifully in a bowl and the first thing you do is destroy it by mixing it all up. Bloody tasty though. The secret is the Korean curry paste in the red tub. My wife can't read it but knows which one to buy.



Wow! Very impressed henno. Had that dish at a local korean restaurant a few times. So yum i cant order anything else when i go there!

Recipe would be good, a photo of the mystery jar of paste would be even better!

EDIT - spelling


----------



## Henno (13/8/09)

Here is the mystery paste. It's called Gochujang but if you can't find it and have to ask apparently the Koreans pronounce it Kochujung.



Apparently it cost us $6.10. Up here we can only get the 500g size, Teri says she would buy the 250g if she could get it as it lasts ages. 

I have never eaten this at a restaurant but now she is all embarassed that people are comparing hers to the professional versions. Apparently the restaurant version can have the spicy sauce on top with all the different ingredients and it is served on a bed of plain rice so when you mix it the whole lot ends up spicy. Ours has the paste mixed through the rice first with a little sesame oil to taste and the plain ingredients dumped on that.

Minced pork, supposed to be beef but I am a weirdo, is just stir fried with a little soy. Egg is just scrambled and folded. The bean sprouts were mixed with a little kim chi juice. The carrots are yummo, they are stir fried with sesame seeds, obviously but also sesame oil.


----------



## Katherine (13/8/09)

There is a korean market just around the corner from my work and have rows of that stuff.

I know what Im doing at lunch!


----------



## drsmurto (13/8/09)

Henno said:


> Here is the mystery paste. It's called Gochujang but if you can't find it and have to ask apparently the Koreans pronounce it Kochujung.
> 
> View attachment 29693
> 
> ...



Champion, and bigups to your better half, that looks super tasty. Nothing to be embarrsed about at all!

Hopefully my local chinese grocer stocks the paste


----------



## brettprevans (13/8/09)

Korean spaceman food apparently taking it from the image on that tub!


----------



## jdonly1 (13/8/09)

Some top stuff there guys  
I have been doing a lot of chinese cooking lately.Bought a wok cooker from ebay(its like a flame thrower  )
The rice we do is better than our local chinese restaurant and the meat dishes are pretty bloody good to
Will get some pics next time I cook


----------



## Henno (13/8/09)

Not the best marinara pizza we've done but still better than anything you can buy in this town. The lemon was a new innovation. Next time we'll peel it so it's not so over the top. Wife makes a beautiful tomato base from scratch as is the crust, obviously.


----------



## Katherine (14/8/09)

Henno said:


> Not the best marinara pizza we've done but still better than anything you can buy in this town. The lemon was a new innovation. Next time we'll peel it so it's not so over the top. Wife makes a beautiful tomato base from scratch as is the crust, obviously.
> 
> View attachment 29719




yummy Henno nothing like home made pizza, my partner lloydie is very good at making pizza's and bread you probably have seen. Maybe next time on the pizza just use some lemon zest and a scatter of parsley and garlic.

Try this on a pizza I called it the BENT, which is sweet chilli sauce, banana's, prawns and tiny bit of cheese and coriander. Its so nice!

Your pizza looks the bomb by the way.


----------



## Fents (14/8/09)

and please enlighten us as to what BENT stands for kaytea.


----------



## jayse (14/8/09)

Katie said:


> Try this on a pizza I called it the BENT, which is sweet chilli sauce, banana's, prawns and tiny bit of cheese and coriander. Its so nice!



You don't mind a choof or two then Katie  

Thanx to everyone who replied to my brussel sprout question :beer:


----------



## Katherine (14/8/09)

jayse said:


> You don't mind a choof or two then Katie
> 
> Thanx to everyone who replied to my brussel sprout question :beer:



Used to not a huge fan anymore, I know it sounds strange but it was our biggest seller. The flavours go well together.


----------



## Katherine (14/8/09)

Fents said:


> and please enlighten us as to what BENT stands for kaytea.



Everything on the pizza is bent, chilli, prawn and banana GET IT... but yes it got the stoners in!


----------



## Katherine (14/8/09)

Henno i think my first Korean dish might be Bulgogi... Have you had that? I have two recipes for it and one is salted. Apparently the 2nd most famous dish next to kimchi of cause.

Im cooking a singapore curry now!


----------



## Fents (14/8/09)

Katie said:


> Everything on the pizza is bent, chilli, prawn and banana GET IT... but yes it got the stoners in!



thats a classic :lol:


----------



## Henno (14/8/09)

Katie said:


> Henno i think my first Korean dish might be Bulgogi... Have you had that? I have two recipes for it and one is salted. Apparently the 2nd most famous dish next to kimchi of cause.



Haven't had it or heard of it Katie but after a bit of a google around I will be lobbying the Asian expert in the house to give it a go. Please take a pic of how it turns out.


----------



## Steve (14/8/09)

Katie said:


> View attachment 29669
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:icon_drool2: 

how do you do your ribs KT?


----------



## Henno (14/8/09)

I was going to ask for Katie's rib marinade myself. Any chance their is liquid smoke in it?


----------



## matti (14/8/09)

Sorry there are no pick....
Caviar and crisp Rye bread and a good cleansing pilsner followed by an absolute Vodka.

Why? The Finnish/Swedish heritage in food taste and celebrating that just managed to download Firefox on laptop.
TFC for progress


----------



## Katherine (15/8/09)

Lloydie passed the recipe on to me, Ill have to ask him if I can put it up. Liquid smoke that's a thought. 

We always do the ribs in the oven and finish in the bbq with wood chips. We are actually making them tommorow as my little girl requested them.

The marinade is so easy! I couldnt beleive it when he showed me.


----------



## Mercs Own (16/8/09)

Here are before and after pictures of the dish I had for dinner last night. Unfortunately I had started to eat the meal when I remembered to take a photo so I added a bit more gravy etc but it still looks like a dogs brekky. That said it was absolutely delish!! The idea being to rip the tortilla in Quaters and put in a little goat, some salsa - looks more like guacamole really and some roasted corn wrap and eat.

It is a little embarrasing puting the after photo on as it looks.... well how it looks.

The recipe is - braised shoulder of baby goat in milk and saison with a mexican chilli base. I used dried chipotle, pasilla and guajillo chillis wiht roasted garlic, herbs etc to make a chilli sauce which I then fried the goat in before adding the milk and saison. It went in the oven at 140 for just over two hours.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (16/8/09)

Mercs Own said:


> Here are before and after pictures of the dish I had for dinner last night. Unfortunately I had started to eat the meal when I remembered to take a photo so I added a bit more gravy etc but it still looks like a dogs brekky. That said it was absolutely delish!! The idea being to rip the tortilla in Quaters and put in a little goat, some salsa - looks more like guacamole really and some roasted corn wrap and eat.
> 
> It is a little embarrasing puting the after photo on as it looks.... well how it looks.
> 
> The recipe is - braised shoulder of baby goat in milk and saison with a mexican chilli base. I used dried chipotle, pasilla and guajillo chillis wiht roasted garlic, herbs etc to make a chilli sauce which I then fried the goat in before adding the milk and saison. It went in the oven at 140 for just over two hours.



That sounds and looks really nice Merc. I love the flavours you get from cooking the meat in milk.
I do it with a loin of pork, so simple yet so tasty. The recipe I follow is from Marcella Hazen. Next time I cook it I will take a photo and post.

C&B
TDA


----------



## brettprevans (17/8/09)

slow roasted loin of pork. was meant to be sholder but the butcher had run out. loin was cooked for about 6hrs. sholder would have been done for about 12hrs.

Marinade of fresh garlic, ginger, olive oil, sherry, chilli made the pork go a bit black, wasnt burned though.





I hate to say I ate almost all that crackle. ha ha Fents. none for you!



Just falling off the bone.


----------



## Katherine (17/8/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> slow roasted loin of pork. was meant to be sholder but the butcher had run out. loin was cooked for about 6hrs. sholder would have been done for about 12hrs.
> 
> Marinade of fresh garlic, ginger, olive oil, sherry, chilli made the pork go a bit black, wasnt burned though.
> View attachment 29810
> ...



:icon_drool2:


----------



## Steve (17/8/09)

Mercs Own said:


> Unfortunately I had started to eat the meal when I remembered to take a photo so I added a bit more gravy etc but it still looks like a dogs brekky.



Oh and its got nothing to do with drinking that bottle of wine before hand whilst preparing/cooking? Eh, Eh?


----------



## leiothrix (17/8/09)

CM2 - how hot did you have your oven for the pork? Also, how heavy was it?

Would like to give it a go - looks yummy :icon_drool2: 

Thanks,
Rob.


----------



## jdonly1 (17/8/09)

Just finished this off
Home made chicken Kiev with a creamy garlic sauce on top:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Adamt (17/8/09)

A picture of chicken Kiev is no good without an innards shot


----------



## schooey (18/8/09)

Mercs Own said:


> I used dried chipotle, pasilla and guajillo chillis



Hi Paul,

I'd be really keen to find out where you got the pasilla and guajillo's?

Cheers,

schooey


----------



## jdonly1 (18/8/09)

Adamt said:


> A picture of chicken Kiev is no good without an innards shot


Did think about,then I thought who wants to see a half eaten kiev :icon_cheers: 
Will get a pic next time I make these :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## brettprevans (18/8/09)

leiothrix said:


> CM2 - how hot did you have your oven for the pork? Also, how heavy was it?
> 
> Would like to give it a go - looks yummy :icon_drool2:
> 
> ...


it was only a baby loin ~3.2kg.
have oven as hot a it can go, then put pork in for 30min (skin side up) on a rack in a tray
then turn oven down to 120C, put skin side down, and cook for for as long as you want. I cooked mine for 5 hours.
th4n 30min before you want to eat it, turn the oven back up flat chat, flip the pork skin side up and that basicly heats up the pork and makes the crackle extra crackly.

now the tricl with pork is long and slow. but the meat must have fat on it to keep it moist. a shoulder is the best.. 9kg shoulder cooked for about 23hours. melts away in your mouth. if you using a loin there is a lot less fat so it pays to baste it every now and then.


----------



## Fourstar (18/8/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> then turn oven down to 120C, put skin side down, and cook for for as long as you want. I cooked mine for 5 hours.
> th4n 30min before you want to eat it, turn the oven back up flat chat, flip the pork skin side up and that basicly heats up the pork and makes the crackle extra crackly.



Here is the way i go about making crackle thats almost foolproof. If you are handy with a knife, remove the skin before cooking, ensure you keep as much fat as possible on the meat (to keep it moist/protected). Scrape the skin side and underside of any particulate matter and excess fat and score the skin at a right angle across the shortest lengths (if that makes sense). 

Rub with oil and salt (on skin side only) and any spices you desire, i usually go for fennel+chilli. Finally pop onto a roasting rack whcih goes on top of a cookie sheet/pizza tray or a baking/roasting tray, cover and forget about it.

Then marinaide the roast and roast the roast as you always do. 

Whilst your meat is resting post-roast, crank up the oven as high as she can go, wait until it gets to temperature then bung in the skin. Leave it at full temp for around 20 mins, then drop back to 200-180deg for the remainder until done. You may need to adjust the temp depending on how quickly its browing so intermittantly check the skin. What you will find is it should start to curl up into a upside down 'U' shape, as it does any excess oil leaves the skin and it will dry out uber crackley. Perfect crackle every time.


----------



## Supra-Jim (18/8/09)

Fourstar said:


> Perfect crackle every time.



:icon_drool2: Nothing else to say..........

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fourstar (18/8/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> :icon_drool2: Nothing else to say..........
> 
> Cheers SJ



If i need a quick fix, the local asian grocer sells pork crackle in a massive bag, munch that down with some beers.. awesome. got to love 'pork scratchings'! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Katherine (18/8/09)

Fourstar said:


> Here is the way i go about making crackle thats almost foolproof. If you are handy with a knife, remove the skin before cooking, ensure you keep as much fat as possible on the meat (to keep it moist/protected). Scrape the skin side and underside of any particulate matter and excess fat and score the skin at a right angle across the shortest lengths (if that makes sense).
> 
> Rub with oil and salt (on skin side only) and any spices you desire, i usually go for fennel+chilli. Finally pop onto a roasting rack whcih goes on top of a cookie sheet/pizza tray or a baking/roasting tray, cover and forget about it.
> 
> ...



I want picture proof fourstar.... We need pictures.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Adamt (18/8/09)

Posted this in the "Nothing" thread as well, but it is tasting so awesome it deserves another post here, and well, it's on the table.


----------



## Fourstar (18/8/09)

Katie said:


> I want picture proof fourstar.... We need pictures.



Well have you seen 'Crispy Roast Pork" in the windows of Cantonese/Chinese Resturants? It looks like that, just more blistered. 

I will start a thread early next week when I land in Hanoi for my 3 week food adventure North to South in Vietnam.. That should rouse a few tastebuds! :icon_drool2: 

Depart @ 5 past midnight this saturday morning, I can't wait! Sad thing is there is a 4 hour layover at Changi Airport (Singapore). I might have to starty blogging my food adventures from there instead! Last time i was there i was like 10, i had their hot n spicy KFC h34r: and it blew my mind. Ive so got to have it again, just one piece to see if it is what i remembered, then something decent! 

Maybe some Char Quay Teow for breakfast?


----------



## Adamt (18/8/09)

Fourstar said:


> Maybe some Char Quay Teow for breakfast?



Oh yes, I've been wondering what char kway teow (however you want to transliterate it) is like over in Singers, I've had it from a couple of proper Singapore noodle joints and it is just brilliant.


----------



## Supra-Jim (18/8/09)

Fourstar said:


> If i need a quick fix, the local asian grocer sells pork crackle in a massive bag, munch that down with some beers.. awesome. got to love 'pork scratchings'! :icon_drool2:



Pork scratchings are an awesome compliment to beer. Goddam you Fourstar for making me drool at my computer!!!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Katherine (18/8/09)

Fourstar said:


> Well have you seen 'Crispy Roast Pork" in the windows of Cantonese/Chinese Resturants? It looks like that, just more blistered.
> 
> I will start a thread early next week when I land in Hanoi for my 3 week food adventure North to South in Vietnam.. That should rouse a few tastebuds! :icon_drool2:
> 
> ...



You suck! Have a drink for me at the REX! Expensive but you have to do it! Pho in the morning for breakfast. Try the homebrew sitting on the little plastic chairs. i was there over 10 years ago and loved it. GB has being there twice this year and apparently theres a few micro brewerys over there now. 

this is a picture of one of them


----------



## Fourstar (18/8/09)

Katie said:


> You suck! Have a drink for me at the REX! Expensive but you have to do it! Pho in the morning for breakfast. Try the homebrew sitting on the little plastic chairs. i was there over 10 years ago and loved it. GB has being there twice this year and apparently theres a few micro brewerys over there now.
> 
> this is a picture of one of them



Ah-ha! Thats the brewery in Nha Trang on the beach,awesome! App it was started up by a brewer from James Squire... i think its called Louisiane Brewhouse, i cant wait to go there. not to mention im dying of thirst for the 30cent bia Hoi! Nooiiiice! i think we may have already penciled a night in at the REX bar for drinks actually, will run it by SWMBO. i am planning on doing a Picasa photoblog and will link photos with where they where taken on google maps. Hopefully if i have time anyway.

Pho Bo with brisket for breakfast = awesome.

I cant wait for going out at night for dinner adn drinks and it costs no more than 10$ and a hangover worth remembering the next morning!


----------



## Katherine (18/8/09)

I was not a big drinker back then, but $5.00 put me on floor of the bathroom!


----------



## jdonly1 (18/8/09)

Katie said:


> I was not a big drinker back then, but $5.00 put me on floor of the bathroom!


Wow $5 buck got ya on the floor :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fourstar (18/8/09)

jdonly1 said:


> Wow $5 buck got ya on the floor :lol: :lol: :lol:



on a side note, thts probably the going rate for the locals... and your wallet!


----------



## Katherine (18/8/09)

Yeah not a laughing matter over there! Sad shit!


----------



## Airgead (18/8/09)

Sunday's dinner

Beef ribs cooked Moroccan style in the tagine for about 4 hours...




Had the leftovers tonight. Yum.


----------



## Henno (18/8/09)

Went to the Hervey Bay seafood festival this weekend after the bash at Andrew's place. It was more of a fish and chip festival with loads of deep fried stuff but a careful bit of haggling got these two seafood packs for $30. They also came with $20 worth of gift vouchers for seafood at the same place. 



We later converted them into dinner:


Excuse the gratuitous beer shots but we don't have a Dan Murphy's in my town so we bought a few.

The next day we went on the whale watch tour which was my wife's birthday present and saw stuff like this:



The seafood packs had also come with $20 worth of gift vouchers for seafood at their retail outlet but they closed at 4pm and we were doing an all day cruise so thought we were buggered. We made it back to the wharf at 3.45 and barrelled over to the fish co-op and scored loads of fresh whiting and garfish fillets and a few prawns as well. Not bad for $30 so it was seafood again last night when we got home.


I did the whiting and gar in flour egg and a bit of lemon pepper seasoning. The salad dressing my wife made. It is based on the Japanese goma dressing she makes it herself now as it is too hard to get up here. It has tahini, sesame oil, sugar,mirin,soy sauce,sake. Goes great on the shredded daikon.


----------



## Katherine (19/8/09)

oysters... Yum.... Im jealous now how blue is that water.

so when are you coming over to WA again Henno? LOL!


----------



## Steve (19/8/09)

Murg Makhani (butter chicken), rice, rotis and poppodoms:




and the vacuum cleaner:




Cheers
Steve


----------



## Katherine (20/8/09)

Beef Ribs in a Cassia and star anise sauce


----------



## Katherine (20/8/09)

My Daughter Verity helped me cook this.

Bumbu Rujak and vegies


----------



## Mercs Own (20/8/09)

schooey said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I'd be really keen to find out where you got the pasilla and guajillo's?
> 
> ...



I bought them at a spanish deli on Johnston st in Fitzroy called Casa Iberica - If you are coming from Punt Road you turn left into Johnston and drive a fair way down and you will see it on your right. It is a corner shop and ;if you are looking you cant miss it.


----------



## Mercs Own (20/8/09)

Steve said:


> Oh and its got nothing to do with drinking that bottle of wine before hand whilst preparing/cooking? Eh, Eh?



What bottle of wine??? There is a bottle of beer in each picture but no wine!

I had the wine with the meal after the beers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Steve (20/8/09)

Mercs Own said:


> What bottle of wine??? There is a bottle of beer in each picture but no wine!
> 
> I had the wine with the meal after the beers! :icon_cheers:




sorry - looks like a bottle of wine :icon_cheers:


----------



## Katherine (20/8/09)

Steve said:


> Murg Makhani (butter chicken), rice, rotis and poppodoms:
> 
> View attachment 29915
> 
> ...




Yummy, love the traditional bowls.


----------



## jdonly1 (20/8/09)

Katie said:


> Beef Ribs in a Cassia and star anise sauce
> 
> View attachment 29920


 :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Henno (20/8/09)

Bloody hell! 100 posts to a thread I started, am I famous yet? I catch up on this thread through the new posts email I get but today I actually went to the Beer Food section and went in from there and found out it had been viewed 984 times. Foodies and beer lovers unite I say!

Tonight I am eating one of my wife's experimental things. Her version of scotch egg with pork mince. Pics will follow if it doesn't look awful.

Cheers and beers and food.
H


----------



## Steve (20/8/09)

Katie said:


> My Daughter Verity helped me cook this.
> 
> Bumbu Rujak and vegies
> 
> ...



Recipe please.......that looks bloody delicious Katie
Cheers
Steve


----------



## brettprevans (21/8/09)

Henno said:


> Her version of scotch egg with pork mince.H


scotch eggs rock. old fashioned but nice.


----------



## Katherine (21/8/09)

Steve said:


> Recipe please.......that looks bloody delicious Katie
> Cheers
> Steve




We cheated on that one Steve, its a paste. One of our favourite things to do on a Sunday is go to Dim Sum and next door is a Asian grocer, my partner, daughter and I all get a basket and grab things, spices, chilli sauces etc.... This paste was one that Verity grabbed. So we cooked it together. It did have home made chicken stock, garlic chives, shallots, garlic and ginger and chicken wings and coconut milk. We were all impressed! Will be grabbing that again.


----------



## Henno (23/8/09)

This was last night's meal. We have found out the local Woollies has fresh shipments of salmon on friday morning so as we were in town we grabbed some and some octopus which was marinated in olive oil, chili,garlic,oregano,salt and pepper. If you ever see this plum wine at Dan Murphy's and don't mind a sweet fruity liquer with your meal grab a bottle, it's lush. The brand is Choya and the stuff is called Umeshu.






We have been getting beautiful flame grilled salmon negiri from our local sushi place so decided to give it a whack with my old heatshrink gun I used to use illegally for telstra,. shhhhhhhh.....


----------



## Katherine (23/8/09)

Henno said:


> This was last night's meal. We have found out the local Woollies has fresh shipments of salmon on friday morning so as we were in town we grabbed some and some octopus which was marinated in olive oil, chili,garlic,oregano,salt and pepper. If you ever see this plum wine at Dan Murphy's and don't mind a sweet fruity liquer with your meal grab a bottle, it's lush. The brand is Choya and the stuff is called Umeshu.
> 
> View attachment 29953
> 
> ...



show off


----------



## jdonly1 (23/8/09)

Made chinese stlye chicken omelettes with oyster sauce and fried rice last nice :icon_drool2: they were pretty yummo


----------



## Henno (23/8/09)

Katie said:


> show off


Aww come on.  If all your pastries isn't showing off what is?  Pastry cooking is real cooking where things have to be measured. Even Jamie Oliver admits he gets the scales out when it's anything to do with cakes or pastries.

I'm using an old tool I had kicking around in the shed to brown some bloody salmon!





jdonly1 said:


> Made chinese stlye chicken omelettes with oyster sauce and fried rice last nice :icon_drool2: they were pretty yummo



Did you add anything to the oyster sauce? I find it a bit too sweet straight out of the bottle. I reckon there's some magical chemicals added to the oyster sauce that goes on the omelettes at Chinese restaurants.


----------



## jdonly1 (23/8/09)

Henno said:


> Aww come on.  If all your pastries isn't showing off what is?  Pastry cooking is real cooking where things have to be measured. Even Jamie Oliver admits he gets the scales out when it's anything to do with cakes or pastries.
> 
> I'm using an old tool I had kicking around in the shed to brown some bloody salmon!
> 
> ...


 
Sauce:
1 tablespoon dark soy sauce
2 tablespoons oyster sauce
1 tablespoon dry sherry
1 teaspoon granulated sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons cornstarch
1/3 cup water
1 teaspoon sesame oil
 Take or leave the sugar.I also added some chicken stock,just be carfull with the stock as its pretty salty to start with


----------



## Henno (23/8/09)

Excellent. That one will go in the data base. We often mix soy with oyster sauce but I think the addition of the dry sherry and the sesame will be the secret.

Thanks heaps.


----------



## Airgead (23/8/09)

You will have to excuse any spelling errors here... I'm fini8shing off a rather nice bottle ofg Pinot right now so I am in a very happy place.

Tonight's dinner - Lamb shank tagine with ginger, preserved lemon and peas. Served with buttered couscous and bread. Ansd a very nice bottel of pinot.




Dessert (thanks to SWMBO) Basbousa. A middle eastern semolina ans almond cake drenched in a lemon syryup.




Served with yoghurt and strawberries. yum.


----------



## jdonly1 (24/8/09)

Ok had kievs again  here is a pic of mine cut in half


----------



## Henno (24/8/09)

Noice! Good burstage.


----------



## jdonly1 (24/8/09)

Henno said:


> Noice! Good burstage.


I lovem,I think thats why im a fat bastard


----------



## Adamt (25/8/09)

Now that looks tasty!


----------



## Katherine (25/8/09)

Pork Pocket with a cherry, almond stuffing.


----------



## Adamt (25/8/09)

Katie said:


> Pork Pocket with a cherry, almond stuffing.



OK, I'm having an early lunch when my chubby goes down.


----------



## Henno (25/8/09)

Katie said:


> Pork Pocket with a cherry, almond stuffing.


Show off!  

Reading a very interesting book about charcuterie at the moment Katie. My sausage making may get serious. A few little pigs and ducks may be raised on the back of our property. Ever herd of confit de canard? Well it may be confit de cochon as well. Supposed to be deebloodylish.


----------



## Steve (25/8/09)

Katie - what kind of cut is that Pork?

Heres our dinner last night. Beef casserole with dumplings.




Great for a cold winters night

Cheers
Steve

P.S. My wife thought I was strange taking pics of my beer. Now she thinks im worse taking pics of our food!


----------



## brettprevans (26/8/09)

Steve said:


> Katie - what kind of cut is that Pork?


id take a guess at boned loin.


steve - good old faashioned english inspired stew/casserole with dumpling. fantastic.


----------



## Katherine (26/8/09)

Henno said:


> Show off!
> 
> Reading a very interesting book about charcuterie at the moment Katie. My sausage making may get serious. A few little pigs and ducks may be raised on the back of our property. Ever herd of confit de canard? Well it may be confit de cochon as well. Supposed to be deebloodylish.



stop it... try to get little girl pigs... better tasting. 



Steve said:


> Katie - what kind of cut is that Pork?
> 
> Not sure, I think its a loin. It was very very good. It was done on the bbq only took under 1 hour. Home made cherry sauce went over the top.
> 
> ...



Ive never made dumplings.

Sate Beef and Chinese vege tonight. If the photograph well it will posted tommorow!


----------



## AussieJosh (26/8/09)

Katie
could i please have the recpie for the Ma Po Tofu dish?
Id like to make it for my Girlfriend. She is a vego so id do it with out the meat.
Is that a Chinies? Korean? Thai?...other...dish?


----------



## Katherine (26/8/09)

AussieJosh said:


> Katie
> could i please have the recpie for the Ma Po Tofu dish?
> Id like to make it for my Girlfriend. She is a vego so id do it with out the meat.
> Is that a Chinies? Korean? Thai?...other...dish?




Its chinese (Sichuan)... 

be careful with the tofu as it will break apart without the mince to protect it.



1 block soft tofu (about 1 pound), drained and cut into 1-inch cubes
3 tablespoons peanut oil
6 ounces ground pork 
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 spring onions
2 1/2 tablespoons chili bean paste
1 tablespoon fermented black beans
2 teaspoons ground Sichuan pepper
1 cup chicken stock (use vegetarian chicken stock)
2 teaspoons white sugar
2 teaspoons light soy sauce
Salt to taste
4 tablespoons cornstarch mixed with 6 tablespoons cold water

Optional garnish: 1 tablespoon thinly sliced scallions, or 1/2 teaspoon crushed roasted Sichuan peppercorn

Heat peanut oil in a wok over high heat. Add pork and stir-fry until crispy and starting to brown but not yet dry. Reduce heat to medium, add garlic and leeks and stir-fry until fragrant. Add chili bean paste, black beans, and ground Sichuan pepper, and stir-fry for about 1 minute, until the oil is a rich red color.

Pour in the stock and stir well. Mix in the drained tofu gently by pushing the back of your ladle or wok scoop gently from the edges to the center of the wok or pan; don't stir or the tofu may break up. Season with the sugar, soy sauce, and salt to taste. Simmer for about 5 minutes, allowing the tofu has absorb the flavors of the sauce. Then add the cornstarch mixture in 2 or 3 stages, mixing well, until the sauce has thickened enough to coat the back of a spoon. (Don't add more than you need). Serve while still hot in a deep plate or wide bowl. Garnish with optional scallions or crushed Sichuan peppercorn. 


Also try this: 

Spicy Sichuan Eggplant

Serves 4 as part of multi-course meal

1 1/2 pounds Asian eggplant
1/4 cup chicken stock
2 tablespoons chili bean paste
2 tablespoons dark soy sauce
2 tablespoons dark rice vinegar
1 tablespoon yellow rice wine
2 teaspoons sugar
2 tablespoons peanut or vegetable oil
4 garlic cloves, minced
1 tablespoon minced ginger
2 teaspoons Sichuan peppercorn, or 1 teaspoon ground Sichuan pepper
1 teaspoon cornstarch, dissolved in 1 tablespoon water
Scallions, thinly sliced, for garnish

Slice each eggplant in half lengthwise, then slice each length into quarters.

In a small bowl, mix together chicken stock, chili bean paste, soy sauce, rice vinegar, rice wine, and sugar. Set aside.

In a wok, heat oil until just smoking. Add eggplants and stir-fry until outsides become golden brown and insides begin to soften, about 3 to 4 minutes. Add garlic, ginger, and Sichuan peppercorns and stir-fry until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Pour in stock-sauce mixture and mix well. Allow sauce to simmer for 2 minutes and eggplant to absorb sauce. Stir in cornstarch mixture to thicken sauce. Remove from heat, plate, and garnish with scallions.


----------



## AussieJosh (26/8/09)

Katie Thanks you soooooooooo much for both of them recpies! they sound AMAZING!
This thread is making me so hungry!


----------



## Steve (26/8/09)

AussieJosh said:


> This thread is making me so hungry!



I reckon its a great thread!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve (26/8/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> steve - good old faashioned english inspired stew/casserole with dumpling. fantastic.



yeah it was very tasty, couldve done with a bit more liquid but I had to dash out to get a keg of beer from Peteoz77 and left 'er in doors in charge. She made the dumplings. They were great. First time here too Katie. Got the recipe out of a little booklet that came with a New Idea magazine. 37 weeknight warmers its called. And no it wasnt my magazine, knicked it out of my mother in laws magazine.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Henno (26/8/09)

Steve said:


> I reckon its a great thread!
> 
> Cheers
> Steve



Yeah I reckon everybody that enjoys this thread should send one hundred dollars to the person that started it. Either that or some of these meals!


----------



## brettprevans (27/8/09)

got home about 7:30 from work last night. figure its too late to eat, so this was my dinner..... 3 pints of my King Brown (failed IPA)







full of hoppy goodness. nom nom nom nom.

edit: the pint glass did sit on the table for a short while, so it still meets the criteria of 'whats on the table'.


----------



## Katherine (27/8/09)

Only three pints CM2... 

Sate Beef and Chinese vegetables

Its not the Indonesian sate with peanut sauce the base is made out of soy beans. Its a regular thing on our dinner table! 




Cheers Katie

there was none left for work today!


----------



## brettprevans (27/8/09)

Katie said:


> Only three pints CM2...
> 
> Sate Beef and Chinese vegetables



ok so maybe more like 4.

Sate Beef - YUMMO KT. I would have eaten that for dinner last night.


----------



## Supra-Jim (27/8/09)

That looks great Katie, makes me want to change tonights dinner plans to Sate Beef and Chinese Vege's mmmmmmm...

Any chance of a recipe (or is it listed in an earlier post?)

Cheers SJ


----------



## Katherine (27/8/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> That looks great Katie, makes me want to change tonights dinner plans to Sate Beef and Chinese Vege's mmmmmmm...
> 
> Any chance of a recipe (or is it listed in an earlier post?)
> 
> Cheers SJ




Ok this is going from memory. This is my mum's recipe

1kg beef (I used oyster blade) cut into strips

Marinade:
1 1/2 teaspoons of soy
2 teaspoon of sesame oil
1 teaspoon of cornflour
2 tablespoon of water
Pepper

Let marinade while you drink beer

Now for the sauce:

The special ingredient you MUST have is

Jimmy Sate (see picture below)

3 teaspoons of jimmy sate
1 teaspoon of curry powder
1 garlic clove chopped
1 medium onion 
2 teaspoon of Chinese cooking wine
Salt
2 tablespoon water
2 teaspoon of soy 
teaspoon of sugar


Heat 2 tablespoons of oil in wok, brown beef. Take out.

Now fry onion, garlic add beef. Then add the sauce and cook until hot!

You can get Jimmy Sate in most good chinese grocers. Once discovered you will always have some in fridge. You wont have a problem getting it in Melbourne. Chinese vege, was just stir fried with garlic, chicken stock and oyster sauce.


----------



## Supra-Jim (27/8/09)

Interesting (or not!), the much lauded Jimmy Sate sauce has it's own facebook page!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jimmys-Sate-...72419805?v=info

(now off to Kings Way to source me some!!!)

Cheers SJ


----------



## Katherine (27/8/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Interesting (or not!), the much lauded Jimmy Sate sauce has it's own facebook page!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jimmys-Sate-...72419805?v=info
> 
> ...




You will be a jimmy fan in no time... dip your finger in when you get home!


----------



## Airgead (27/8/09)

Katie said:


> You will be a jimmy fan in no time... dip your finger in when you get home!



I love the Jimmy satay paste. Always have a jar of it at home.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Supra-Jim (31/8/09)

Found the jimmy sate paste, tasted it, cooked with it, love it!!!! 

Cheers SJ


----------



## Henno (31/8/09)

GRRRRR! I dont think I can get it up here.....


----------



## Katherine (31/8/09)

Henno said:


> GRRRRR! I dont think I can get it up here.....



PM me your address Henno and I will send you some...


----------



## Katherine (31/8/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Found the jimmy sate paste, tasted it, cooked with it, love it!!!!
> 
> Cheers SJ




another fan!


----------



## Henno (31/8/09)

Katie said:


> PM me your address Henno and I will send you some...


WHAAA???? From Freo? You're a champ to offer Katie but I don't think that would be the most financially viable sate paste in the world :lol: 

I'll track it down from Brissy somehow.


----------



## Katherine (31/8/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Found the jimmy sate paste, tasted it, cooked with it, love it!!!!
> 
> Cheers SJ



Weres the photo?


----------



## Henno (31/8/09)

Well picked up Katie. Indeed this thread is a food porn viewing area SJ. No photo = no evidence. I think he got sate beef from the local Chinese Kate


----------



## Supra-Jim (1/9/09)

Dammit!!! Unfortunately no photo, after all the rushiung around, once this hit the plate, I sat down and scoffed it all.

Sorry guys!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Katherine (3/9/09)

Simple dinner

Egg and Bacon Pie


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/9/09)

Looks delish katie.
My Nan used to make Cheese and Onion Pie when we were kids using shortcrust pastry, it was to die for served cold for lunch.

Andrew


----------



## Henno (3/9/09)

Very nice pie Katie. 

I found the Jimmy's sate paste. Do you think I could I use pork or chicken in your sate beef recipe? Interested in what curry you use in this dish as well.


----------



## Katherine (3/9/09)

Henno said:


> Very nice pie Katie.
> 
> I found the Jimmy's sate paste. Do you think I could I use pork or chicken in your sate beef recipe? Interested in what curry you use in this dish as well.



You could use pork or chicken. I used clove of india curry powder. keens would do the job also! Just gives it that tinge of yellow! Have you dipped your finger in yet?

You seem to have great access to seafood, its great on prawns! A little of the paste goes a long way! 

Im attempting Ca Kho To tonight which is something I had years ago in Vietnam. Its Fish in a caramilized sauce. YUM!


----------



## jdonly1 (3/9/09)

Katie said:


> Simple dinner
> 
> Egg and Bacon Pie
> 
> View attachment 30421


Have made a few thousand of them in me baking days(try egg bacon and cheese :icon_drool2: )


----------



## jdonly1 (5/9/09)

We had spit roast chook for tea tonight :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Airgead (7/9/09)

I'm doing a bit of fatherly showing off here... below is my kids first ever solo effort at cooking dinner. Its two curries, made from commercial pastes but still not a bad effort from the youngsters. My eldest (8) cooked the chicken. He did a great job. No help from me at all. My youngest (6) was in charge of the vegies. She did OK but it will take a week or two for my blood pressure to return to normal. She might have to wait a little while (and maybe grow another inch or two) before trying again.


----------



## Adamt (7/9/09)

Top work. You're training them early! When are you going to teach them how to brew?


----------



## Airgead (7/9/09)

Adamt said:


> Top work. You're training them early! When are you going to teach them how to brew?



As soon as they can lift a full bag of grain...

Actually they help out with the crush now but mostly because they like pinching the malt out of the mill hopper and eating it. I'm lucky if any goes in the brew. The rest of the brew though they are pretty hopeless. They start well, stirring the grain into the strike water but can't get the hang of waiting for an hour before sparging. I look around for my helper and they are usually next door or over the road playing with the other neighbourhood kids. Kids today. No attention span. I blame video games. 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## drsmurto (17/9/09)

Made Katie's burger mix for a 3rd time - ready for tomorrows AMB get together.

And i grabbed some sate paste in my asian grocery visit this arvo and used Katie's recipe a few pages back and the basis for a very VERY tasty noodle dish.

So when are you writing that book Katie?


----------



## Katherine (18/9/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Made Katie's burger mix for a 3rd time - ready for tomorrows AMB get together.
> 
> And i grabbed some sate paste in my asian grocery visit this arvo and used Katie's recipe a few pages back and the basis for a very VERY tasty noodle dish.
> 
> So when are you writing that book Katie?



LOL... got me!

Im glad you liked the sate paste. A little goes a long way! It goes well with coconut cream also!


----------



## drsmurto (18/9/09)

Since i dont measure things i added a tad too much of the sate paste for my partner who found the heat just beyond her.

It reminds me of a dish i use to eat a lot as a uni student from the food hall in the old john martins in Adelaide. I always thought they had misspelled satay! Now i get it......


----------



## brettprevans (18/9/09)

made sausage rolls and prosciutto/roasted capcicum mini quiches on the weekend for a family thing. no piccies unfortunately. piss easy recipe and they taste fantastic. i'll have to post it tonight. the harest thing about it making your own shortcrust pastry. but you could always cheat and buy some.

edit:
actually i heard an interesting tip on tofu (god i hope it wasnt on this thread and im repeating someone)...you freeze it uncovered so it dehydrates, which apparently makes it easier to absorb other flavours.


----------



## Katherine (18/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> made sausage rolls and prosciutto/roasted capcicum mini quiches on the weekend for a family thing. no piccies unfortunately. piss easy recipe and they taste fantastic. i'll have to post it tonight. the harest thing about it making your own shortcrust pastry. but you could always cheat and buy some.
> 
> edit:
> actually i heard an interesting tip on tofu (god i hope it wasnt on this thread and im repeating someone)...you freeze it uncovered so it dehydrates, which apparently makes it easier to absorb other flavours.



I would be always to scared to freeze tofu, I do freeze tofu puffs but they have being deep fried. I might try it sometime. As Im a tofu LOVER!


----------



## brettprevans (18/9/09)

ok so not strictly in line with this topic but im sure you'll appreciate it non the less. 

I doubt any of these dishes will be showing up on this thread


----------



## Steve (18/9/09)

Katie said:


> I do freeze tofu puffs



Must have a big freezer to fit Lloydie in :lol:


----------



## Henno (24/9/09)

Not as pretty as Katie's but it was delish. Pork sate with Jimmy's paste. I used a pretty severe brand of curry powder that may have overpowered the sate taste. I put the stir fried vegies on a bed of rice as they had shrunk to almost nothing. It will be a regular at our place now. Carrot was my idea.


----------



## Supra-Jim (25/9/09)

I think it's almost getting to the stage where we can justify a Jimmy Sate dedicated thread here!!!

Cheers SJ

BTW, looks good Henno


----------



## Katherine (25/9/09)

Nice Henno.. glad you liked it! yeah i just use old fashioned curry powder seems to go well Jimmy's. Looks good. Lloydie made sate chicken sticks out of the paste the other night! I love the stuff! 

SJ I love your new LOGO!


----------



## Supra-Jim (25/9/09)

Your's is looking good too KT, wonder where you got yours???? :unsure: 

Cheers SJ


----------



## Doogiechap (25/9/09)

Had this the other week (Cooked by my lovely wife).
Crispy skin Salmon with garlic mash walnut/ crumbs on asparagus with a generous splash of aoli.
:icon_drool2: 
A glass of strong dark Belgian Ale to wash it down.



What's even better is she is cooking it again tonight !!
:super:


----------



## Henno (25/9/09)

Doogiechap said:


> Had this the other week (Cooked by my lovely wife).
> Crispy skin Salmon with garlic mash walnut/ crumbs on asparagus with a generous splash of aoli.
> :icon_drool2:



We have never been able to perfect the crispy sking thing really. What do you do to get that nice cripsy texture?


----------



## Tony (25/9/09)

I have a great thick copper based SS fry pan.

I heat it up but not to hot. Add some olive oil and the salmon filet skin up. Let it cook for a minute or so and jam the frypan under the grill (whick you have pre heated)

The pan needs to be thick based to hold heat and continue to cook from below and the grill will cook it from the top...... and make the skin crispy!

Only takes a few min to cook and when its some it will be crispy skinned, caramelised on the flesh side and perfectly cooked through.

I still need to perfect a good sauce to go with this. 

I love it!

cheers


----------



## Doogiechap (25/9/09)

Henno, Tony is on the money with the olive oil and a good pan 
Our variation is to put rocksalt on the skin then cook the fish skin down until it is 80% done then flip for the last little bit. Gee it was tasty tonight :icon_drool2: .
Last hint, Butter can be used in conjunction with olive oil but on it's own it tends to burn and become bitter.
Cheers
Doug
PS It looks like you manage to get a fair bit of practise at cooking fish judging by your avatar


----------



## Tony (26/9/09)

Hmmmmm salt on the skin hey........ what a great idea. The salt will draw out the moisture and help crisp it up.

That one is locked in the old memory bank!

cheers


----------



## Fourstar (30/9/09)

Sticky date pud with Driveitlikeustoleit Oatmeal Stout from the july case swap!

cheers!


----------



## Airgead (30/9/09)

De-boned leg of lamb. Basted with paprika, garlic and olive oil. Spit roasted and hickory smoked - 




Shared with the next door neighbours along with half a keg of my braggot.


----------



## Fourstar (30/9/09)

Airgead said:


> De-boned leg of lamb. Basted with paprika, garlic and olive oil. Spit roasted and hickory smoked -
> 
> Shared with the next door neighbours along with half a keg of my braggot.




 ....

I say no more... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Airgead (30/9/09)

Fourstar said:


> ....
> 
> I say no more... :icon_drool2:



Oh yeah... forgot to mention the freshly baked bread. No photos. Forgot and its all gone now. One small poppy seed loaf. One small sesame seed loaf.


----------



## Fourstar (30/9/09)

Airgead said:


> Oh yeah... forgot to mention the freshly baked bread. No photos. Forgot and its all gone now. One small poppy seed loaf. One small sesame seed loaf.



If only the waether wasn't so crappy in melbourn recently, house sits at a nice ambient 15deg and cannot be arsed letting bread proof ovenight, knock back and baking at midnight the following evening. <_< That reminds me, ive got to pick up some rye flour soon.


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

Rye, gorganzola, date, caramalized pecans or walnuts cant remember... 

My first solo baking (with Lloydie standing over my shoulder)....


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

You have all probably seen these before, but Im so proud of Lloydies baking... which he has not being doing lately. 

Very dence Rye Sourdough one has dates in it




Little Creatures Pale Ale Sourdough (this was my favourite)




Chocolate Stout Sourdough




Rustic


----------



## Pollux (1/10/09)

First attempt at pretzels....

I'm going to wait till it's beer o'clock to sample them, but damn they look good.


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

Pollux said:


> First attempt at pretzels....
> 
> I'm going to wait till it's beer o'clock to sample them, but damn they look good.



What do they taste like?


----------



## Pollux (1/10/09)

Awesome, next time I'll salt them before cooking some the rock salt sticks.

Even the wife is attacking them, and she hates pretzels.......


----------



## Airgead (3/10/09)

I freely admit that I am showing off here...

Tonight's dinner - 

Slow roasted pork belly with garlic and sage baked potatoes, sauerkraut and a sauce of pan drippings, caramelised onion and apple brandy.






And freshly baked rye bread.






Both kids went back for seconds of sauerkraut. There's enough left over for a lunch of pork belly sandwiches on rye tomorrow. Yum.

To show off just a little more - breakfast tomorrow (rye fruit bread).




Cheers
Dave


----------



## Henno (3/10/09)

The thread is really about showing off. So knock yourself out.

Now stop showing off!

Not a bread guru as yet, what is rye bread like?


----------



## Airgead (4/10/09)

And breakfast - 

Rye fruit bread (dried apricots, dried peaches, dried cranberries, sultanas, currants and almonds)





Toasted




Cheers
Dave

P.S - Henno - rye bread is hard to describe (other than fantastic). Its darker and coarser than all wheat bread and has a distinctive rye taste. Go forth unto the local bread shop and try some.


----------



## Tony (4/10/09)

HEre is what i do with a Roast leg of Lamb folks.

I lay down several branches trimmed from my out of control rosmarry bush in the bottom of the backing dish. The lag then gets sat on this.

I cut small slits on the flesh and slide in slices of fresh garlic. A whold clove is put in the meat.

I then bust out he Morter and Pastle and bash up a handfull of roasmarry leaves, 6 black pepper corns, pinch of salt, 1 garlic clove, one table spoon of coriander seeds until its almost a paste. I then add a touch of olive oil so its like pesto. THis becomes the rub for the lamb. I spoon it on and rub it all over. 

Baked at 170 deg c for 2 hrs and its still just pink in the middle........ I like em pink in the middle 

Served with Veg baked with olive oil, sea salt, pepper and flowering thyme sprigs from the garden.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

The Rub:






The meat ready to be cooked:






The lamb ready to be carved: ( no pics after this..... feeding frenzy followed by all in house )






and the Veg ready for the Oven:






cheers


----------



## brettprevans (6/10/09)

homemade parmas again last night. no pics  why didnt i take pics!

all of them as per usual (homemade napoli sauce, some ham then a bit of parmasan and then cheese), except a few trial halves that were mine.
1 x jimmy sate sauce instead of napoli
1 x harissa mixed into napoli, with fried ham and a fried egg on top + cheese + corriander :beerbang: 
1 x bbq napoli (bbq sauce and napoli) + cheese

ate the left over for breaky this morning. just needed a breaky beer to go with it h34r:


----------



## Tim F (9/10/09)

jayse said:


> Quick question, How do you prepare brussel sprouts for such dishes? How well should they be cooked?
> I have been steaming them for awhile then cut in half season and fry in butter and olive oil briefly. I have no idea but they certainly come up better then how my grand mother used to cook them which I used to think were barely edible.



I came to this party a little late but one thing I've done with sprouts yesterday is mash up a little salt and garlic in some olive oil, toss the sprouts in it, then roast them in the oven. They are beautiful roasted, even without the garlic oil tbh.


----------



## schooey (15/10/09)

This is a green chicken curry I make. I picked it up from tele or a book or somewhere that I can't remember, and it's been prostituted a bit, but it's freakin' awesome... :icon_drool2: 





In the whizz are;

two handfuls of green Basil
three handfuls of Coriander
three stalks of lemongrass tender bits
knob of ginger
6 green chillies, stalks removed only (chilli wusses should use only 3 and de-seed) Green Cayenne work well if you dont want a lot of heat, or Jalapenos if you're a chilli nut
five cloves of garlic
zest and juice of four limes
four kaffir lime leaves torn up
6 spring onions
palm full of coriander seeds roughly bashed in a mortar and pestle
measure of olive oil, enough to make it pasty when blitzed, but not too runny and oily (usually 1/4 cup)





Then cut this many breasts into about 8 or so large cubes





Cover in a bowl with the paste and fridge for at least an hour





Toss all the contents into a wok that is smoking hot with a tbsp or two more olive oil





when the chicken is slightly browned, pour in a can of coconut cream and simmer for at least 5 minutes until the chicken is cooked





Serve on Jasmine rice and garnish with coriander and pistachios

Enjoy!


----------



## Steve (16/10/09)

Sounds great Schooey


----------



## Adamt (16/10/09)

Steve said:


> Sounds great Schooey



Though I'm having trouble hearing it, it looks simple and delightful


----------



## Pennywise (16/10/09)

That looks beautiful :icon_drool2: , might have a crack at that if I have time over the weekend


----------



## Airgead (16/10/09)

Folks

I forgot to take pictures so please forgive me. You will just have to imagine the awesomeness.

The missus turned 40 this week but due to illness (kids with earache and her with stomach bug) we couldn't do a party. Finally everyone was well tonight so I lashed out - 

Entre - 

Scallops and prawns pan fried with garlic. Flamed in brandy then a few spoons of creme freche and some parsley to make a sauce. Served with wedges of lemon. (To drink - a nice dry sherry)

Main - 

Rib eye roast of beef, basted with rosemary, garlic and redcurrant jelly. Started over the coals in the webber then finished in the oven (my webber is the little portable rectangular jobby that doesn't do indirect cooking very well). A gravy of pan dripping, red wine and some more redcurrant jelly.

Served with roasted potato and sweet potato. Asparagus pan fried in butter and garlic. Ruby chard wilted with brown mushrooms.

The webber gave it an amazing charcoal flavour.

To drink - me a 97 Shiraz Cabernet that I have been cellaring for a special occasion. For her - a bottle of my boysenberry mead.

Dessert - 

Rich chocolate cake topped with toasted almonds. Served with a glob of creme freche and a tiny twizzle of lemon zest.

To drink - a small glass of my apple and brandy liqueur.

*burp*

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Tony (17/10/09)

:icon_drool2:


----------



## Mantis (17/10/09)

Pork leg is roasting in the weber and the crackling is crisp , and veg are in the oven
Just about to wip up the gravy and do some fresh broad beans from the vegie patch


----------



## Tony (17/10/09)

we are off the the pub for dinner tonight....... Mmmmmmmm Rib eye steak and pints of Guinness 

I love Irish Pubs 

cheers


----------



## mje1980 (17/10/09)

Tony said:


> HEre is what i do with a Roast leg of Lamb folks.
> 
> I lay down several branches trimmed from my out of control rosmarry bush in the bottom of the backing dish. The lag then gets sat on this.
> 
> ...




MMMMMMM yeah!!, we often do a lamb roast like that, minus the rub. Next time i think i may pinch that rub recipe. 

Been watching what goes into the ole bod lately, so my most inspiring thing lately has been garden salad with some garlic prawns thrown on top. Very healthy, if you use veg oil to marinate the prawns in, and not too much. Most of my lunches are tuna, with a green salad and a splash of balsamic. Im ten kilo's lighter though so it does pay off :icon_cheers: 

When i next do the kransky and cabbage, i should take some pics.


----------



## Adamt (20/10/09)

Following schooey's post I got inspired and decided to make green chicken curry for lunch this week. As I had half a jar of curry paste left over from last time.. I did a "partial mash" with some chillies, ginger, spring onions, lime, coriander and basil. I still didn't end up with nearly as much green-ness as schooey's, and it looks like there is WAY too much oil, but meh, it's tasty.


----------



## kirem (24/10/09)

last night - 2doz smokey bay oysters

View attachment 32256


got half way through and decided to try something new, beer battered oysters

View attachment 32257


in all my excitement, I forgot to flour the oysters before dipping them in batter, I thought they were nice but most of the batter didn't stay on the oyster


----------



## Steve (24/10/09)

:icon_drool2: 

love my oysters, could eat them by the bucket load!

On my table tonight will be a Sri Lankan Chicken curry. Will post some pics.......


----------



## Airgead (24/10/09)

Folks

There's been an absolute orgy of cooking over the last couple of weeks (I've been too slack to get the photos off the camera so you get this all at once)

Red braised beef with rice and caramelised shallots - 




On the plate




Peppered kangaroo with tomato and kale gnocchi (tonight's dinner)




And some of SWMBO's baking - 

Rich chocolate slab cake with dark chocolate icing 




And the same cake, round this time with a topping of toasted almonds







Edit - Spelloing


----------



## Duff (25/10/09)

Boy there's some good looking meals in here.

SWMBO usually writes out a menu for the week and does the shopping for it, but we're going to start trying some of these dishes.

As exciting as I got last night was roasted chicken drumsticks and packet pasta :lol: :blink:


----------



## brettprevans (26/10/09)

BBQ rosemary salt lamb chops, BBQ potato slices,veg and fresh bread. no pics cause i ate it too fast. god i love chops.
chinese style marinated chicken 'nibbles', fresh asian greens and some mash on saturday.


----------



## moodgett (26/10/09)

Airgead said:


> Folks
> 
> There's been an absolute orgy of cooking over the last couple of weeks (I've been too slack to get the photos off the camera so you get this all at once)
> 
> ...



Mate could you please share the Peppered Kanga Recipe?

cheers


----------



## Airgead (27/10/09)

moodgett said:


> Mate could you please share the Peppered Kanga Recipe?
> 
> cheers



No problem

Peppered Kanga-

1 pkt skippy fillets from coles
2 teaspoons peppercorns
1 tablespoon dried basil
pinch or 2 of rock salt

Grind peppercorns basil and sald in a mortar and pestle till they are a coarse grind.
Put spice mix on a plate and roll the skippy fillets in it until well covered
Get a frying pan really hot
A dribble of high temp oil (I like maccadamia oil for this)
Fry the fillets quickly till rare (meduim rare if you must but well done will be leather)
Remove from pan and lat rest for 5 mins then slice into 5mm (or thereabouts) slices.
Serve on top of the gnocci (see below)

Tomato and Kale Gnocci

1 tin tomato puree (or home made if you are that way inclined)
1 large onion
garlic
salt
pepper
1 bunch kale or spinach

Wash and chop the kale.
Fry the onion & garlic in a little oil until translucent.
Add the tomato and cook until you have a thick pan of tomatoey goodness.
Salt & pepper to taste.
Add the kale and allow to wilt into the sauce.
While that is going on cook the gnocci as per the directions.
Drain gnocci and toss it with the sauce to coat.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## schooey (1/11/09)

Anyone who watches Masterchef will be familiar with these two recipes... It's the wife and I's 12th anniversary today, and we really couldn't afford to go anywhere swish, so she asked me to knock up something and do the candlelit thing at home..














First up was a scallop tartlet thingy with caramelised onions cooked in an orange sauce with star anise, cinnamon and garlic.. Then we had this layered cake for dessert which was a real PITA to make. Ten ultra thin crepes with lemon curd and cream layered in between, topped off with a jelly made of orange juice and passionfruit... As you can see, my jelly on the top isn't very flash... I added the gelatine and put it in the freezer and then forgot about it while I was.. err.. getting my anniversary present ..  Only just caught to be able to spread it at all.. Doesn't look the best, but tasted awesome..

Apologies for crap phonecam pics


----------



## Infinitee (1/11/09)

Oooooh, some bloody loverly meals and pics shared here.

'Fraid I have nothing but a meal-story with no photos.

Tonight was my first try of pigeon (which I've been meaning to gulp down for quite a while now).

One flew into my chicken run (buggered if I know how though) - it's mistake.
So I caught, killed and prepared the breasts, liver and heart.
Just a bit of ollo and some onions and shallots.
Nice and rare.

I was surprised, I was expecting extreme game-iness.
But it was without a doubt the tastiest meat I've tried.
Far outstripped (supposedly quality) french duck.

Can't recommend this enough (for people in the country, wouldn't eat a city pigeon if you paid me).

Topped it off with a handful of chocolate coated coffee beans and mini-samosas.
And mate, I'm sweeeeeet. ^_^


----------



## gibbocore (4/11/09)

Beef eye fillet, brocollini, Crispy sweet potato wedges, Bernaise sauce.


----------



## Steve (4/11/09)

gibbocore said:


> Beef eye fillet, brocollini, Crispy sweet potato wedges, Bernaise sauce.




Yummmmmmmmm


----------



## brettprevans (7/12/09)

home made 'yum cha' style meal last night
from left to right.
steamed chicken and pumpkin chinese money bags
pork, veggi and mung bean vermicelli spring rolls
goats cheese & feta balls (awsome awsome little things).
plain brown rice, sweet chilli sauce, light soy and katchup manis. 




left overs for dinner tonight.


----------



## Supra-Jim (7/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> goats cheese & feta balls (awsome awsome little things).



:icon_drool2: Sounds really good. Spill the beans, whats the recipe???? 

Cheers SJ


----------



## manticle (7/12/09)

Infinitee said:


> Pigeon



I love pigeon.


----------



## brettprevans (7/12/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> :icon_drool2: Sounds really good. Spill the beans, whats the recipe????
> 
> Cheers SJ


I'll report back. cant remember off the top of my head. 
the other thing we made this weekend was ling fillets (fish), asparagus and miso stir fry. damn that was nice. no pics though


----------



## Henno (7/12/09)

Some of the fish we freeze end up a bit too strong when defrosted and are too fishy for my liking. Missus has this great miso stir fry that makes em come up a treat.


----------



## doon (7/12/09)

I have had cripsy skin pigeon from place in Chinatown in Melbourne. Was the whole bird on the plate cut into sections, even had his head which i ate! was pretty tasty


----------



## brettprevans (8/12/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> :icon_drool2: Sounds really good. Spill the beans, whats the recipe????
> 
> Cheers SJ



excuse the dodgy phone pics converted into a word doc, converted into a pdf. but the recipes there. nom nom nom nom. 
View attachment rec_1.pdf


----------



## Supra-Jim (8/12/09)

:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: Thanks CM2.

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans (8/12/09)

i forgot to say that i didnt follow the recipe exactly. I subbed some of the goats cheese with some feta. goats cheese is just too bloody pricey. 
the capcicum sauce is also really nice.


----------



## I like beer (9/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> home made 'yum cha' style meal last night
> from left to right.
> steamed chicken and pumpkin chinese money bags
> pork, veggi and mung bean vermicelli spring rolls
> ...



The money bags sound good, can I have the recipe for them please ?

(Mrs) I like beer


----------



## brettprevans (9/12/09)

I like beer said:


> The money bags sound good, can I have the recipe for them please ?
> 
> (Mrs) I like beer


yeah i'll post it up. to be honest they were ok. they needed some seasoning or dipping sauce. but still nice. it was a toss up between the spring rolls and the cheese balls as which one was the best. the spring rolls are very mourish., ill post the recipe for those too.


----------



## Airgead (1/1/10)

Folks

Fillet of Kangaroo, peppered and seared in a hot pan, topped with a mixed mushroom and red wine sauce. New potatoes boiled then quickly fried in a hot pan with olive oil, salt and rosemary. Plus broccoli.




Yum.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Airgead (24/1/10)

The missus made Banana Muffins... with Pecans and oatmeal.




Washed sown with heffeweizen.. yum


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (7/2/10)

First effort at Peking Duck.


----------



## kabooby (8/2/10)

That looks great TDA. One of my favourite chinese dishes

Kabooby


----------



## Henno (8/2/10)

You must be rich TDA. How much did a whole duck cost ya? I love duck so much I'm thinking about running them on my little 4 acre patch. Much yummier than chooks.


----------



## drsmurto (8/2/10)

Mmmmm, chinese duck.

I 'had' to attempt this when living in the UK as i had asked my labmate to buy me a chinese bbq duck when he did his weekly asian grocery store run in nearby Newcastle. 

He misunderstood me and came back with a frozen duck, not cooked.

Took me most of a day - steaming then roasting the duck and just didnt look anything like what it should.

TDA - yours looks amazing. Drooling just looking at it.

I am too lazy these days and just buy one pre-cooked. At $28 each it isnt cheap. Whats your secret?


----------



## Fourstar (8/2/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Mmmmm, chinese duck.
> I 'had' to attempt this when living in the UK as i had asked my labmate to buy me a chinese bbq duck when he did his weekly asian grocery store run in nearby Newcastle.
> He misunderstood me and came back with a frozen duck, not cooked.
> Took me most of a day - steaming then roasting the duck and just didnt look anything like what it should.
> ...




Download a copy of 'A search for Perfection" episode on Peking Duck or watch on youtube. Really cool brekdown and history on making peking duck. the key is lifting the skin from the carcass for that crispy wafer thin skin. In the show, a renound Peking duck resturant uses a wood fire oven like a pizza oven for their ducks. The quick hot blast of heat seems to be the clincher for the ultimate skin along with a long winded freezing process. To test the skin for crispyness they throw a piece down onto a table from a pair of chopsticks and if it shatters like glass, its cooked perfectly! :icon_drool2: 

Watch from about 5 mins in : 

I think he talks about the need for it to hang while it cooks to help render the fat and keep it crispy.

Oh, you must eat it traditionally too. Skin for the pancakes only, save the meat and bones for a soup and stirfry!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (8/2/10)

kabooby said:


> That looks great TDA. One of my favourite chinese dishes
> 
> Kabooby



Cheers Kabooby, for a first up effort I was reasonably chuffed. The Mrs and I scoffed the lot too! :icon_drool2: 



Henno said:


> You must be rich TDA. How much did a whole duck cost ya? I love duck so much I'm thinking about running them on my little 4 acre patch. Much yummier than chooks.



Hey Henno, duck was frozen and cost $18. It was from Luv a duck, I think they are based around Wimmera region but available at most supermarkets.




DrSmurto said:


> Mmmmm, chinese duck.
> 
> I 'had' to attempt this when living in the UK as i had asked my labmate to buy me a chinese bbq duck when he did his weekly asian grocery store run in nearby Newcastle.
> 
> ...



Dr S, I have made it my mission to try and perfect this dish but for a first up effort we were pretty bloody happy, and stuffed!

I followed a simple Jamie Oliver recipe h34r: 

Wiped the defrosted 2kg duck inside and out with kitchen towel then rubbed salt to skin and inside.
Next I sprinkled Chinese 5 spice all over the skin and grated some ginger and rubbed inside the cavity and left it there.
Placed duck onto a wire rack and put that on top of a roasting tray and poured about 3/4 cup of cold water into the tray.
Pre-heated oven to 180C and the cooked duck at that temp for 105 minutes, then turned oven up to 240C for the final 15 minutes.
The upper part of the duck skin came out crispy for the most part but because the duck renders so much fat the bottom part of the skin doesn't crisp up. If you could fit the duck in the oven by hanging it up I think you may get crispy skin all over.

Next time I do it I am going to try Ken Hom's method which I watched on youtube.

Reckon we could organise a Handpump day with Peking Duck? :icon_chickcheers: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## drsmurto (9/2/10)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Dr S, I have made it my mission to try and perfect this dish but for a first up effort we were pretty bloody happy, and stuffed!
> 
> I followed a simple Jamie Oliver recipe
> 
> ...



:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fourstar (9/2/10)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Reckon we could organise a Handpump day with Peking Duck?
> C&B
> TDA



When i read this i thaught using a bicycle hand pump to loosen the skin from the duck! Haha.


----------



## Katherine (9/2/10)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> First effort at Peking Duck.



Good to see this thread being used again. 

Another trick with roast duck is to blanch the duck in hot water the night before. Then towel dry it and leave it in your refridgerator over night, this dries the duck right out. Then roast as normal. You will get very crispy skin. 

Im just waiting on my new Gas Stove/oven (I have electic stove top and I HATE IT).... and you will see me on this thread again.

Duck is on the list! 

Roast Pork with strawberry sauce will be done on Sunday. Hopefully photo worthy!


----------



## Fourstar (9/2/10)

unfortunatly this is not my photo but its the leftovers from dinner lastnight:

Braised pork with egg and coconut juice (thit heo kho) :icon_drool2: 







http://www.sbs.com.au/food/recipe/28/Brais...thit_heo_kho%29


----------



## Katherine (9/2/10)

Fourstar said:


> unfortunatly this is not my photo but its the leftovers from dinner lastnight:
> 
> Braised pork with egg and coconut juice (thit heo kho) :icon_drool2:
> 
> ...



thats cheating


----------



## Fourstar (9/2/10)

Katie said:


> thats cheating



im not taking a crappy phone photo of a greasy lunch container Kaite 

Mmmmmm i can still taste it.... coconut, soy sauce, pork and star anise. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Katherine (9/2/10)

Fourstar said:


> im not taking a crappy phone photo of a greasy lunch container Kaite
> 
> Mmmmmm i can still taste it.... coconut, soy sauce, pork and star anise. :icon_drool2:



yum... your forgiven but next time photos.


----------



## Henno (9/2/10)

Well done Katie, you get stuck into him mate and welcome back to my little thread. No fair with the commercial picks fourstar. It does sound bloody unreal though, I have a bit of a thing for star anise at the moment.

I've been a bit slack posting pics in here myself, I do have a few on a bit of a back log I have to put up.

My current joy is sitting in the freezer slowly going to sleep as we speak. 4 nice buck mud crabs! Will do two of them just boiled and 2 of them will be done in pieces in a sweet chili stir fry. I think they cost me about $4 worth of fuel, bloody rip off things they are


----------



## Fourstar (10/2/10)

Henno said:


> Well done Katie, you get stuck into him mate and welcome back to my little thread. No fair with the commercial picks fourstar. It does sound bloody unreal though, I have a bit of a thing for star anise at the moment.
> I've been a bit slack posting pics in here myself, I do have a few on a bit of a back log I have to put up.
> My current joy is sitting in the freezer slowly going to sleep as we speak. 4 nice buck mud crabs! Will do two of them just boiled and 2 of them will be done in pieces in a sweet chili stir fry. I think they cost me about $4 worth of fuel, bloody rip off things they are



Its awesome henno, bloody awesome. the best thign is the local Viet Butchers all stock female pork.. Clean porky goodness.

4 mud crabs aye... Singaporean Chilli Crab anyone?! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Katherine (10/2/10)

Henno said:


> Well done Katie, you get stuck into him mate and welcome back to my little thread. No fair with the commercial picks fourstar. It does sound bloody unreal though, I have a bit of a thing for star anise at the moment.
> 
> I've been a bit slack posting pics in here myself, I do have a few on a bit of a back log I have to put up.
> 
> My current joy is sitting in the freezer slowly going to sleep as we speak. 4 nice buck mud crabs! Will do two of them just boiled and 2 of them will be done in pieces in a sweet chili stir fry. I think they cost me about $4 worth of fuel, bloody rip off things they are



Yum. Im just really getting back into cooking now, but really unhappy with the stove but that will be sorted very soon. It's always being one of my favorite threads.



Fourstar said:


> Its awesome henno, bloody awesome. the best thign is the local Viet Butchers all stock female pork.. Clean porky goodness.
> 
> 4 mud crabs aye... Singaporean Chilli Crab anyone?! :icon_drool2:



Singaporean Chilli Crab is so so good! 

Making a Red Curry Duck and Lychee Curry on Saturday night for a party. Ill take a photo if I remember.


----------



## Airgead (10/2/10)

Katie said:


> Singaporean Chilli Crab is so so good!



But black pepper crab is even better....


----------



## Henno (10/2/10)

On the table is two cooked muddies, behind them on the serving block is another two sweet chilli style. I am holding onto the two we got this afteroon and are still very much alive! The one on the left with the greenish claws almost got me a few times, he was mental until I gave him a nap in the freezer.

During the holiday season the drought had made them very scarce and the tourists got bugger all. Since then the rain here has been relentless and depressing and everything is mouldy from the humidity but the byproduct is the huge amount of fresh water has flushed them all down to the mouth of the creek to chase a bit more salinity. They are so prolific at the moment the locals are cleaning up. One guy I know got 24 in one day. It only took me a total of 6 hours pot soaking to get what's in this pic. 



No, I'm not scratching my nose with his leg.


----------



## Airgead (14/2/10)

Ok... Its not mud crab but it was good - 

Tiny baby golden nugget pumpkins stuffed with a spicy mince and lentil mixture. Served with home made tzatsiki and freshly baked pide.







The leftover mice got turned into some stuffed pide - 




Cheers
Dave


----------



## manticle (14/2/10)

Katie said:


> Good to see this thread being used again.
> 
> Another trick with roast duck is to blanch the duck in hot water the night before. Then towel dry it and leave it in your refridgerator over night, this dries the duck right out. Then roast as normal. You will get very crispy skin.



Similar to the method I use. I make up a chicken stock amd poach the whole duck gently in that for around an hour. It's then seasoned and roasted in a slow oven until golden (usually around 1 1/2 hours).

Delicious and non-greasy. You can ramp up the heat in the last 10 minutes of cooking to help crisp the skin.

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm crabs


----------



## Bizier (14/2/10)

Top job on the muddies Henno. I have only ever got them by chance on line, slowly reeling them in. It is always a bit exciting to have something turn up that tries to relieve you of a finger or two


----------



## brettprevans (15/2/10)

Airgead said:


> Ok... Its not mud crab but it was good -
> 
> Tiny baby golden nugget pumpkins stuffed with a spicy mince and lentil mixture. Served with home made tzatsiki and freshly baked pide.
> Cheers
> Dave


ummm Dave.....recipe please! sounds great.


----------



## DiscoStu (15/2/10)

Cooked SWMBO dinner on Sat night for Valentines Day

Singapore Black Pepper Crab


----------



## Airgead (15/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> ummm Dave.....recipe please! sounds great.



It was good...

Ok.. First make up the mince mixture. 

1kg beef mince
2 large onions
2 cloves garlic
1 tin tomato puree
tablespoon cumin seeds
tablespoon or two of baharat (middle eastern spice blend.. I make it myself but I think you can find it around... if not I'll post the recipe)
chilli flakes (as much as you like)
1 1/2 cups lentils (I used a mix of brown and black mostly because I didn't have enough brown).

Heat olive oil in a large pan. 
Brown onion. 
When brown add the cumin seeds. 
When they start to pop add the mince, garlic, chilli flakes and baharat. 
Brown mince.
When browned add the tomato and lentils.
Add about a litre of water (enough to cook the lentils)
Salt and pepper to taste.
Cook about 45 mins to an hour or until lentils are soft.
Evaporate off most of the liquid so you have a fairly dry mix (otherwise it spills out of the pumpkins)

For the pumpkins you want little ones. Golden nugget are good. Mine were teeny tiny baby golden nuggets about the size of a tennis ball.
Cut pumpkins in half and de-seed. Place on a baking sheet. If they fall over, trim a little off the bottoms so they sit straight.
Fill the middles with mince mix. Heap it up as it will settle during baking.
Bake at 180 until pumpkins are soft (mine only took 35 mins as they were tiny). Yours may take longer.

For the tzatsiki- 

1 cup yoghurt
1 clove garlic (crushed)
pinch chilli powder
juice of half a lemon
about a tablespoon of finely chopped cucumber

Mix together. Even better if you can make it the day before as the flavours mature.

Serve with an appropriately middle-eastern bread.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## brettprevans (15/2/10)

:icon_drool2: 
sounds like a good post booze up lunch. 

got to love simplicity.


----------



## Katherine (15/2/10)

DiscoStu said:


> Cooked SWMBO dinner on Sat night for Valentines Day
> 
> Singapore Black Pepper Crab
> 
> View attachment 35720



Beautiful! :icon_drool2: 

Bet she got your claws into you after that! LOL!


----------



## brettprevans (15/2/10)

Katie said:


> Making a Red Curry Duck and Lychee Curry on Saturday night for a party.
> Roast Pork with strawberry sauce



carn KT where's the pics? how did they turn out?


----------



## Katherine (15/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> carn KT where's the pics? how did they turn out?



I ended up doing a red chicken curry for the dinner party which everybody loved.

I did do the Roast pork with strawberry sauce, roast potato's, cauliflower and cheese and salad. It was beautiful. It was a rack of pork The crackling didnt work though! I post picture tonight! Photo not the best.


----------



## Barley Belly (15/2/10)

DiscoStu said:


> Cooked SWMBO dinner on Sat night for Valentines Day
> 
> Singapore Black Pepper Crab
> 
> View attachment 35720



Did you have the crab and the beer and give her the rice???

You romantic you


----------



## Fents (15/2/10)

My missus cooked a special for me last night :

Grain feed and aged Steak
Potato with Garlic and Rosemary Butter
Salad with seeded mustard dressing

washed down woth a sav blanc (sorry we dont do reds) and a english pale i have on tap (yes i hear the gasp's its not an APA!)

<3 my wife so much.


----------



## brettprevans (15/2/10)

Fents said:


> My missus cooked a special for me last night :
> 
> Grain feed and aged Steak
> Potato with Garlic and Rosemary Butter
> ...


i notice there's no salad on your plate Fents! :lol:


----------



## Fents (15/2/10)

damn straight theres not! just the way i like it.


----------



## drsmurto (15/2/10)

Fents said:


> <3 my wife so much.



What does <3 mean?


----------



## brettprevans (15/2/10)

DrSmurto said:


> What does <3 mean?


i think its a 'heart' on its side


----------



## Katherine (15/2/10)

DrSmurto said:


> What does <3 mean?



Turn your head to the side DR!


----------



## drsmurto (15/2/10)

Katie said:


> Turn your head to the side DR!



it looks like an arse.

And then Fents' comment has an entirely different connotation....


----------



## Fents (15/2/10)

its a heart Dr S! she has got a nice arse too tho


----------



## Katherine (15/2/10)

Roast pork with strawberry sauce, garlic and basil potato's, cauliflower and cheese & salad... It was YUM!


----------



## Henno (16/2/10)

Katie said:


> View attachment 35744
> 
> 
> Roast pork with strawberry sauce, garlic and basil potato's, cauliflower and cheese & salad... It was YUM!



Honestly Katie sometimes I don't know whether I love you or hate you.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Henno (16/2/10)

DiscoStu said:


> Cooked SWMBO dinner on Sat night for Valentines Day
> 
> Singapore Black Pepper Crab
> 
> View attachment 35720



Can I get the recipe for this one mate? 

My sister bought a big muddie in Sydney just after Christmas I think she said it was about $90 a kilo! Does that sound right?

Mine are a bit cheaper than that


----------



## Katherine (16/2/10)

Henno said:


> Honestly Katie sometimes I don't know whether I love you or hate you.... :icon_drool2:



I don't cook for people i hate.... 



Henno said:


> Can I get the recipe for this one mate?
> 
> My sister bought a big muddie in Sydney just after Christmas I think she said it was about $90 a kilo! Does that sound right?
> 
> Mine are a bit cheaper than that



Yeah I wouldnt mind that recipe either! mmmm pepper crab!


----------



## Katherine (16/2/10)

photos of a russian favourite tommorow.

Beef Stog!


----------



## randyrob (16/2/10)

somehow missed this thread!

almost on the table....





Nothing comes before a roast lamb dinner :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (16/2/10)

randyrob said:


> somehow missed this thread!
> almost on the table....
> View attachment 35753
> 
> ...



Chanelling 'Jamie at home' there randy. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Katherine (16/2/10)

randyrob said:


> somehow missed this thread!
> 
> almost on the table....
> 
> ...




mmmmmmmm YUM!


----------



## Fents (16/2/10)

randyrob said:


> somehow missed this thread!
> 
> almost on the table....
> 
> ...



droooool!

whats in the back left tray?

pizza oven roast lamb, i think you just won this round.


----------



## Katherine (16/2/10)

Fents said:


> droooool!
> 
> whats in the back left tray?
> 
> pizza oven roast lamb, i think you just won this round.




Ok I have not got a pizza oven... but Ill knock him off with my Roast Lamb and blueberry sauce!


----------



## brettprevans (16/2/10)

Katie said:


> Ok I have not got a pizza oven... but Ill knock him off with my Roast Lamb and blueberry sauce!


i think you've lost me katie. you got me over the line with your tofu and I can see pork and strawberry working well, but lamb and blueberry.... not sure


----------



## Katherine (16/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i think you've lost me katie. you got me over the line with your tofu and I can see pork and strawberry working well, but lamb and blueberry.... not sure



Its a match made in heaven CM2...... a bit of star anise chucked in also... The base is red wine so why wouldnt it work.

Lamb and coffee sauce is devine also! 

When you are in Perth I can cook it for you....


----------



## brettprevans (16/2/10)

Ahhh ok. Red wine base. I was imagining blue berry desert style sauce.


----------



## manticle (16/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Ahhh ok. Red wine base. I was imagining blue berry desert style sauce.



Different berries can work really well with Roo (used to work in a place that did roo with raspberry jus and sweet potato mash).

Sweet things like mint work well with lamb. It's a very small stretch.

A lemon lamb meringue on the other hand.............


----------



## Airgead (16/2/10)

manticle said:


> Different berries can work really well with Roo (used to work in a place that did roo with raspberry jus and sweet potato mash).
> 
> Sweet things like mint work well with lamb. It's a very small stretch.
> 
> A lemon lamb meringue on the other hand.............



Roo with blackberries... That works really well.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Duff (17/2/10)

Pork and coffee is really nice too.


----------



## DiscoStu (17/2/10)

Henno said:


> Can I get the recipe for this one mate?
> 
> My sister bought a big muddie in Sydney just after Christmas I think she said it was about $90 a kilo! Does that sound right?
> 
> Mine are a bit cheaper than that



Here's the recipe I used. 

Singapore Black Pepper Crab

Ingredients
3 tablespoons kecap manis
3 tablespoons oyster sauce
3 tablespoons castor sugar
1.5 - 2 kg Mud crab
1 1/2 tablespoons oil
1 1/2 tablespoons butter
1 1/2 tablespoons grated fresh ginger
6 garlic cloves, finely chopped
2 red chillis, finely chopped
1 1/2 tablespoons black pepper, coarsely ground
1 1/2 teaspoons white pepper, coarsely ground 
1/4 teaspoon ground coriander seed
2 spring onions, finely chopped
1/4 cup chopped fresh corriander 

Directions
1.	Put kecap manis, oyster sauce, sugar and 1/4 cup of water in a small bowl, stir, then set aside.
2.	Clean and break down crab, crack claws
3.	Heat the oil in a very large wok over high heat; add the crab pieces and stir fry in batches until the shell is bright orange and the meat almost. Remove and repeat until all is cooked.
4.	Add the butter, ginger, garlic, chilli, black and white peppers and coriander to the wok; stir fry 30 seconds.
5.	Add the sauce mixture and stir; bring to the boil, then simmer 2 minutes.
6.	Return the crab to the wok and toss to coat in the sauce.

Cheers

Stu


----------



## Henno (17/2/10)

DiscoStu said:


> Here's the recipe I used.
> 
> Singapore Black Pepper Crab
> 
> ...



Oh my God that sounds good. Best I go put the pots back out.


----------



## Katherine (17/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Ahhh ok. Red wine base. I was imagining blue berry desert style sauce.



Roast chicken and grapes are next....

Made a beef stog last night, slow cooked for 2 hours apparently it was beautiful. I wasnt hungry. Didnt get a photo!


----------



## brettprevans (17/2/10)

Katie said:


> Roast chicken and grapes are next....
> 
> Made a beef stog last night, slow cooked for 2 hours apparently it was beautiful. I wasnt hungry. Didnt get a photo!


i can do something with roast chook and grapes. thats not too hard to work with.

and tsk tsk for not tasting your food. a chef always has to taste it to make sure its ok.

spiced beef burritos tonight. nothing flash. quick easy and healthy. i pounded the beef, cut it razor thin and marinated it. flash fry and she'll be beautiful


----------



## Katherine (17/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i can do something with roast chook and grapes. thats not too hard to work with.
> 
> and tsk tsk for not tasting your food. a chef always has to taste it to make sure its ok.
> 
> spiced beef burritos tonight. nothing flash. quick easy and healthy. i pounded the beef, cut it razor thin and marinated it. flash fry and she'll be beautiful



I tasted it, just didnt eat it. I can tell if it's good by nose also! Im not a chef! 

Burritos sound nice... we are having zuccini slice.


----------



## Fourstar (17/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i pounded the beef



say no more CM2!


----------



## Katherine (17/2/10)

Fourstar said:


> say no more CM2!



**** you are barred from this thread unless you provide pictures...


----------



## Airgead (17/2/10)

Katie said:


> **** you are barred from this thread unless you provide pictures...



You may want to see pictures of CM2 pounding his beef but I'm not sure I'm quite ready for that experience yet...


----------



## Fourstar (17/2/10)

Airgead said:


> You may want to see pictures of CM2 pounding his beef but I'm not sure I'm quite ready for that experience yet...



yeah i kinda misinterpreted what katie was saying then. Was it "do i need to show pictures of CM2 pounding meat" or "i cannot post until i show pictures of my food."

here is some pics of my pizza making from a few weeks ago if that helps katie. 



Fourstar said:


> The hard work done on Australia Day! Man they where good! :icon_drool2:
> 
> Note to anyone with a hooded bbq that can get it up to 250deg.
> 
> ...


----------



## brettprevans (17/2/10)

Katie said:


> Burritos sound nice... we are having zuccini slice.


that was last nights dinner. nothing worth taking a piccy for though

and in regards to pounded beef etc. disgusting people <_<


----------



## brettprevans (19/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> spiced beef burritos tonight. nothing flash. quick easy and healthy. i pounded the beef, cut it razor thin and marinated it. flash fry and she'll be beautiful


fresh homemade wrap, lovely homegrown tomato and lettuce, natural yoghurt a sprinkle of cheese and a little more chilli for me. fast, health and delicious.




edit: oh and yes thats a full size dinner plate. the BIG burruito!


----------



## manticle (19/2/10)

No photos because I feel weird taking pictures of my plate and posting it on the internet. Lady already thinks I'm an eccentric nerd.

Goat Curry.

1tsp ground cumin
1 tsp sumac
1 tsp Kofte Bahari
1 kg Goat pieces (on the bone)
3 hot chillies (or as many as you like)
1 turkish chilli
3 cloves garlic
Zest of 2 limes
Salt
Pepper
1/4 cup red wine (because it was on hand)
1 red and 1 yellow capsicum
2 Large tomatoes
Fresh coriander
Fresh mint
Long grain rice
Plain yoghurt
Olive oil



GOAT:
Heat a dry pan till just hot. Add dry spices, stir quickly until fragrant. Do not burn. Remove from heat.
Add some oil to the pot and fry off chopped chillies, zest of 1 1/2 limes and chopped peeled garlic. Fry in oil till fragrant, deglaze with wine , remove from heat and add to spice mix. Allow to cool then massage over goat with some more olive oil. Marinade as long as you like (overnight is best, I was a bit rushed)

Heat oil in pot, season goat and fry off. When browned add a small amount of liquid (wine water or stock - I used wine and water) and tomatoes. When liquid starts to boil reduce heat, cover, simmer very gently for 60 minutes. Add chopped, deseeded capsicum pieces, cook out for further hour at low heat or until goat is falling away from bones (longer and slower is best - if you have the time stretch it to 3 or 4 hours). In last 20 miutes of cooking remove lid and allow any remaining liquid to reduce (should be some remaining but quite thick).

RICE:

Heat fry pan, add olive oil. Add rice to pan with remaining lime zest, season lightly and fry until you see the rice developing opacity. All grains should be lightly coated in oil. Toss or stir to ensure this. After 2-3 minutes, remove from heat and add to either pot or rice steamer. Add usual amount of liquid (use hot if you can) whether stock or water and cook till just tender. Throw in a handful of chopped mint in the last 5 minutes of cooking.

To serve: Top curry with plenty of plain yoghurt and fresh chopped coriander and mint (what I did) . Alternatively zest 1 lemon, squeeze the lemon juice and add those to the yoghurt. Add chopped mint and 1/2 a finely chopped garlic clove, 1/4 very finely chopped chilli, salt and pepper to taste and mix thoroughly. Use to garnish curry then top with good amount of fresh coriander.

For those disappointed about the photo, it's kind of brown and green and meaty with some white stuff around.


----------



## Katherine (19/2/10)

manticle said:


> No photos because I feel weird taking pictures of my plate and posting it on the internet. Lady already thinks I'm an eccentric nerd.
> 
> Goat Curry.
> 
> ...



Come on ... the rules are PHOTO!

Your lady obviously loves you for being a nerd!


----------



## manticle (19/2/10)

I have some left over. I'll see if I can dress it up pretty for the mobile phone photo.

Never been one to follow the rules to the letter though. Sometimes, if there's no-one looking and the little man is flashing red, I still cross the road. I even once did it without pressing the button at all.

Your imagination will surely tell you that recipe's a keeper?


----------



## Airgead (19/2/10)

I just cooked seafood gumbo. Mmmmmmm gumbo.

Fish, crab, octopus, squid, prawns. In a gumbo. Made with my secret cajun spice mix. With loads of Tabasco.

*burp*

No photos.. sorry.. we ate it before I could get the camera out.


----------



## brettprevans (19/2/10)

Arrrgggghhh gumbo. 
My old man was head chef at a creole Resturant in Perth for years... Fat Franks it was called. Oh the creole food we ate. God I love gumbo. The old man and me r going to Cajun country at some stage. Love the food.


----------



## randyrob (20/2/10)

Fents said:


> whats in the back left tray?



Carrots! Yorkshire Pudding at the front










Then last off some bread





Rob.


----------



## randyrob (20/2/10)

Homemade Burger and a Porter




Homemade Custard tarts




Some more shots of Brick oven foods..










Rob.


----------



## brettprevans (20/2/10)

Awsome shots rob. Very jelous. Might have to alter the plans and built a wood oven somewhere in the backyard


----------



## Airgead (20/2/10)

Roosaggne (Kangaroo Lasagne)







The salad is a mix of Amaranth and Rocket with a dressing made from verjuice, lemon juice and basil infused olive oil.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## bconnery (20/2/10)

Cheeses from the dodgy "$15 bucks for all this? That's one parmesan, $6 in the shop etc. " man at the local markets. 
All past, at or close to date, just when they are perfect 

Slightly aged Meantime IPA to start with Cantillon Saint Lamvinicus to follow for end of dinner / desert

Meantime IPA, especially as fresh as you can, and good cheese, particularly Stilton, soft, or strong cheddar, or anything blue, is a great combination in my book.


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/2/10)

There are some really nice looking meals here, quite a few I will be trying too.

Here's a Hot Sri Lankan chicken curry we had last night, went down a treat with yellow rice, vegetable Dahl, cucumber and yogurt and a Prawn Madras curry as well.




Andrew


----------



## brettprevans (22/2/10)

well this is probably better off being in the hangover thread as its not gourmet food!

this was Sunday's 'working man' breakky.

massive tortilla, silverside, melted cheese, cooked mushrooms with pepper and salt and tiny bit of butter, 2 egg omlette, chives and lots of BBQ sauce.

lovely messy breakky :icon_drool2:


----------



## Steve (22/2/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> There are some really nice looking meals here, quite a few I will be trying too.
> 
> Here's a Hot Sri Lankan chicken curry we had last night, went down a treat with yellow rice, vegetable Dahl, cucumber and yogurt and a Prawn Madras curry as well.
> 
> ...





Steve said:


> Looks nice Andrew, can I have a look at your recipe? See if its similar to one I have at post 40 of this thread:
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...31308&st=40
> Cheers
> ...


----------



## Katherine (22/2/10)

I would like the recipe to Andrew looks like my kind dish! yum! how red is it!


----------



## Steve (22/2/10)

Katie said:


> I would like the recipe to Andrew looks like my kind dish! yum! how red is it!



Looks like the kinda red I like (sweet paprika). My Sri Lankan is more yellow (turmeric)


----------



## Katherine (22/2/10)

Airgead said:


> Roosaggne (Kangaroo Lasagne)
> 
> View attachment 35876
> 
> ...



Looks good Dave you love your kanga! did you make a bechamel to go with that?


----------



## Airgead (22/2/10)

Katie said:


> Looks good Dave you love your kanga! did you make a bechamel to go with that?



Yep. Roo was done in your traditional tomato bol style and was layered with the pasta and a cheese bechamel. Finished with a layer of bechamel and a sprinkling of parmesan cheese to give it a nice brown crust.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Greg Lawrence (22/2/10)

Airgead said:


> Yep. Roo was done in your traditional tomato bol style and was layered with the pasta and a cheese bechamel. Finished with a layer of bechamel and a sprinkling of parmesan cheese to give it a nice brown crust.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave



Hey Airgead,

Where do you get your roo?
My local butcher doesnt have it, but I work in Hornsby. Hopefully you get it somewhere local and you can point me in the right direction.

Gregor.

Gregor


----------



## Katherine (22/2/10)

Gregor said:


> Hey Airgead,
> 
> Where do you get your roo?
> My local butcher doesnt have it, but I work in Hornsby. Hopefully you get it somewhere local and you can point me in the right direction.
> ...



You can get it in Woolworths and Coles!


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/2/10)

Steve said:


> Looks like the kinda red I like (sweet paprika). My Sri Lankan is more yellow (turmeric)



Here you go Katie and Steve, I'll tell you now I cheated with this one but here goes.
My wife is part Sri Lankan and her Mother is Pure Sri Lankan so we have this type of Curry quite a bit, anyway we have found a small business that blends the powders and makes some pretty Authentic curry blends, here if your interested, the powders are better than the pastes. We both think that the results were as good or better than her Mums. Apparently their products are available through IGA.

50g Ghee
2 medium chopped onions
3 cloves garlic
1 1/2 cm root ginger chopped
1 tsp salt
1 Kg skinned chicken thighs
1 tin tomatoes
1 tsp chopped lemon grass
300mls coconut milk
2 tbls Sri Lankan Curry Blend
2 x Chopped red or green chillies

Heat Ghee in a deep fry pan add onions ginger and garlic and chillies, fry until onions are soft. Add the curry blend and fry for a minute or two. add lemon grass and salt mix well. Toss in the chicken until well covered then add coconut milk and tomatoes stir and simmer for 45 minutes with a lid on.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Airgead (22/2/10)

Gregor said:


> Hey Airgead,
> 
> Where do you get your roo?
> My local butcher doesnt have it, but I work in Hornsby. Hopefully you get it somewhere local and you can point me in the right direction.
> ...



Gregor

When I can get my act together I order in bulk from the distributor (5kg boxes minimum order but around $5/kg so well worth it). Otherwise, Asquith Family Butchers (Used to be called Newbolds... on the highway opposite the bowls club) usually has some. Hornsby Coles carries it as well.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## manticle (22/2/10)

Katie said:


> You can get it in Woolworths and Coles!




You can but the meat isn't as good as some others. I do buy from safeway on occasion but when I get my shit together I try and go to a large fruit/veg/meat etc market in Melbourne called Victoria Market. One butcher in particular (game butcher that sells everything from muscovy to frog's legs to emu) get beautifully tender roo fillets. I've forgotten their main brand but I'll see if I can find it. I thought it was macro but that's the supermarket supplier. This stuff is nicer. While searching I did find thesze guys: http://www.finefoodwholesalers.com.au/list...GlobalGameMeats. Wholesale but I'm sure they'd let you know where to find their produce.

One good trick to keep roo tender is to cook it with loads of olive oil. Because it's so lean it can dry out easily - medium rare and the presence of some other fats during cooking helps out here. If working with minced roo then bacon is your friend (chopped bacon in your roo mince makes amazing burgers).


----------



## Katherine (22/2/10)

manticle said:


> You can but the meat isn't as good as some others. I do buy from safeway on occasion but when I get my shit together I try and go to a large fruit/veg/meat etc market in Melbourne called Victoria Market. One butcher in particular (game butcher that sells everything from muscovy to frog's legs to emu) get beautifully tender roo fillets. I've forgotten their main brand but I'll see if I can find it. I thought it was macro but that's the supermarket supplier. This stuff is nicer. While searching I did find thesze guys: http://www.finefoodwholesalers.com.au/list...GlobalGameMeats. Wholesale but I'm sure they'd let you know where to find their produce.
> 
> One good trick to keep roo tender is to cook it with loads of olive oil. Because it's so lean it can dry out easily - medium rare and the presence of some other fats during cooking helps out here. If working with minced roo then bacon is your friend (chopped bacon in your roo mince makes amazing burgers).



yeah very true.... but we are talking roo mince here.


----------



## manticle (22/2/10)

Only roo mince I have ever used was from the supermarket and it's definitely a good purchase so fair point.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (22/2/10)

Airgead said:


> Gregor
> 
> When I can get my act together I order in bulk from the distributor (5kg boxes minimum order but around $5/kg so well worth it). Otherwise, Asquith Family Butchers (Used to be called Newbolds... on the highway opposite the bowls club) usually has some. Hornsby Coles carries it as well.
> 
> ...




Thanks Dave

I think I'll try the butcher at Asquith. I prefer not to buy too much (especially meat) from woolworths or coles. I do shop there, but generally only get things like dogfood, gladwrap, mineral water and shit tickets.

As a Kiwi, I havent grown up eating roo, but have had a bit lately at restaurants and love it.

edit: Dave, can you tell me more about the distributor? 5kgs doenst take that much room in the freezer.


Gregor


----------



## Steve (23/2/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> Here you go Katie and Steve, I'll tell you now I cheated with this one but here goes.
> My wife is part Sri Lankan and her Mother is Pure Sri Lankan so we have this type of Curry quite a bit, anyway we have found a small business that blends the powders and makes some pretty Authentic curry blends, here if your interested, the powders are better than the pastes. We both think that the results were as good or better than her Mums. Apparently their products are available through IGA.
> 
> 50g Ghee
> ...



Cheat!  

Thanks for the link though. Might try a couple of jars.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fourstar (23/2/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> anyway we have found a small business that blends the powders and makes some pretty Authentic curry blends, here if your interested, the powders are better than the pastes.



Looks like an awesome curry recipe Andrew. I'm salivating. Now we just need some hoppers and chutney. :super: 



Steve said:


> Cheat!
> Thanks for the link though. Might try a couple of jars.
> Cheers
> Steve




Here is another AWESOME spice blend organisation from down here in Mexico.

www.spicebazaar.com.au

SWMBO is a big foodie and always prefers to make up her own spice blends but these guys are an exception. All of their spice blends are faultless. Very good products.

We love their Ras al Hanout :icon_drool2:


----------



## Airgead (23/2/10)

Gregor said:


> Thanks Dave
> 
> I think I'll try the butcher at Asquith. I prefer not to buy too much (especially meat) from woolworths or coles. I do shop there, but generally only get things like dogfood, gladwrap, mineral water and shit tickets.
> 
> ...



The distributor is Southern Game Meats http://www.sgm.com.au/. You need to order a 5kg box of a single cut as a minimum so if you want a couple of cuts for some variety you start to end up with a lot of roo very quickly unless you have people to share with. All come cryovacced in 500g packets (except for things like the legs which come whole). They will only ship for pallet loads so you need to pick up in person from their warehouse (seven hills).

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Fourstar (1/3/10)

Hainanese Chicken Rice from lastnight.

Say no more.. :icon_drool2:


----------



## hefevice (1/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Hainanese Chicken Rice from lastnight.
> 
> Say no more.. :icon_drool2:



Doesn't look like you've cut the chicken properly; shouldn't there be a bone (preferably a small pointy one) in every piece? h34r: 

Ahh...reliving my days in Malaysia with that one...


----------



## Fourstar (1/3/10)

hefevice said:


> Doesn't look like you've cut the chicken properly; shouldn't there be a bone (preferably a small pointy one) in every piece? h34r:
> 
> Ahh...reliving my days in Malaysia with that one...




usually the breastis removed from the carcass, the thigh(the preferred cut and you pay more for in singapore) is usually still w/ the bone and uber tasty. soo much better than i can make. :icon_drool2: tht will be my bday breakfast when i plan on goin there for my bday.


----------



## Katherine (2/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Hainanese Chicken Rice from lastnight.
> 
> Say no more.. :icon_drool2:
> 
> View attachment 36046



Finally a picture 4*.....

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Fourstar (2/3/10)

Katie said:


> Finally a picture 4*.....
> 
> Looks fantastic!



hey i 'bribied' my picture of my australia day pizzas!  Thats is the 1st original though!


----------



## Katherine (3/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> hey i 'bribied' my picture of my australia day pizzas!  Thats is the 1st original though!



I think you have also posted a sticky date pudding!


----------



## earle (3/3/10)

manticle said:


> One good trick to keep roo tender is to cook it with loads of olive oil. Because it's so lean it can dry out easily - medium rare and the presence of some other fats during cooking helps out here.



I've found a good way to cook kangaroo fillets is poaching. Put the fillet in a clipseal bag with thyme, salt, pepper, a splash of port and a small knob of butter. Poach in 70C water for 10 min (which shouldn't be too hard for most homebrewers), then sear the fillet very quickly in a very hot pan. Cooking this way prevents it from drying out.


----------



## Fourstar (3/3/10)

Katie said:


> I think you have also posted a sticky date pudding!



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=529128

Yes... yes i did.


----------



## Bribie G (3/3/10)

AndrewQLD, you can get some pretty good curry paste blends from Sri Lanka at some Indian Grocery stores. Brands to look out for are Agro and Larich. I go through jars of the lovely stuff. However one brand of Indian paste to avoid is the Ferns range, nothing in them that you can't make for yourself. 

Anyway, can't keep up with these ugly slimy delicious things, they've gone stupid during the rain. The current batch are nearly 2 metres tall and I have to stand on a box to pick them. More plants coming on as well. I can feel some Bindhi in Sri Lankan coconut sauce coming on :icon_cheers:


----------



## Katherine (3/3/10)

BribieG said:


> AndrewQLD, you can get some pretty good curry paste blends from Sri Lanka at some Indian Grocery stores. Brands to look out for are Agro and Larich. I go through jars of the lovely stuff. However one brand of Indian paste to avoid is the Ferns range, nothing in them that you can't make for yourself.
> 
> Anyway, can't keep up with these ugly slimy delicious things, they've gone stupid during the rain. The current batch are nearly 2 metres tall and I have to stand on a box to pick them. More plants coming on as well. I can feel some Bindhi in Sri Lankan coconut sauce coming on :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 36084



This is beautiful along side a curry

Bhindi Kichadi (southern indian)

200g okra
5T oil
200g plain yogurt
1/2 t mustard seeds
10 curry leaves
salt

for the spice paste:
100g freshly grated or desiccated coconut
1 green chilli
1 clove garlic
1tsp mustard powder

Cut the okra into 1cm pieces and set aside. Place the ingredients for the spice paste into a grinder then process them for 1 minute or until roughly ground. Set aside.

Heat the oil in large frying pan and fry the okra until brown. Remove the okra from the pan and drain on kitchen paper. Set aside.

Place the yogurt in a mixing bowl and beat with a fork. Add the cooked okra, spice paste a little salt and mix well.

Reheat the oil remaining in the pan. Add the mustard seeds and as they begin to pop add the curry leaves. Cook for 1 minute then pour the mixture over the okra.  Stir well and serve at room temperature.


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Bribie G (3/3/10)

Thanks Katie, I'll get some yogurt and curry leaves and give that a go. However tonight the freshly killed Okra ended up in the following:






Herbed meatballs with garden veg and home made Passata, with buttered & Parmesan Polenta. And served with a Polenta Kiwi Pale Ale. Drink Polenta, eat Polenta :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Katherine (5/3/10)

BribieG said:


> Thanks Katie, I'll get some yogurt and curry leaves and give that a go. However tonight the freshly killed Okra ended up in the following:
> 
> 
> View attachment 36092
> ...



nice


----------



## Airgead (14/3/10)

Ok.. I've been really slack with the pictures recently...

Now, just to prove that I do cook things other than kangaroo...

Roasted rack of lamb with a grainy mustard and cream sauce.










The missus made caramel pears to go with it...







Salmon fillet with dijon mustard and brandy sauce







Pan fried barramundi served with coconut rice and a coconut cream and chilli sauce.







Beef satay (Jimmy's sauce cos I was feeling lazy)




And finally, kangaroo (there had to be at least one kangaroo dish didn't there) rolled in falafel mix to crumb it then char grilled and served with falafel and garlic bread (turkish bread brushed with oil and crushed garlic then char grilled on the bbq)




Cheers
Dave


----------



## Tony (16/3/10)

Now.... this is going to drive folks wild.

It took me 2 min to prepare, 30 seconds to eat and was soooooooooo nice.

I call it the New Age Sausage Sandwhich.






Left over sausage from weekend BBQ, slice of 99c loaf bread, marj, left over salad and a drizzle of 7 Pot death sauce.

The sauce not only burned the inside of my mouth, but my cheeks, and any other skin it contacted too. 

I had 2 of them 

cheers


----------



## zoidbergmerc (17/3/10)

moved to here, as it's not on the table quite yet 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=43016


----------



## MVZOOM (17/3/10)

Sorry for the crap iPhone photos. Nothing too fancy here, just good old fashioned yum over the last couple of weeks.





Brazillian Fish Stew - very nice





Fish ball noodle soup - a great lunch, with homegrown basil etc





'My Wife's Away' burger w/ chicken, rocket and aoli






Perfect BBQ King prawns, marinated in lime, chilli and garlic. They look dry, but they aint!





Rendang, to go with prawns





If I'm going to die of heart disease, chicken wings and nacho's will be the cause. I love making mexican from scratch, all good ingrediants, fresh and zinging with action. Love it. 





A little lamb roast, parboiled the potato's, they roasted up nicely. I love spitted meats. 

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Katherine (17/3/10)

Ive never cooked Brazillian Fish Stew! Recipe please?


----------



## MVZOOM (17/3/10)

Katie said:


> Ive never cooked Brazillian Fish Stew! Recipe please?



Katie, it's quick and easy - very flavoursome. I didn't use prawns in the one above but usually do. Here's the guff via the SBS site:

5 medallions of white fish (eg. snapper) or 1 kg of prawns
1 onion, sliced
2 cloves of garlic, chopped
1 red capsicum, sliced
5 tomatoes, chopped
1 tbsp grated ginger
400ml coconut milk
5 chillies, chopped
1 cup fish or vegetable stock
Juice of 2 limes
120ml dend oil (optional)
1 bunch of spring onions, finely sliced
1 bunch of coriander, chopped

Pirao
2 cups of fish stock
2 tbsp butter
2 cups semolina
Seasoning

Marinate the fish in the lemon juice with one clove of garlic and seasoning for at least half an hour.

Saut the onion, garlic, ginger, chillies, red capsicum and tomatoes, until a sauce is formed. Pour over stock & coconut milk.

Add the fish, season with rock salt and simmer gently until cooked. If using a combination of white fish and prawns, add prawns later as they require less time to cook through.

Stir through chopped coriander.

Place in serving dish and squeeze over lime juice and sprinkle with spring onions and extra coriander leaves.

Drizzle over dend oil.
Serve with rice and pirao.

Pirao
Bring the stock to the boil
Add the butter and the semolina slowly, mixing well.
Cook on slow heat till desired consistency, season and serve with moqueca.

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Katherine (17/3/10)

Ill be cooking that soon. Looks good. Were did you find the dend oil???


----------



## MVZOOM (17/3/10)

We went shopping and stocked up on a bunch of South American foods - somewhere in Sth Wstn Sydney, can't remember (sorry). You're in Perth though, no?


----------



## Katherine (17/3/10)

MVZOOM said:


> We went shopping and stocked up on a bunch of South American foods - somewhere in Sth Wstn Sydney, can't remember (sorry). You're in Perth though, no?



Yeah Im in Perth... Ill look out for it! It looks essential! 

Thanks for that! I post pictures once I make it!


----------



## Tony (17/3/10)

love the look of the fish ball soup..... must be the basil and chilli thats opened my eyes!


----------



## brettprevans (18/3/10)

MVZOOM said:


> I love making mexican from scratch, all good ingrediants, fresh and zinging with action. Love it. Cheers - Mike


homemade mole sauce :icon_drool2: (link for those who dont know what mole is) authentic mexican is very healthy and full of flavour. not the old elpaso crap we are lead to beleive it authentic. its like their beer, they dont drink corona, they drink things like Negra Modelo mixed with lemon or lime juice, Worcestershire sauce, soy sauce, and Tabasco. :icon_drool2: 

sorry no pics. but i will take some when i make 'Cowboy Pot Roast', chuck beef cooked with onion/mole gravy. all in 1 pot. tender as and :icon_drool2: and use the nego mole ie with chocolate.


----------



## Fourstar (18/3/10)

MVZOOM said:


> Drizzle over dend oil.




Dende oil = palm oil!  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palm_oil#Environmental


----------



## MVZOOM (19/3/10)

Pies? Pies? Who ate all the pies..............





Great way to use leftovers. These were filled with marinara and Afghani Lamb (not together!).

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Steve (20/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> sorry no pics. but i will take some when i make 'Cowboy Pot Roast', chuck beef cooked with onion/mole gravy. all in 1 pot. tender as and :icon_drool2: and use the nego mole ie with chocolate.



cm, looking forward to hearing about this. Give it its own thread.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Howlingdog (20/3/10)

BribieG said:


> Thanks Katie, I'll get some yogurt and curry leaves and give that a go. However tonight the freshly killed Okra ended up in the following:
> 
> Bribie, Do you mean you will go outside and pick some curry leaves or did you mean you would go and procure some? If you need some let me know and I'll bring them along to Babb's meet on Thuirsday.
> 
> HD


----------



## Airgead (21/3/10)

Fish again.

Not a bad effort considering I was in bed all that day sick as a dog. The missus comes in and says " I bought ocean trout for dinner and I don't think I know how to cook it..."

Sprinkled with cumin seeds. Pan fried then served with yellow zucchini fried with garlic. Onion couscous and a sauce made from brandy, preserved lemon, cumin, coriander seed and cultured cream.







What I could taste of it through my head cold was lovely.

Cheers
Dave

P.S.. duck breast for dinner tonight...mmmmm


----------



## Airgead (21/3/10)

Damn that was good.

Duck breast (bought at a farmers market today.. it was quacking yesterday.. beautifully fresh) rubbed with star anise, salt and pepper




Pan fried to beautiful pinkness




Served with garlic rice, wilted Asian greens (with a touch of soy and black vinegar to counteract the sweet/oiliness of the duck and sauce) and served with an anise and orange sauce.




Yum.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Katherine (22/3/10)

Not the best presentation.... but yummy

Porterhouse with green peppercorn sauce


----------



## Fourstar (22/3/10)

I dub page 17. Cream based sauces page! :lol:


----------



## Steve (22/3/10)

Two great looking and sounding meals there Airgead.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve (22/3/10)

Tony said:


> 7 Pot death sauce.
> The sauce not only burned the inside of my mouth, but my cheeks, and any other skin it contacted too.



:icon_drool2:


----------



## Airgead (22/3/10)

Steve said:


> Two great looking and sounding meals there Airgead.
> Cheers
> Steve



They tasted pretty good too.


----------



## drsmurto (22/3/10)

Fellow gourmands (or should that be gourmandisers?) :lol: 

I have an excess of basil. 

Not knowing how much success i would have germinating basil i poured the seeds into a tray. Most of them sprouted! After potting out i filled a half wine barrel and with the warm summer and autumn so far they are going crazy. 

I've already made a few batches of pesto. Had thai basil chicken, made zucchini and basil soup.

Any other ideas on how to use a huge amount of basil before it dies off? Something that will keep preferably. 

Having a partner on a diet is making things more difficult. I could eat thai basil chicken daily.


----------



## Katherine (22/3/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Fellow gourmands (or should that be gourmandisers?) :lol:
> 
> I have an excess of basil.
> 
> ...



You could make batches of pesto (without cheese) and freeze it! Then add cheese to it later once thawed! 

Have it in salads.

Freeze a bunch of it! Good in Spag bol!

Make a flavoured oil or vinegar

Basil makes a great marinade. Chop a handful of basil in a food processor. Add some lemon juice, salt, olive oil, and garlic. Marinade your chicken or fish in this delicious mixture and allow it to sit for at least 2 hours in the fridge. Cook over a low heat on the bbq. Great for diet concious.

Make basil bread. If you like to bake your own bread, coarsely chop some basil and knead it into the dough before shaping the loaves. You can also add garlic and olives.


----------



## brettprevans (22/3/10)

I thought this was an apt article for this thread - food blogging from today's Age in Melbourne


----------



## drsmurto (23/3/10)

Cheers Katie! Lots of great ideas. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Thirsty Boy (23/3/10)

mmmm - Bacon





Maple cured & Hickory smoked in the most Ghetto smoker ever built - My Electric cardboard box smoker with added softdrink bottles.




What happens to unwary critters when I am cooking for a party




Pork belly was Brined o'night, roasted to get crackle then sliced into rashers and coated in Chinese BBQ sauce and whacked on the barbie - Quail were brined and then BBQ'd, glazed with a cumquat marmalade sauce.


----------



## DiscoStu (23/3/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> mmmm - Bacon
> 
> View attachment 36587
> 
> ...



That all looks awesome, the bacon is making me drool at my desk :icon_drool2: 

Love the cardboard box smoker.


----------



## Katherine (23/3/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> mmmm - Bacon
> 
> View attachment 36587
> 
> ...



Were's the photo's of the quail cooked :icon_drool2: .....

It's good to see this thread picking up again. 

Teriyaki porterhouse with wasabi butter tonight... photo tommorow


----------



## Fents (23/3/10)

homemade snags we did on haorofthedogs new electric mincer/stuffer last sat night :











half pork, half beef...all sorts of herbs, garlic, red wine and a few bread crumbs to bind. They turn out a tad dry on the BBQ but we will fix that by making it 70% pork / 30% beef next time or even 80/20. They are bloody good though. Biggups Royceee.


----------



## Katherine (23/3/10)

Fents said:


> homemade snags we did on haorofthedogs new electric mincer/stuffer last sat night :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



show off!


----------



## Fents (23/3/10)

go easy! hahahaha

nah really troys the brains behind our snags/salami's i just sit there and talk shit and get him beers / roll racehorse's when needed.


----------



## Airgead (23/3/10)

Fents said:


> homemade snags we did on haorofthedogs new electric mincer/stuffer last sat night :
> 
> 
> half pork, half beef...all sorts of herbs, garlic, red wine and a few bread crumbs to bind. They turn out a tad dry on the BBQ but we will fix that by making it 70% pork / 30% beef next time or even 80/20. They are bloody good though. Biggups Royceee.



They look awesome. My home sausage making book turned up the other day and the mincer/stuffer attachment for the kenwood is on order so it won't be long now...

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Katherine (23/3/10)

Basil Ice Cream


1 cup packed basil leaves
3/4 cup sugar
2 cup heavy cream
1 cup whole milk
pinch salt
5 large eggs
zest of one lemon

Grind the basil leaves with the sugar and 1 cup of the cream until the leaves are ground as fine as possible. Pour half of the mixture into a large bowl and add the remaining 1 cup of the cream.

Warm the other half of the basil mixture with the milk and salt. While the milk is warming up break up the yolks with a whisk. When the milk start simmering, turn the heat off, and pour it slowly into the yolks whisking to temper them until they thicken into a custard. Strain the yolk custard into the reserved cream-basil mixture, mix well, add the lemon zest and chill completely. Freeze the ice cream base in your ice cream maker according to the manufacturer's instructions.


----------



## Tony (23/3/10)

Tassie Salmon fillets cooked to perfection with a simple salad and ranch dressing

YUM






Got my SS frypan with the big thick copper bottom hot, dropped them in on a little olive oil and strait under the grill. cooked in about 3 min!


----------



## Thirsty Boy (24/3/10)

Had a cocktail tonight at Cafe Vue with Vodka, Wasabi & Ginger Beer in it - we had it with Vodka marinated Salmon tartar - but I think it would go awesomely with that beautiful looking chunk of salmon Tony.

Nice looking sausages Fents - The weathers cooling down, time to start thinking about Salamis etc... I'm going to try to make a few dried style meats. Pancetta, Bresola, Lardo, Lonzino, Duck Prosciutto....


----------



## Katherine (24/3/10)

Katie said:


> Were's the photo's of the quail cooked :icon_drool2: .....
> 
> It's good to see this thread picking up again.
> 
> Teriyaki porterhouse with wasabi butter tonight... photo tommorow



No photo as there was a blackout in my area and had to cook in the dark.... It tasted bloody good! 

Steak and Guiness Pie with the defrosted meat in the freezer will be done tommorow!


----------



## Airgead (31/3/10)

Our Earth Hour feast - Leg of lamb, butterflied and cooked over the coals (sustainably harvested charcoal actually) - 










And some easter buns...







And finally... a steak. Cooked properly. I went to a steak restaurant for work a few days ago and it was awful. Cheap steak, badly cooked with a sauce that looked like that clag glue I used to use in school. Never go to a restaurant that advertises the weight of the steak on the menu. You are going to get quantity over quality. I went out and bought some sirloins. Cooked them over the coals with a nice brown onion and wine sauce... lovely.




Cheers
Dave


----------



## brettprevans (6/4/10)

I forgot to take decent pictures.....

Sunday BBQ Lunch at the folks place
dips, breads etc, the old 'boilded eggs, halved and served with a mayo chive dressing'
lunch, steak marinated in jimmys sate (YUM!), marinated turkey fillets, snags onions etc 
desert was my Pumpkin Chocolate Cheesecake with Country Cream (no pics of the cream).

We bought out the big reds and had a merry old time.


----------



## drsmurto (7/4/10)

Tying together a few threads....  

From the bread porn thread my sourdough.

From this thread - what to do with excess basil.

So today's lunch is zucchini and basil soup with 2 big chunky pieces of sourdough.

Eating it out of a plastic container so no photo but i went nuts with the basil and its very nice. Home-made chicken stock too! :icon_drool2:


----------



## brettprevans (19/4/10)

lunch on saturday and sunday was cheese :icon_drool2: 
went to Redhill Cheese - cheesery in mornington and had a tasting then got these 3 cheeses
a blue - granny blue (which suprisingly the missus loved and she doesnt like blue) 
a lactic ash rolled - paradigm
soft goat chhese with oregono. - aurthurs peak
and quince paste

great views, great cheese and service. took the rest for lunch the next day. had the rest with local olive oil, a few differant local dukkahs and some nice fresh homemade bread and some red wine. (nfi idea where the pictures i took of that spread went)




and for those who like brewing with fruit....$15 trays of strawberries at the strawberry farm. and they tasted beautiful.


----------



## Fourstar (19/4/10)

This is for you Katie!

OK i'll keep it simple. Homebrewed Scottish 80/- Ale Smoked Pork Knuckle. Went to my folks place to spend some time with my sister, her new husband and 1st niece and decided to give them a feast to remember!!

A little soffrito/mirepoix to start procedings



Hocks have been browned and added to the stockpot w/soffrito.



part two continues.


----------



## Fourstar (19/4/10)

Part two.

Topped w/water after deglasing the fryingpan along with garlic, thyme and parsley stalks. (bay was added to the soffrito as well) :icon_drool2: 



After simmering for two hours the hocks where then removed, dried, rubbed in seasoning and roasted for 45 mins to crisp up the skin. Results below.



Part three continues.


----------



## Fourstar (19/4/10)

Part three.

Well here are the serving pictures. I made a sauce from the stock, some liquid smoke and 400ml of the scottish ale reduced to a gravy/jus. Served with some garlic mash, and green bean salad w/parsley, lemon and schallots. Suffice to say we where well fed!

Enjoy! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Airgead (20/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Part three.
> 
> Well here are the serving pictures. I made a sauce from the stock, some liquid smoke and 400ml of the scottish ale reduced to a gravy/jus. Served with some garlic mash, and green bean salad w/parsley, lemon and schallots. Suffice to say we where well fed!



Wow :icon_drool2:


----------



## drsmurto (20/4/10)

Nice work Fourstar - slow food, i love it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (20/4/10)

Airgead said:


> Wow :icon_drool2:





DrSmurto said:


> Nice work Fourstar - slow food, i love it. :icon_cheers:



The skin was lightly crispy and soft sticky bits still remained. The meat was soft and delicate and falling off the bone. Infact it was that well cooked the tendon / connective tissue and knuckle gristle where soft and jelly like. I can assure you there was nothing left on my bone other than bone. :icon_drool2:


----------



## bconnery (20/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> desert was my Pumpkin Chocolate Cheesecake with Country Cream (no pics of the cream).



This sounded so good I did a quick search for recipes. Most of them reference canned pumpkin though. 
Any chance you could save me some googling and post or PM the recipe?

Cheers
Ben


----------



## brettprevans (21/4/10)

Fourstar - i dont particularly like hock (or shanks etc for that matter), but the pictures of yours make me think twice. looks sensational.

Ben - yeah no worries. I post up the recipe. the canned pumpkin isnt a problem. just use fresh pumpkin, cook it slowly so all the water comes out of it otherwise its too sloppy. i suppose you could slow roast it. I slowly steamed it then let all the water drain out and it came out fine. I also added my spices to the pumpkin a few hours earlier than making the cake, so that the spices could really penetrate the pumpkin. anyways will post up the recipe.


----------



## Fourstar (21/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Fourstar - i dont particularly like hock (or shanks etc for that matter), but the pictures of yours make me think twice. looks sensational.



If you like pulled pork... you will looooove this. :icon_drool2:


----------



## brettprevans (21/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> If you like pulled pork... you will looooove this. :icon_drool2:


the meat is fine, im just not a fan of the gelatine etc.


----------



## brettprevans (22/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Ben - yeah no worries. I post up the recipe. the canned pumpkin isnt a problem. just use fresh pumpkin, cook it slowly so all the water comes out of it otherwise its too sloppy. i suppose you could slow roast it. I slowly steamed it then let all the water drain out and it came out fine. I also added my spices to the pumpkin a few hours earlier than making the cake, so that the spices could really penetrate the pumpkin. anyways will post up the recipe.


ok really quickly done and on the phone camera rather than a real one. ill get you a better copy of the recipe but this might suffice for now

View attachment pumpk_choch_cheesecake.doc


----------



## drsmurto (22/4/10)

Its mushroom season so time to head around to the partners parents property and go mushrooming.

Normally find hundreds of the standard field mushrooms, some the size of dinner plates. Amongst the gum tree plantation there are several other varieties but since i cant identify them i don't eat them!

So this weekend its mushroom lasagne. Good excuse to dust off the pasta maker. 250g of parmesan in the weight watchers nightmare version of a bechamel sauce.

Will get photos this time...

Any other recipes for field mushies?


----------



## schooey (22/4/10)

Cooked a Pav for dessert tonight...

In the oven




cooked and cooled




and finished


----------



## Fourstar (22/4/10)

schooey said:


> Cooked a Pav for dessert tonight...



*hands on hips...

has somebody been watching masterchef?! :icon_cheers:


----------



## schooey (23/4/10)

*hangs head in shame*

Yeah maybe... but I only cooked it in protest of Donna Hay the theiving bloody fraud! I have a recipe book by Margaret Fulton from the 60's with the *EXACT* bloody recipe in it!


----------



## Fents (23/4/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Its mushroom season so time to head around to the partners parents property and go mushrooming.
> 
> Normally find hundreds of the standard field mushrooms, some the size of dinner plates. Amongst the gum tree plantation there are several other varieties but since i cant identify them i don't eat them!
> 
> ...



pick the unrecognisable ones and if they turn blue at the stem after picking, paper bag them and send me and express post envelope full pls.


----------



## brettprevans (23/4/10)

Fents said:


> pick the unrecognisable ones and if they turn blue at the stem after picking, paper bag them and send me and express post envelope full pls.


bwahhahahaha. nice one fents.

i wants pics and recipes Dr S. I loooove mushies.


----------



## drsmurto (23/4/10)

Fents said:


> pick the unrecognisable ones and if they turn blue at the stem after picking, paper bag them and send me and express post envelope full pls.



:lol:


----------



## bconnery (23/4/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Its mushroom season so time to head around to the partners parents property and go mushrooming.
> 
> Normally find hundreds of the standard field mushrooms, some the size of dinner plates. Amongst the gum tree plantation there are several other varieties but since i cant identify them i don't eat them!
> 
> ...



Not sure if it will work for field mushrooms but if you have some biggish ones get some fresh feta and add some baby tomatoes, basil and/or other herbs, or whatever else you feel like or have around, ham, sweetcorn etc. Chop up the filling, hollow out the mushroom a little and put it in, then wrap the whole thing in foil with some butter and white wine and whack it on the bbq. The key thing is the fresh feta, herbs, butter and white wine, everything else is to be played with. 

Sort of steamed stuffed mushrooms basically. 


Disclaimer: This won't work with the blue stemmed ones. They'll still taste horrible


----------



## Fourstar (23/4/10)

schooey said:


> *hangs head in shame*
> Yeah maybe... but I only cooked it in protest of Donna Hay the theiving bloody fraud! I have a recipe book by Margaret Fulton from the 60's with the *EXACT* bloody recipe in it!




Yeah, we can blame her for Chris's demise lastyear. "Sorry but you cannot photograph brown food!" Pffft.. so you omit really great food beacause its hard to make it look good in print!??! idiot. 

Im sure we all really need to know how to make another five spice poached chicken breast with steamed jasmine rice sitting on a bed of soy sauce soaked Bok Choi.  

One book i really want to get my hands on is... :icon_drool2:


----------



## brettprevans (23/4/10)

I thought womens weekly cookbooks from 60s-80s was completely based on brown food! 
stupid donna hay.


----------



## cwbrown07 (23/4/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Fellow gourmands (or should that be gourmandisers?) :lol:
> 
> I have an excess of basil.
> 
> ...




If not already suggested, Basil Butter is a pretty good and easy way of using up excess basil.

Essentially you take a bunch of basil and a couple of garlic cloves and mince them in the food processer. Then add a wack of softened butter and mix thoroughly (measurements are up to you - depends upon what ratio of flavours you like).

Place (now fairly green and garlicy) butter on sheet of foil and scrape into a 'sausage'. 

Roll up foil and freeze. Whenever you wish to use some, simply slice off and place remainer back in freezer. Lasts for ages

Good for use as substitute for herb butter (spread on rolls and place in grill/ oven for toasting :icon_drool2: , float a slice in winter soups :icon_drool2: , use for frying up a fish fillet :icon_drool2: or any other culinary delight you may desire)

- I think the idea came from Stephanie Alexander's "Cooks Companion)


----------



## Steve (23/4/10)

schooey said:


> Cooked a Pav for dessert tonight...
> 
> In the oven
> 
> ...




THAT LOOKS SO GAY SCHOOEY!  :lol:


----------



## kirem (24/4/10)

Almost ready for the charcoal grill at the shed this evening;

View attachment 37556


----------



## Airgead (26/4/10)

Been a while since I pulled my finger out and downloaded the photos from the camera. Here's a few weeks worth - 

Pan fried Bream dusted with cayene, garlic and parsley.








My new toy - 




And the results - 







With home made bread.

Cheers 
Dave


----------



## Fourstar (26/4/10)

Yesterday i whipped out a tasty Indonesian dinner. Ikan Balado w/ Kai-lan and coconut jasmine rice.

A whole barra, deep fried with a thick and rich sambal, almost chutney like. 

A whole head of garlic, 6-7 shallots, 3 peeled and seeded tomatos, 1 heaped tablespoon of chilli paste (i used chilli garlic, can never have too much garlic), a touch of palm sugar and 1/2 a lime. 

Basically you blitz everything together to make a paste w/ a little water and fry off/sweat until well cooked through, 10 mins~ season to taste with the lime juice and salt.

Awweeesome :icon_drool2:


----------



## schooey (27/4/10)

Bit of a dessert kick lately...




Apple filled crepe with chantilly cream and homemade ice cream... Presentation is a bit meh because my syrup ran a little while I was serving everyone else's up. Didn't last long on the plate and every kid went to bed with a smile so big, if they had lipstick on, they would have painted their ears..


----------



## Fourstar (28/4/10)

schooey said:


> Apple filled crepe with chantilly cream and homemade ice cream...



Still looks great! on the weekend i finally bit the bullet and purachsed a packet of this delicious looking japanese 'hotcake' mix from the local asian grocer. After not having crepes/pancakes/flapjacks/piklets for a while, it was very enjoyable. now to find a recipe to mka ehtme from scratch. the batter was so thick, almost cake batter like.


----------



## Airgead (1/5/10)

Fired up the smoker again last weekend. Rainbow trout...




3 hours later.






Ohhh yeah.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Airgead (1/5/10)

One more. I can't claim credit for this. The missus baked a pear tart glazed with home made quince jam. It was so good I had to share it with everyone.




Cheers
Dave


----------



## Steve (2/5/10)

Airgead said:


> Fired up the smoker again last weekend. Rainbow trout...
> 
> View attachment 37728
> 
> ...




Smoked trout are delicious. Very jealous.


----------



## bcp (2/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> <br />Yesterday i whipped out a tasty Indonesian dinner. Ikan Balado w/ Kai-lan and coconut jasmine rice.<br /><br />A whole barra, deep fried with a thick and rich sambal, almost chutney like. <br /><br />A whole head of garlic, 6-7 shallots, 3 peeled and seeded tomatos, 1 heaped tablespoon of chilli paste (i used chilli garlic, can never have too much garlic), a touch of palm sugar and 1/2 a lime. <br /><br />Basically you blitz everything together to make a paste w/ a little water and fry off/sweat until well cooked through, 10 mins~ season to taste with the lime juice and salt.<br /><br />Awweeesome <img src="http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/style_emoticons/default/icon_drool2.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid=":icon_drool2:" border="0" alt="icon_drool2.gif" /><br />


<br /><br /><br />

Damn that looks good.


----------



## bcp (2/5/10)

[Picked up a virus - i believe from a rogue post here - so my java isn't working (it also uninstalled my antivirus software, amongst other things) - so that explains why I'm getting code. Getting the whole laptop reghosted tomorrow]


----------



## Airgead (2/5/10)

Tonight's effort - Chilli, lime and basil & squid stir fry - 




2 calamari tubes. A big spoon of chilli Sambal. Juice of a couple of limes. A big squirt of fish sauce and some Chinese cooking wine. Yum.


And the missus has been tarting up lately. Pear tart last night and tonight - Jerusalem Artichoke, Spinach and Parsley tart/quiches...

One big one




And little ones for lunch tomorrow




Cheers
Dave


----------



## brettprevans (4/5/10)

pinapple pork curry with tofu that I mentioned in the off topic thread. actually pretty good. the tofu wasnt crunchy/puffy like i was hoping but it was still bloody good.


----------



## Katherine (4/5/10)

Ok..... never cooked kippers before....

Photo I will I will post it tomorrow.... how many times have I said that....

Tonight's Dinner for Scottish born man friend

Kippers in White parsley sauce on a bed of creamy mash potato with oven baked bussel sprouts!


----------



## Airgead (4/5/10)

Katie said:


> Ok..... never cooked kippers before....
> 
> Photo I will I will post it tomorrow.... how many times have I said that....
> 
> ...



Smoke me a kipper. I'll be back for breakfast.

I love kippers. Grilled for breakfast. Haven't had any for years. Might try to pick some up...

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Katherine (4/5/10)

Airgead said:


> Smoke me a kipper. I'll be back for breakfast.
> 
> I love kippers. Grilled for breakfast. Haven't had any for years. Might try to pick some up...
> 
> ...



I told him I got some Kippers and he said great will have them on toast Saturday Morning which sounds devine! 

I think I will do them on the bbq! keep the smell out of the house. Do I leave the heads on?


----------



## Fourstar (4/5/10)

where are you getting smoked herrings from? Just the canned kippers?


----------



## Katherine (4/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> where are you getting smoked herrings from? Just the canned kippers?



No can its a whole Scottish kipper. I got it frozen! I know but I have limited time as working mother! There not yellow which is good thing isnt it?


----------



## Fourstar (4/5/10)

Katie said:


> No can its a whole Scottish kipper. I got it frozen! I know but I have limited time as working mother! There not yellow which is good thing isnt it?



Ah i know the ones! i saw them at woolies actually. Thanks for jogging my memory Katie! Ive had the kipper fillets from a kan before on toast! tasty tasty stuff!


----------



## Katherine (4/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Ah i know the ones! i saw them at woolies actually. Thanks for jogging my memory Katie! Ive had the kipper fillets from a kan before on toast! tasty tasty stuff!



yep there the ones.... I was going to poach them in milk but I think I will bbq them! Making a nice white sauce... Ive never oven baked brussel sprouts before. but yum with garlic, chilli and pine nuts! washed down with a crisp white wine!


----------



## Katherine (5/5/10)

Turned out well, I enjoyed it very very tasty. I think I over done the brussel sprouts but would do that again also but with bigger sprouts!

Kippers on mash with white sauce and oven baked brussel sprouts.


----------



## drsmurto (5/5/10)

Finally found some nice edible field mushies in the goat paddock. No, they dont eat fungi. For the last week and a bit all i have found are the yellow stainers.

Made up a simple mushrooms on pappardelle dish which is more like a vegie strog. Yummo, leftovers for lunch.

No pictures as they aren't up to the standard for this thread. Either that or I keep remembering to takes pics after i have eaten.... :lol: 

Great thing is that they are now popping up in more numbers so i can pick more every few days for the next week at least :super: 

Sorry, couldn't find any blue ones.


----------



## Maple (5/5/10)

Wasn't sure if this fits in the what's in the glass or what's on the table. neither i suspect. Thought I'd kill off a few birds today, smoke some meat for dinner and hey, why not throw some malt in there too.... mmmm pork and mesquite pils... also figured I'd make the most of the day, so brewing up a few litres of American Lager.


----------



## Katherine (5/5/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Finally found some nice edible field mushies in the goat paddock. No, they dont eat fungi. For the last week and a bit all i have found are the yellow stainers.
> 
> Made up a simple mushrooms on pappardelle dish which is more like a vegie strog. Yummo, leftovers for lunch.
> 
> ...



photos are a must!


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/10)

Maple said:


> Wasn't sure if this fits in the what's in the glass or what's on the table. neither i suspect. Thought I'd kill off a few birds today, smoke some meat for dinner and hey, why not throw some malt in there too.... mmmm pork and mesquite pils... also figured I'd make the most of the day, so brewing up a few litres of American Lager.




Your Rauch beers will really smell/taste like bacon now wont they! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Maple (5/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Your Rauch beers will really smell/taste like bacon now wont they! :icon_drool2:


Bacon in a glass is the end goal afterall


----------



## drsmurto (5/5/10)

Katie said:


> photos are a must!



Just for you Katie - dodgy phone snap of leftovers for lunch.


----------



## Katherine (5/5/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Just for you Katie - dodgy phone snap of leftovers for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 37816



Thank you kind DrS!

mmmmmm a bit of truffle oil and some parmesean cheese Perfect!


----------



## drsmurto (5/5/10)

Mmmmm, truffle oil. 

Had some parmesan on last night's dish as well as a dash of the oil from the semi-dried tomatoes...... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fents (5/5/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Sorry, couldn't find any blue ones.



hahaha the pre empted reply post. your a fast learner DrS.


----------



## Maple (5/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Your Rauch beers will really smell/taste like bacon now wont they! :icon_drool2:


So funny you should say that... the malt has been sitting for a while now, and smelling it, it reminds me of fried bread in bacon grease. That is exactly the smell. Beaver St Bacon Malt Co...yummo! I'm thinking a bacon pils first up


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/10)

Maple said:


> I'm thinking a bacon pils first up



Do my RauchHelles before i do and you will be shot! :beerbang:


----------



## Fents (6/5/10)

some ribs i whipped up on a drunken munchie rampage.


----------



## Fents (6/5/10)

pretty sure i've posted this pic before but i cant find it :


----------



## Katherine (6/5/10)

Fents said:


> some ribs i whipped up on a drunken munchie rampage.



:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## brettprevans (6/5/10)

WTF is in the bucket fents?


----------



## Fents (7/5/10)

after we have mixed in all the spices and herbs into the mince all the meat goes in there to feed it into the stuffer. yea yea i know it looks bad. only bucket troy had and we made sure it was clean and sanitised within an inch of its life.


----------



## Katherine (7/5/10)

How do you do your ribs Fents?


----------



## Fents (7/5/10)

with help and a bit of luck. was pretty smashed at the time katie so theres no way im going to remember sorry. it may have been brown suguar, maple syrup, some sort of chinese sauce we had on hand (soy sauce or something similar) and a couple of other things my hazy memory is hiding.

marinate them for a bit. whack em in the hot oven, cook the leftover marinate down to a thickish baste and just keep basteing them every 15mins - 20mins.


----------



## Katherine (7/5/10)

Fents said:


> with help and a bit of luck. was pretty smashed at the time katie so theres no way im going to remember sorry. it may have been brown suguar, maple syrup, some sort of chinese sauce we had on hand (soy sauce or something similar) and a couple of other things my hazy memory is hiding.
> 
> marinate them for a bit. whack em in the hot oven, cook the leftover marinate down to a thickish baste and just keep basteing them every 15mins - 20mins.




Its kind of what I do, marinate them then slow cook them in foil in oven.... then finish them off on the bbq! I could go them now!


----------



## kirem (8/5/10)

minced the pork and beef, made the tomato sauce, grew the herbs, made the pasta, purchased the cheeses - ricotta, parmesan and mozzarella

View attachment 37885


----------



## Airgead (9/5/10)

Kangaroo and mushroom in a pesto sauce tossed through potato gnocci

The Sauce




Adding the gnocci



Plated up (darn white reflective plates)



Cheers
Dave


----------



## Duff (9/5/10)

Dave, you should go on Masterchef mate. You make some great looking meals.


----------



## Airgead (10/5/10)

Duff said:


> Dave, you should go on Masterchef mate. You make some great looking meals.



Nahh.. I don't do that kind of froofy plating up. I do food that tastes good and fills you up. Not 3 prawns artistically arranged on a huge plate and drizzled with stuff.

Peasant food is my thing. Rustic and simple.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## drsmurto (10/5/10)

kirem said:


> minced the pork and beef, made the tomato sauce, grew the herbs, made the pasta, purchased the cheeses - ricotta, parmesan and mozzarella
> 
> View attachment 37885



With a liberal addition of red to both the sauce and the chef i hope :beer: 

I scored a pasta maker for my birthday 2 months ago and haven't used it yet!

I'd love a mincer with a sausage attachment but on current form that's not going to happen

EDIT - spelling


----------



## Fourstar (10/5/10)

Made some Roti on Sunday along with a Singaporean Chicken Curry and Sambal Beans.

Enjoy! :beerbang:


----------



## Katherine (11/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Made some Roti on Sunday along with a Singaporean Chicken Curry and Sambal Beans.
> 
> Enjoy! :beerbang:




The curry looks fantastic.


----------



## Fourstar (11/5/10)

Katie said:


> The curry looks fantastic.



I sectioned up a whole free range chook and used all the brown meat for the curry. 8th'd a potato and sliced up an onion. Fried it all off in peanut oil until well caramelised, deglased with water and topped up with two tins of. h34r: 






Really good stuff Katie. Yes, i know its cheating but i did spend two days making roti! :beerbang: so you have to cut me some slack! 

Although i could have made kari ayam with antoher 1/2 hours work but to be honest... it was all about the roti! 

http://www.sbs.com.au/food/recipe/106/Kari_ayam


----------



## Katherine (11/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> I sectioned up a whole free range chook and used all the brown meat for the curry. 8th'd a potato and sliced up an onion. Fried it all off in peanut oil until well caramelised, deglased with water and topped up with two tins of. h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im a full time working mother.... I cheat all the time... with cooking LOL! I dont mind those tins! I might do one soon!


----------



## Fourstar (11/5/10)

Katie said:


> Im a full time working mother.... I cheat all the time... with cooking LOL! I dont mind those tins! I might do one soon!




Yeah that ones good, there is a milder one for the kiddies too! Even that one was rather warming at a heat rating of 2/5. after all, it is Singaporean! :beerbang: 

Get the Yeo's brand.. its the best!


----------



## Airgead (15/5/10)

Ok.. what did we do this week...

Seafood stir fry (squid and prawns)




Done with a commercial paste. Brand I use all the time called Ding (they do a fantastic laksa paste). Hard to find and not cheap but they are fantastic and all organic which is cool if you are a hippy like me. This one was their Assam Pedas which is normally done as a stew but I chucked it in as a stir fry paste. And very nice it was too.

Also on the menu - veal scallopini with a creamy tomato and mushroom sauce. Served with wholemeal spelt spaghetti, fresh peas, basil, parsley and slices of fresh bocconchini on top.




Cheers
Dave


----------



## brettprevans (16/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> I sectioned up a whole free range chook and used all the brown meat for the curry. 8th'd a potato and sliced up an onion. Fried it all off in peanut oil until well caramelised, deglased with water and topped up with two tins of. h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm double cheating tonight. I'm stealing ur idea Fourstar and I'm using store bought sauce. Making up same thing but with a few additions (50/50 chicken lamb, red capsicum, fried tofu (trying to make it again)).

Will take pics once made.


----------



## Katherine (18/5/10)

Inspired by the beer can chicken might give this a go very soon! 

BBQ spare ribs with Coca-Cola

What you need:

* 2kg pork spare ribs
* 1.5L Coca-Cola
* 2 star anise
* 1 cinnamon stick
* Marinade
* 1 glass sherry
* 2tbsp honey
* 2tsp light soy sauce
* 1tsp grated ginger
* a few drops of sesame oil
* 1 cup tomato sauce
* juice of lemon
* chilli sauce or fresh or dried chillies


1. Preheat the oven to 180. Place the pork ribs, with the Coca-Cola, star anise and cinnamon in a large, deep, flameproof roasting dish over medium heat. Bring to the boil. Transfer dish to the oven for two hours or until pork is tender when tested with a knife. Remove pork to plate and cool slightly. Discard liquid.

2. To make the marinade, whisk ingredients together in a bowl. Place the pork spare ribs in a large ceramic dish, and pour the marinade over. Cover pork with plastic wrap, and set aside in the refrigerator for 2-3 hours.

3. Preheat a covered barbecue to medium heat. Cook the pork spare ribs with the cover down for 10-15 minutes, basting during cooking with the marinade it was resting in. To serve, slice the pork spare ribs and serve with coleslaw, sliced tomatoes, baked potatoes and a refreshing glass of ice cold Coke!


----------



## brettprevans (18/5/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I'm double cheating tonight. I'm stealing ur idea Fourstar and I'm using store bought sauce. Making up same thing but with a few additions (50/50 chicken lamb, red capsicum, fried tofu (trying to make it again)).
> 
> Will take pics once made.



hmm crappy phone camera really doesnt do photos justice. The mild Yeo singapore sauce doesnt is realy quite brown as opposed to red.
still tasted good. just finished leftovers for lunch. real pepper hit to it.




no time to make up roti though (was studying that horrible orange book you can see in the background), so it was store bought.


----------



## Fourstar (18/5/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> hmm crappy phone camera really doesnt do photos justice. The mild Yeo singapore sauce doesnt is realy quite brown as opposed to red.
> still tasted good. just finished leftovers for lunch. real pepper hit to it.



Simmer it low and slow. that will keep the oil and coconut 'split' so you have the orange oils and stop it from darkening(or going grey) due to elmusification of the oils.


----------



## brettprevans (18/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Simmer it low and slow. that will keep the oil and coconut 'split' so you have the orange oils and stop it from darkening(or going grey) due to elmusification of the oils.


nah there was bugger all orange in the tin before i cooked with it. it looked prety much like that colour when i opened it. but it tasted good. the tofu came out better this time, but not as good as puffed tofu. i might give up and just buy puffed. 

like all curries it tasted better today/.


----------



## browndog (18/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Made some Roti on Sunday along with a Singaporean Chicken Curry and Sambal Beans.
> 
> Enjoy! :beerbang:



Hey 4* your rotis look mouthwatering, do you do them with ghee or water ? What is the recipe mate?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Fourstar (18/5/10)

browndog said:


> Hey 4* your rotis look mouthwatering, do you do them with ghee or water ? What is the recipe mate?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Get yourself some decent bakers/bread flour and away you go! all details are below. :beerbang: 

http://rasamalaysia.com/images/Roti%20Paratha.pdf

enjoy tasting ghee for the next day or so if you are making them! it sticks with you!


----------



## Airgead (23/5/10)

Duck last night.

With caramelised fennel and a sauce made from pan dripping, a nice home made mahogany honey mead, fennel seeds and redcurrent jelly.


Breasts salt and peppered... ready for the pan





The fennel caramelising away




Duck cooking




And done






With home made bread




And apple/berry crumble...




Cheers
Dave


----------



## Steve (24/5/10)

Airgead said:


> Duck last night.
> 
> With caramelised fennel and a sauce made from pan dripping, a nice home made mahogany honey mead, fennel seeds and redcurrent jelly.
> 
> ...




Far out Airgead! That looks like a nice dinner!


----------



## craig maher (29/5/10)

Last nights dinner..........

Veal cutlets with mushroom sauce :icon_drool2:, baked baby potatoes with rosemary salt and buttered beans.

All washed down with a couple of glasses of kolsch for me a sparkling shiraz for the wife.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Fourstar (29/5/10)

Pizza Night @ Casa Fourstar! :icon_chickcheers: 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=637186


----------



## schooey (29/5/10)

Had a North Indian curry of Goat here tonight...

Served up with a Murray's Icon 2IPA fresh from the growler.. :icon_drool2: 






With fresh made naan and coconut rice...


----------



## schooey (29/5/10)

Simple Panna Cotta with strawberry syrup for dessert


----------



## Katherine (31/5/10)

schooey said:


> Simple Panna Cotta with strawberry syrup for dessert
> 
> View attachment 38362



You are the desert king... lovely stuff! Can you do a creme brulee?


----------



## drsmurto (31/5/10)

schooey said:


> Had a North Indian curry of Goat here tonight...
> 
> Served up with a Murray's Icon 2IPA fresh from the growler.. :icon_drool2:
> View attachment 38357
> ...



Didnt bring my lunch to work today so thanks to you i am off to find a curry :icon_cheers: 

Looks gorgeous and i love goat curries.


----------



## drsmurto (3/6/10)

Can you freeze tofu?

Currently making a red lentil and tofu korma and have excess tofu. Bought way more than i needed.


----------



## Fents (4/6/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Can you freeze tofu?
> 
> Currently making a red lentil and tofu korma and have excess tofu. Bought way more than i needed.




freezes well in the bin i hear. :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (4/6/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Can you freeze tofu?
> 
> Currently making a red lentil and tofu korma and have excess tofu. Bought way more than i needed.


not sure but i froze half a block a couple weeks ago when i made malay curry. figured it cant hurt too much. its just protein curd


----------



## Katherine (4/6/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Can you freeze tofu?
> 
> Currently making a red lentil and tofu korma and have excess tofu. Bought way more than i needed.



You can it will change colour (yellow) but does not effect the taste. 

I tend to leave mine in the fridge in water, you just change the water daily or every 2nd day. Make a mapo tofu (chilli bean, pork and tofu)... 

I always have frozen tofu pok (fried tofu) in the freezer does not effect it at all. Lovely in a mussaman!


----------



## Airgead (6/6/10)

Winter time so stews are the in thing at the moment... 

Goulash (the secret is caraway seeds...). Made with some fantastic organic veal. It s not traditional but I chucked a load of silverbeet in there as greens. Yum.







With freshly baked bread










And the missus made individual citrus self saucing puddings.







Cheers
Dave


----------



## Steve (6/6/10)

Nice looking stew. How long did you cook that for? Could've cleaned the plate edge before taking the pic though :icon_chickcheers: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Airgead (6/6/10)

Steve said:


> Nice looking stew. How long did you cook that for? Could've cleaned the plate edge before taking the pic though :icon_chickcheers:
> Cheers
> Steve



It had about 3 hours.

I *could* have cleaned the plate edge but I had a family shouting "hurry up and give me my dinner" so I suspect I would have been lynched if I had mucked around any longer. :icon_cheers: 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## MCT (6/6/10)

Pork ribs smoked low and slow for 4 hours. Good to chew on while the watching the Swans do Essendon!


----------



## Airgead (6/6/10)

Another stew tonight.

Rabbit stewed in cider.

Wild caught rabbit (or for the benefit of my 7 year old daughter - adorable floppy eared, twitchy nosed bunny... oh how could you that's horrible) - cut into 8, dredged in seasoned flour and browned




Remove from pot and cook up 3 rashers of streaky bacon and some onions. When browned add back the bunny




Add a litre of home brewed cider and a few tablespoons of Dijon mustard




Add some spuds




3 hours later and some peas and fresh parsley to finish. A meal fit for a French peasant. With some home baked wholemeal bread.






Cheers
Dave

P.S. Washed down with some of Manticle's excellent smoked porter. Fantastic.


----------



## chappo1970 (6/6/10)

Wild rabbit stew :icon_drool2: . Nearly had me in tears (honestly). I haven't had a wild rabbit stew since my Grandpa passed away 22 years ago and seeing your stew I could smell it and taste in my mind.

Well done Airgead looks sensational (and thanks for the very fond memory :icon_cheers: ).

BTW was the bread home made? looks like rye?


----------



## bconnery (6/6/10)

Wagyu roast with veges and whole garlic bulb on the side. Red wine gravy...(I added more gravy after the photo, just to finish it off of course...)


----------



## Airgead (6/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Wild rabbit stew :icon_drool2: . Nearly had me in tears (honestly). I haven't had a wild rabbit stew since my Grandpa passed away 22 years ago and seeing your stew I could smell it and taste in my mind.
> 
> Well done Airgead looks sensational (and thanks for the very fond memory :icon_cheers: ).
> 
> BTW was the bread home made? looks like rye?



It was home made... but not rye. Wholemeal.

Everyone should eat rabbit. The only good rabbit is a dead rabbit and the best use for a dead dead rabbits is in a stew.

Our butcher sells them. Wild harvested. Check with yours.. you never know.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## schooey (6/6/10)

We had cow here tonight, too... Eye Fillet on a bed of Sweet Potato mash with sweated corn and carrot, roasted onion and a red wine jus


----------



## schooey (6/6/10)

...and a slice of this sucker for dessert


----------



## brettprevans (7/6/10)

nice pie schooey. love a really hardcore lemon merangue pie.

Pizza was up on the table at my place on the weekend. check out the pizza thread

edit:
love rabbit. i remember years ago when my old man was still in the chef game, he made up about 150 rabbit and turkey witha white sauce pies for xmas at the resturant (the Red Castle in Perth when it still had 5 golden plates). They sold about 50 of them and the rest we got at home. Rabbit and turkey pies for months. they were awsome.


----------



## Katherine (8/6/10)

Schooey your meals always looks so so nice! You are the dessert king! 

Now I wish I took a photo of my aromatic lamb shank stew! served with mace mash potato.

left overs with fresh bread tonight!


----------



## manticle (8/6/10)

Some damn fine cooks in this thread.

Rabbit stew looks delicious Dave - might have to get myself some bunnies soon.


----------



## drsmurto (8/6/10)

We have bunny stews every year on the boys annual camping trip.

Rabbit is wild...... was wild.

Slow cooked in the camp stove with people adding various sloshes of beer/wine/port over the several hours it cooks.

The pot doesn't get cleaned for 5 days, just topped up with more bunny (or ducks) and slow cooked. 

Along with 4 kegs of my beer we do it pretty damn rough. :icon_drool2:


----------



## pdilley (8/6/10)

Hard to tell in the photos but are any of you guys cooking with cast iron cookware?

I was thinking of picking one or two items up to try out and was wondering what the go would be on them, costs, care, where to get etc.


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Katherine (8/6/10)

Brewer Pete said:


> Hard to tell in the photos but are any of you guys cooking with cast iron cookware?
> 
> I was thinking of picking one or two items up to try out and was wondering what the go would be on them, costs, care, where to get etc.
> 
> ...



http://www.lecreuset.com.au/home.cms

Is the best but very expensive. $400 for a average dutch oven. I think I got mine on sale for around $290.00. Works really well and cleans so easily. I also have the fry pan which was around $200.00 ive never being happy with it myself its to heavy for me but once again easy to clean.


----------



## Airgead (8/6/10)

Brewer Pete said:


> Hard to tell in the photos but are any of you guys cooking with cast iron cookware?
> 
> I was thinking of picking one or two items up to try out and was wondering what the go would be on them, costs, care, where to get etc.
> 
> ...



I use a large cast iron la cruiset casserole. Bougt on special somewhere for about 1/4 of its regular price. I also have ther gratin dishes (fantastic), a terrine mould (laso fantastic) and a small frying pan (not so fantastic). They are expensive and heavy but very nice.

My regular frying pans are commercial black iron pans. Kept well seasoned they are perfectly non stick, will last forever and are a fraction of the price of regular non stick cookware. I think I paid $30 for my large pan at a commercial kitchenware place.

The only problem I have with the cast iron is that the missus finds it difficult to use as it is so heavy.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## brettprevans (8/6/10)

Katie said:


> http://www.lecreuset.com.au/home.cms
> 
> Is the best but very expensive. $400 for a average dutch oven. I think I got mine on sale for around $290.00. Works really well and cleans so easily. I also have the fry pan which was around $200.00 ive never being happy with it myself its to heavy for me but once again easy to clean.


le creuset are the shit. if i could afford the $ thats what i'd buy

Le Chasseur are also a good brand. 

Some people swear by Lodge (US brand).


----------



## Henno (8/6/10)

I'm still looking for a large cast oblong fish fry pan to do a whole mangrove jack in if anybody has any ideas.


----------



## Fourstar (8/6/10)

Brewer Pete said:


> Hard to tell in the photos but are any of you guys cooking with cast iron cookware?
> 
> I was thinking of picking one or two items up to try out and was wondering what the go would be on them, costs, care, where to get etc.
> 
> ...




for really good prices and free shipping pete, look no further! best prices ive seen compared to house etc. http://www.kitchenwaredirect.com.au/Brands/Le-Chasseur


----------



## Airgead (8/6/10)

Fourstar said:


> for really good prices and free shipping pete, look no further! best prices ive seen compared to house etc. http://www.kitchenwaredirect.com.au/Brands/Le-Chasseur



Peters of Kensigton ( http://www.petersofkensington.com.au/ ) tend to have pretty good deals occasionally was well. Worth keeping an eye on their specials.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## brettprevans (9/6/10)

Henno said:


> I'm still looking for a large cast oblong fish fry pan to do a whole mangrove jack in if anybody has any ideas.


46x23cm rectangle lechassure  $120. larger than that and your probably looking at gettign something from a commerical kitchaware supplier


----------



## bconnery (9/6/10)

Brewer Pete said:


> Hard to tell in the photos but are any of you guys cooking with cast iron cookware?
> 
> I was thinking of picking one or two items up to try out and was wondering what the go would be on them, costs, care, where to get etc.
> 
> ...



All those linked too below are quality items and will serve you well. If I was serious enough, and had more money I'd go for those...

I picked up some from KMart which are of far inferior quality but gee they work well. They aren't that same black non stick inside but the clean off super easy even after 3+ hours in the oven. 
I've got a casserole, a wider, smaller in height whatever it is, and a rectangular one. 
I tend to use the casserole mainly for curries these days, the slow cookers gets used for casserole type dishes but for no real reason I still prefer my curries in the casserole.


----------



## drsmurto (10/6/10)

bconnery said:


> All those linked too below are quality items and will serve you well. If I was serious enough, and had more money I'd go for those...
> 
> I picked up some from KMart which are of far inferior quality but gee they work well. They aren't that same black non stick inside but the clean off super easy even after 3+ hours in the oven.
> I've got a casserole, a wider, smaller in height whatever it is, and a rectangular one.
> I tend to use the casserole mainly for curries these days, the slow cookers gets used for casserole type dishes but for no real reason I still prefer my curries in the casserole.



Same same.

Picked up mine during one of the Harris Scarfe stupid sales - 70% off so paid $80 for something that weighs a metric shitload. It's not non stick inside but I've never had any issue cleaning it. Not sure of its capacity but 3 kg of meat, spuds, carrots etc etc plus 2 bottles of wine and its half full.

Made beef bourguignon on Monday night, cooked for 4 hours then left outside overnight (<3C) and re heated the next night for dinner. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Katherine (10/6/10)

bconnery said:


> All those linked too below are quality items and will serve you well. If I was serious enough, and had more money I'd go for those...
> 
> I picked up some from KMart which are of far inferior quality but gee they work well. They aren't that same black non stick inside but the clean off super easy even after 3+ hours in the oven.
> I've got a casserole, a wider, smaller in height whatever it is, and a rectangular one.
> I tend to use the casserole mainly for curries these days, the slow cookers gets used for casserole type dishes but for no real reason I still prefer my curries in the casserole.



I saw those the other day in Kmart and wondered what they were like. Might get the grill pan! Im not in the position of spending to much these day son cookware. Would rather a pair of heels!


----------



## bconnery (10/6/10)

Katie said:


> I saw those the other day in Kmart and wondered what they were like. Might get the grill pan! Im not in the position of spending to much these day son cookware. Would rather a pair of heels!



Well I don't wear heels so...

The whole set cost us less than $100, maybe even less than 80 from memory so there was some left for heels for the wife. Wearing those is one of her jobs


----------



## Katherine (11/6/10)

bconnery said:


> Well I don't wear heels so...
> 
> The whole set cost us less than $100, maybe even less than 80 from memory so there was some left for heels for the wife. Wearing those is one of her jobs



are they reddy orange coloured cookware???? There also quite heavy?


----------



## bconnery (11/6/10)

Katie said:


> are they reddy orange coloured cookware???? There also quite heavy?



That's them. I'd say definitley more red than orange. But nice and heavy. 
We've had ours for a couple of years now and they are going strong.

There's some pics of the rectangular baking dish in use in this  thread


----------



## brettprevans (11/6/10)

chicken stewy kind of thing - cheap cheerful and full of flavour





heavy dish, 240C oven for 60min
chicken thighs in chunks
semi dried tomatoes, bit of fresh tomato
50/50 white wine and stock
fresh herbs (oraganeo etc)
thinly sliced onions
garlic and lots of pepper and salt.
kipfler potatos (or any waxy potato) 
whack it all in (or brown off chicken, deglaze, then add the rest).

with dutch carrots and fresh peas.

edit: forgot the fresh bread to mop up the gravy


----------



## Airgead (13/6/10)

Bit of a culinary weekend so far...

Friday night started simple with a nice chicken and mushroom risotto with silverbeet - 




Then an octopus Tagine on Saturday (based on a traditional fish Tagine recipe. I have never seen any references to things like octopus or squid from Morocco. i am wondering whether it is a Muslim food restriction thing) -

All the ingredients assembled in the Tagine




Lid on for a few hours




The finished product




With some fresh peas to serve




The missus made home made vanilla slices for dessert (first attempt ever.. not quite there ascetically but :icon_drool2: )




Tonight was pot roast. 

Speck, tomato, onion, garlic, tomato, red wine and paprika for the sauce (sorry about the steam).




4 hours later falling apart tender. 




Served with pollenta




Sauce thickened with flour and some zucchini thrown in for greens




The missus was on dessert duty again - dirty bottom pudding (made with home made plum jam :icon_drool2: )




With clotted cream (darn white cream on white plates... does not work well with flash)




Wonder what I'll do tomorrow night...

Cheers
Dave


----------



## bum (14/6/10)

Pig stomach last night. Was actually pretty tasty.


----------



## drsmurto (15/6/10)

@ Airgead

Muslims can eat any fish.

It's only land animals that need to be halal as afar as i am aware.

As usual, your food looks so good.

Lunch today is home-made carrot and coriander soup with home-made sourdough. Perfect for this time of the year (had to shower at work this morning as hot water pipes frozen)


----------



## Airgead (15/6/10)

DrSmurto said:


> @ Airgead
> 
> Muslims can eat any fish.
> 
> It's only land animals that need to be halal as afar as i am aware.



Thanks for that. It was somethign that puzzled me. I can find heaps of Moroccan fish recipes but none at all using seafood (crab, squid, octopus, etc). Not authintic ones anyway. Given that Morocco has a coastline you would expect they would eat anything they drag up in the nets. The only reason I could think of for them avoiding things with tentacles was some dietary restriction.

Maybe they just don't like them. 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Katherine (16/6/10)

Nicest steak I have had in a long time. 

Teriyaki Steak with Wasabi butter and vegetables... YUM


----------



## Fents (16/6/10)

Katie said:


> Nicest steak I have had in a long time.
> 
> Teriyaki Steak with Wasabi butter and vegetables... YUM
> 
> ...



broccolini!!! love that stuff.


----------



## Katherine (16/6/10)

Fents said:


> broccolini!!! love that stuff.



I could go that meal again tonight!


----------



## bconnery (17/6/10)

Katie said:


> are they reddy orange coloured cookware???? There also quite heavy?



My wife's just informed me these are on special at Kmart at the moment, at least in Brisbane, so might be worth checking out. 

Ben


----------



## Katherine (17/6/10)

bconnery said:


> My wife's just informed me these are on special at Kmart at the moment, at least in Brisbane, so might be worth checking out.
> 
> Ben



Thanks Ben!


----------



## bum (17/6/10)

Turtle soup.


----------



## schooey (25/6/10)

Katie: Thanks for the kind words... 

Airgead: Love your food, mate, simple and ultra tasty... love it

Really enjoy this thread, lots of food for thought (hopeless pun I know)





Can't take credit for this one though... was invited to a bit of a celebratory dinner at Gaucho's in Adelaide this week... A 650g Wagyu Eye Fillet... grain fed, dry aged and absolutely freakin' delicious! Although it would want to be, I could have bought the ingredients to brew a double batch of 11% stout for what it cost...


----------



## manticle (25/6/10)

DrSmurto said:


> @ Airgead
> 
> Muslims can eat any fish.
> 
> ...



Are you sure? I was under the impression that at least some shellfish were no good in either halal or kosher dietary requirements

Old mate wikipedia tells me sunnis are happy with all seafood but shia/shi'ite law corresponds with kosher/kashrut (which forbids the consumption of sea creatures that don't have scales and fins).


----------



## Airgead (28/6/10)

manticle said:


> Are you sure? I was under the impression that at least some shellfish were no good in either halal or kosher dietary requirements
> 
> Old mate wikipedia tells me sunnis are happy with all seafood but shia/shi'ite law corresponds with kosher/kashrut (which forbids the consumption of sea creatures that don't have scales and fins).



That could well explain the lack of tentacled goodness in Moroccan cooking.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## drsmurto (28/6/10)

schooey said:


> Katie: Thanks for the kind words...
> 
> Airgead: Love your food, mate, simple and ultra tasty... love it
> 
> ...



Was there a few months ago and a mate ordered one - $85 from memory. 

that said, the non wagyu steak there is nearly $50.



manticle said:


> Are you sure? I was under the impression that at least some shellfish were no good in either halal or kosher dietary requirements
> 
> Old mate wikipedia tells me sunnis are happy with all seafood but shia/shi'ite law corresponds with kosher/kashrut (which forbids the consumption of sea creatures that don't have scales and fins).



Happy to be corrected, my Muslim mates are Malaysian so maybe their interpretation is different, we tend not to talk about religion.

Not really surprising since there are 1000s of variants of Christianity which vary (from what i can tell) only in what colour the paedophiles priests outfit is....


----------



## Katherine (2/7/10)

Not a great photo... but yummy.

Pork with Mushroom and Marsala sauce, roast vegetables and salad


----------



## zoidbergmerc (2/7/10)

how good is Marsala! I love it! Put it in everything that has wine in it!


----------



## schooey (4/7/10)

Had a pretty bog standard beef stew in the slow cooker tonight, and followed it up with a sticky date pudding with almond praline and a quinnell of double cream


----------



## Fourstar (5/7/10)

schooey said:


> Had a pretty bog standard beef stew in the slow cooker tonight, and followed it up with a sticky date pudding with almond praline and a quinnell of double cream



Preparing for masterchef schooey? :beerbang:


----------



## schooey (5/7/10)

Hahahaha.. I doubt it! I don't think I cry enough...


----------



## Bandito (5/7/10)

mash, carrots and brocolli with veal snitchell. Nothing like a good mash!


----------



## Katherine (6/7/10)

French Toast, Bacon And Maple Syrup


----------



## 501 (6/7/10)

Katie said:


> French Toast, Bacon And Maple Syrup



agh one of my favourites ! 
beautifully presented as well. 

Is that the recipe going round with orange zest, 
vanilla essence etc in the mix ? 

Cheers :beerbang:


----------



## Airgead (6/7/10)

Katie said:


> French Toast, Bacon And Maple Syrup



Oh yum.

Have you ever tried than combination with the addition of a fresh mango during summer? Bacon syrup and mango is awesome.

I've been too busy to cook over the last few weeks. I'm getting withdrawal symptoms now. I'll have to pull my finger out and cook something spacial over the weeked. Maybe some ousso bucco..


----------



## Katherine (6/7/10)

501 said:


> agh one of my favourites !
> beautifully presented as well.
> 
> Is that the recipe going round with orange zest,
> ...



No that is just a basic egg and milk mix I do put pepper and salt in it as I like the salty sweet taste. But orange zest and vanilla sounds good.




Airgead said:


> Oh yum.
> 
> Have you ever tried than combination with the addition of a fresh mango during summer? Bacon syrup and mango is awesome.
> 
> I've been too busy to cook over the last few weeks. I'm getting withdrawal symptoms now. I'll have to pull my finger out and cook something spacial over the weeked. Maybe some ousso bucco..



Yum sounds like it would work. I love mixing fruit or berries with meat 

Ive being talking about ousso bucco for awhile now! Should really do it myself. I might do a white one though!


----------



## 501 (6/7/10)

Disclaimer this recipe does not lower cholesterol, 
but is damn tasty makes a sort of French custard out of the bread. 

courtesy Fast Ed Canadian style French toast:

for the custard
6 eggs xtra large free range
~400ml or more cream 
200gm sugar -no bs 
1 teaspoon vanilla essence (I like at least 2)
zest of 2 oranges

Crispy bacon rashers and drowned in maple syrup. 

Originally served with whipped cream as well; too much for me, 
sometimes do this for others.


----------



## Fourstar (6/7/10)

ive been dreaming about one of these for a while now. :icon_drool2: 

Gods milkshake! :beerbang: 

http://www.acozykitchen.com/stands-toasted...llow-milkshake/


----------



## Muggus (6/7/10)

I've been avoiding posting on this thread because I get damn hungry every time I look at it! But i've been busy the last week, concocting the odd thing in the kitchen.



Rich Chocolate Orange Cake
Got some crushed cashews and Scotch soaked raisins in there for good measure



Homemade Thai Mussaman Beef Pie
Made this a couple of times before. Really happy with the consistency of the pastry this time. Like to mix it up after making a huge batch of Mussaman.


----------



## drsmurto (6/7/10)

That pie looks the ducks nuts!

Do you have a pastry recipe Muggus?


----------



## Muggus (7/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> That pie looks the ducks nuts!
> 
> Do you have a pastry recipe Muggus?


Cheers!

Alot of pie recipes called for both shortcrust AND puff pastry (puff for the top of the pie).
I seriously couldn't be assed making 2 batches of pastry for it, so I stuck with this basic shortcrust recipe:
------------------------
Ingredients 
1 2/3 cups (250g) plain flour 
125g unsalted butter, chilled, finely chopped 
1 egg, chilled

Method
Process flour, butter and a pinch of salt in a food processor until mixture resembles breadcrumbs. 

Whisk egg and 1 tbs chilled water in a bowl until combined, then with food processor motor running, add to flour mixture. Process until mixture begins to form large clumps, stopping machine before mixture forms a ball. 

Turn pastry out on to a work surface and knead gently to bring together. Form into a disc for a round tart or into a log shape for a rectangular tart. Wrap in plastic wrap and refrigerate overnight or for at least 2 hours.
------------------------

I added a bit more water than 1 tablespoon, morelike 3. Depends on how thick the mix is really.
Baked it at 180 degrees for about an hour, until golden brown. Brushed a bit of egg wash on the top for shine.
Was nice and crumbly but kept its shape really well.


----------



## Katherine (7/7/10)

Muggus said:


> I've been avoiding posting on this thread because I get damn hungry every time I look at it! But i've been busy the last week, concocting the odd thing in the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 39217
> 
> ...



Welcome to the thread where have you being??? the cake and the pie looks delicous would of loved to see the pie cut open though! Keep them coming.


----------



## drsmurto (7/7/10)

Muggus said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Alot of pie recipes called for both shortcrust AND puff pastry (puff for the top of the pie).
> I seriously couldn't be assed making 2 batches of pastry for it, so I stuck with this basic shortcrust recipe:
> ...



Thanks for the recipe.

I have some nice sized ramekins so think i will use them to make individual pies - i assume you need a mould to hold its shape or do you blind bake it first?


----------



## Muggus (7/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> I have some nice sized ramekins so think i will use them to make individual pies - i assume you need a mould to hold its shape or do you blind bake it first?


Definately need a mould.
I baked this one in a casserole dish lined with grease-proof paper. Something like a ramekin would be perfect.


----------



## schooey (7/7/10)

Coconut fish curry


----------



## schooey (7/7/10)

Dessert consisted of a Murray's Heart of Darkness and a couple of Chocolate Macaroons. I can't wait for Masterchef to be over.... I'm starting to get sick of "Ohhhhhh, Dad! Can you make those? Please! Please! Please! Please!...."


----------



## Steve (8/7/10)

schooey said:


> View attachment 39259
> 
> 
> Coconut fish curry




Now you're just showing off. Looks beautiful fella


----------



## drew9242 (8/7/10)

schooey said:


> View attachment 39262
> 
> 
> View attachment 39263
> ...



Hey Schooey that look great. Just wondering if you got the recipe handy. I always see these things on masterchef and how hard they reckon they are to make. Any way i have never tried them before and would like to. And yours are looking pretty good.


----------



## Fourstar (8/7/10)

schooey said:


> Dessert consisted of a Murray's Heart of Darkness and a couple of Chocolate *Macaroons*.



Drop the extra O, they aint covered in coconut! :icon_cheers:

Look beautiful by the way! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Katherine (8/7/10)

schooey said:


> View attachment 39259
> 
> 
> Coconut fish curry



Im so jelous everything you cook is beautifully presented. 

Is that rice coconut rice?

I've never attempted macarons but tempted now and yours look way better then any of the ones on masterchef! Far out!


----------



## Fourstar (8/7/10)

Tonight is laksa night. If i work fast enough, i'll try and take some pretty pictures! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## schooey (8/7/10)

Thank you all for the kind compliments..  It feels a little ironic posting photos of food on a beer forum. Especially when the food is being cooked in a kitchen that is currently being renovated which means I have a garage full of cornice, plasterboard and cabinets that is keeping from brewing the beer that bought me here in the first place! I know, I should just HTFU, but life gets in the way and the cooking is the wind down time....

This is the _*Macaron*_ recipe I used;

*Biscuit Ingredients*


90 grams of egg whites, at room temperature*
125 grams of ground almonds or almond flour
125 grams of icing sugar
25 grams unsweetened cocoa powder
125 grams of caster sugar
* It's best if you age your egg whites a couple of days before making the macaron. Make sure the white is super clean or it won't beat properly, just like pav.

*Butter Cream Ingredients*


325 grams bittersweet chocolate (I used the Whittakers Dark Ghana)
300 grams of double cream
75 grams of unsalted butter
*Method

**1.* Heat your oven to 220C, place the shelf just below centre.

*2.* Blitz the icing sugar, almonds and cocoa until really fine, and I mean really superfine or the biscuits will be really grainy in texture.

*3.* Put your egg white in a super clean bowl and begin to beat until it's light and fluffy and gradually start adding the sugar a spoon full at a time. Beat in between additions well. once the sugar is all in continue to beat until you get stiff peaks. It should hold a peak up like a birds beak.

*4.* Fold the almond/sugar mix into the egg white being careful not to overmix it. It should come out glossy and lava like so when you drop it from a pastry knife it forms a ribbon. not a glob.

*5.* Pipe walnut size dollops onto a flat baking tray lined with two layers of baking paper. When you have them on there, pick the tray up and smack it on the bench, but not too hard. Just to flatten them slightly. You have to leave them on a bench in the open now for about half an hour or until they form a bit of a skin on top. This helps them rise and form the 'foot'.

*6.* Place in the oven and immediately turn the oven down to 140C and continue to bake for 23 minutes. This is fiddly and because everyone's oven is different, you may need to play with it. In the end, when cooled fully, they should finish with a crust on the top, and slightly on the bottom and still have a chewy consistency in the centre.

*7.* Remove macarons from the oven. Lift the paper slightly while spraying a small amount of water onto the hot tray and let the paper fall back. The steam produced by the water will allow the macarons to come off easily once they have cooled

*8.* To make the butter, bring the cream to the boil and pour over the broken up chocolate in a bowl. Mix until chocolate is dissolved and then add diced butter. Stir until the butter is fully dissolved. The first time I did this I didn't work quick enough and ended up having to heat the bowl over a simmering saucepan to get all the butter to dissolve. Once it's smooth and sliky, let it cool out and thicken. Once cooled to a margarine like consistency, spoon about a teaspoon full on half a biscuit and then place the other half on top and twist and push until you manipulate the chocolate butter evenly.

*9.* Place in an airtight container and regrigerate for a few hours or overnight.

Really, I didn't find them that hard to make if you follow the recipe closely. I gather it's not something you can go 'Ah that's close enough' with, especially with the amount of egg white.

Bon Apetit!


Oh and Muggus, that pie looks awesome, mate! I'm going to have to give that a crack next time I have left over Massaman...


----------



## Katherine (8/7/10)

schooey said:


> Thank you all for the kind compliments..  It feels a little ironic posting photos of food on a beer forum. Especially when the food is being cooked in a kitchen that is currently being renovated which means I have a garage full of cornice, plasterboard and cabinets that is keeping from brewing the beer that bought me here in the first place! I know, I should just HTFU, but life gets in the way and the cooking is the wind down time....
> 
> This is the _*Macaron*_ recipe I used;
> 
> ...



So when you say age the egg whites do you mean crack and seperate and leave in fridge?


----------



## schooey (8/7/10)

Katie said:


> So when you say age the egg whites do you mean crack and seperate and leave in fridge?




Yep, separate and either fridge them or just leave them on the bench covered in plastic wrap if it's cool enough. If you do fridge them, pull them out and leave them out to get up to room temp for at least an hour before you try to beat them.


----------



## Katherine (8/7/10)

schooey said:


> Yep, separate and either fridge them or just leave them on the bench covered in plastic wrap if it's cool enough. If you do fridge them, pull them out and leave them out to get up to room temp for at least an hour before you try to beat them.



Just llike a pav....


----------



## drew9242 (8/7/10)

Hey thanks for that schooey. They don't look too hard to make, and not too many ingredients involved. Will deffiently try them out.


----------



## drsmurto (11/7/10)

I lived in Rennes, France for 6 months during uni. One of the regional specialities is a galette. A savoury pancake made with buckwheat flour.

A cheap dinner was a galette filled with ham, egg and cheese followed by a crepe (my favourite was chocolate filled) washed down with some local Breton cider at one of the many creperies.

When i finally returned a few years ago i picked up a recipe book and only last week stumbled on buckwheat flour at the local health food shop.

This was yesterdays breakfast and todays lunch. A galette with ham, egg and parmesan (if i was being authentic i would have used gruyere).

Not masterchef by any stretch and may not look impressive to those who post here but it one of the meals that instantly transports you back to a place in your memory. I almost cried i was both so happy that the flavour was the way i remembered but also sad that its been 4 years since i was there last.







EDIT - spelling


----------



## manticle (11/7/10)

Hey Dr S,

Bung up a recipe. Wouldn't mind getting a bottle or two of French cider and tucking into some of those.

Eventually I'll be trying my hand at some naturally fermented ciders but until I get there I'll be happy with a Normandy cidre bouche from a relatively local bottle shop


----------



## Fourstar (12/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> I lived in Rennes, France for 6 months during uni. One of the regional specialities is a galette. A savoury pancake made with buckwheat flour.
> ...
> Not masterchef by any stretch and may not look impressive to those who post here but it one of the meals that instantly transports you back to a place in your memory. I almost cried i was both so happy that the flavour was the way i remembered but also sad that its been 4 years since i was there last.



Kinda like what i had for breakfast yesterday. Brings back fond memories of breakfasts when travelling in SE Asia. Kaya Toast (egg/coconut spread) with chunks of butter along with Malay/Singapore style 1/2 boiled eggs (put two room temperature eggs into a pyrex and cover with freshly/still boiling water and leave for 7 mins.) They come out just underdone and are mopped up by the Kaya Toast. served with an espresso. :icon_drool2: 

Not my pics as im half way through my 1st slice of toast beofre the second has been buttered! :beerbang:


----------



## drsmurto (12/7/10)

manticle said:


> Hey Dr S,
> 
> Bung up a recipe. Wouldn't mind getting a bottle or two of French cider and tucking into some of those.
> 
> Eventually I'll be trying my hand at some naturally fermented ciders but until I get there I'll be happy with a Normandy cidre bouche from a relatively local bottle shop



500g buckwheat flour
1 egg
1 tsp salt
1 jug water (this is what the recipe called for, got to love when things get lost in translation)
1 cup milk

Mixed the flour, salt and egg together and added the milk. Beat till combined then ramp the speed up and add water slowly until you get a thick mayonnaise type consistency. Beat for 10 mins. It should be much thinner and batter like. If its not add more water. I used ~500 mL of water all up but only add as much as you need.

Let sit overnight, covered, at room temp. The next morning give it a quick beat and add 3 tbsp of oil.

Cook as you would a normal pancake in a buttered non stick pan.

I cook them all first then add one back to the pan, top with a few slices of ham, some grated cheese and break an egg on top. Season with pepper (no salt as the ham is salty enough) and fold up the edges. Cook on low until the egg is to your liking. Traditionally its cooked only until the white has set. The base will be slightly crispy.

And yes, a good french cider to wash it down.


----------



## Katherine (12/7/10)

Lime and passionfruit baked cheesecake


----------



## brettprevans (12/7/10)

was going to do a nice roast mutton on the weekend but the butcher didnt end up getting one in. so i changed the menu to slow cooked greek lamb. 4hrs slow roasting after 48hrs marinating (white wine, olive oil, garlic, lemon juice and zest, fresh parsley and fresh oregano)

terrible veg shot. the potatoes went in with the lamb and slow cvooked for about 2hrs and soaked up so much flavour. the lemon wedges i had in there almost dissolved and the rinds caramalised and were almost completely edible. standard veg of potato, pumpkin, carrot, onion



the lamb come out beautifully. i just flaked it off the bone. 



served up with sides of reduced pan juices and pan juice gravy and lots of peas. the gravy was so good the girls just about only wanted to eat gravy, so all 3 of us (my wife frowns upon this tendency of mine), finished a peice of bread completely smoothered with gravy :icon_drool2: 

oh and all washed down with my last bottle of Brands of Coonawarra 1998 Cab Merlot


----------



## manticle (12/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> 500g buckwheat flour
> 1 egg
> 1 tsp salt
> 1 jug water (this is what the recipe called for, got to love when things get lost in translation)
> ...



Great stuff. Cheers mate.


----------



## Airgead (12/7/10)

I actually managed to do some cooking over the weekend.

Friday night was a quick chicken couscous with green beans and ras-el-hanout







Saturday I did as I threatened and made ousso bucco

Dredge meat in seasoned flour and brown well




Add some onion, garlic white wine and stock




Tomato




4 hours in a slow oven later




Saffron Risotto - onion and rice sweating in some butter and oil with a generous pinch of really good kashmiri saffron.




Cook with chicken stock and a big handful of parmesan at the end.




Plenty of Gremolata




Yum




Sunday was shepherd's pie made from minced roo.


----------



## Katherine (13/7/10)

Airgead said:


> I actually managed to do some cooking over the weekend.
> 
> Friday night was a quick chicken couscous with green beans and ras-el-hanout
> 
> ...



Now Im not a fussy girl when it comes to food well not food that has being cooked properly. I just can't get my head around cous cous. Maybe I have not had it cooked properly and I have never attempted it. 

Osso Bucco I have being threatening to make that all Winter... I love love gremolata it just brightens up slow cooked food which can become heavy... 

I love putting gnocci as my top for shepards pie... I must admit not home made gnocci either! lol!

spag bol for us tonight!


----------



## Airgead (13/7/10)

Katie said:


> Now Im not a fussy girl when it comes to food well not food that has being cooked properly. I just can't get my head around cous cous. Maybe I have not had it cooked properly and I have never attempted it.
> 
> Osso Bucco I have being threatening to make that all Winter... I love love gremolata it just brightens up slow cooked food which can become heavy...
> 
> ...



CousCous is fantastic once you get the hang of it. Its very easy to add too much liquid and have it come out horrible and soggy. Its a fantastic thing for a fast dinner. It cooks in literally 3 minutes. That whole dinner tool less than 10 minutes to prepare and cook.

The trick is to use equal parts by weight of liquid and couscous. It will look like you are using far too little but it works. Easiest way to cook it is to brown a little onion in some oil in a saucepan. Chuck in some cumin seeds. Add 250ml water. Bring it up to a boil. Add 250g couscous. Turn off heat, cover and let it stem for 3 mins. Add a dollop of olive oil or ghee and stir through with a fork to break up any lumps. Done.

You can also add some spices to the mix if you want - ras-el-hanout, bharaht or chermoula work well. Chuck them in with the cumin seeds. Fresh parsley chopped through is nice. You can get fancy and add some lemon juice or preserved lemon...

Cheers
Dave


----------



## drsmurto (14/7/10)

Here 'tis Katie

Ringburner Chicken(tm)

The marinade
4 orange haberneros
4 spring onions
3 cloves garlic
3cm piece of ginger
4 sprigs fresh thyme
2 tsp whole allspice berries
juice of 2 limes
1/2 cup tomato sauce
1/2 cup pineapple juice

A few kilo of chicken thighs chopped in 2. Add marinade and leave a few hours or overnight. BBQ.


----------



## Katherine (14/7/10)

Thank you YUM!








DrSmurto said:


> Here 'tis Katie
> 
> Ringburner Chicken(tm)
> 
> ...


----------



## Fourstar (14/7/10)

Made Pizzas for SWMBO folks and sister last saturday. tasty tasty treats.

Also the laksa that was made last thursday! For you katie and CM2 :icon_drool2: TOFU PUFFS FTW!


----------



## Katherine (14/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> Made Pizzas for SWMBO folks and sister last saturday. tasty tasty treats.
> 
> Also the laksa that was made last thursday! For you katie and CM2 :icon_drool2: TOFU PUFFS FTW!




mmmm love crispy bases. and tofu puffs YUM! I like thin laska noodles though... But love the red laksa. In Perth all the laksas are yellow! Except for mine of cause.


----------



## mwd (14/7/10)

Katie said:


> mmmm love crispy bases.



Me too that photo makes my mouth water looks delicious.

Just had a big bowl of seafood chowder. No pics.


----------



## brettprevans (15/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> .....For you katie and CM2 :icon_drool2: TOFU PUFFS FTW!


did you make them or did u cheat and buy them?


----------



## Fourstar (15/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> did you make them or did u cheat and buy them?



buying them aint cheating like buying noodles aint cheating. If i can find anyone who makes them by hand, i'll buy em a beer.


----------



## brettprevans (15/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> buying them aint cheating like buying noodles aint cheating. If i can find anyone who makes them by hand, i'll buy em a beer.


i try and make them by hand. i just keep failing. does that count? :lol: 
I'll give you the noodles. they are a PITA to make.


----------



## Katherine (15/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> buying them aint cheating like buying noodles aint cheating. If i can find anyone who makes them by hand, i'll buy em a beer.



Yeah Im happy buying them... cant be bothered with all that oil and disposing of it. I can make a curry paste but always have maeploy in my fridge every kind but I add to them. And people still say its the best curry they have ever had. Its all about time. And tofu puff are so cheap I couldnt imagine you could make them cheaper. 

CM2 try salt and pepper tofu thats something I think you would be happy with to master.


----------



## Fourstar (15/7/10)

Katie said:


> CM2 try salt and pepper tofu thats something I think you would be happy with to master.



No no no. Ma-Po Tofu! :super:


----------



## brettprevans (15/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> No no no. Ma-Po Tofu! :super:


recipe or it wont happen.


----------



## Katherine (15/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> recipe or it wont happen.




Salt and Pepper tofu or Ma po Tofu..... I love both...


----------



## Fourstar (15/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> recipe or it wont happen.


Kylie Kwong recipe:
http://www.lifestylefood.com.au/recipes/2940/ma-po-tofu


----------



## Katherine (15/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> Kylie Kwong recipe:
> http://www.lifestylefood.com.au/recipes/2940/ma-po-tofu



That pretty much looks like the recipe I use. Her picture looks so wrong though which surprises me as she is a fantastic chef but mine looks heaps better. 

before you cut the tofu take it out of the packet and put it on a plate and cover it with paper towel and put a book or something relativly heavy that will take the excess moisture out. Once the tofu is in becareful with it as you dont want it to break up otherwise it wont look good. Remember you eat with your eyes also. 

This dish must be salty and HOT!


----------



## Fourstar (15/7/10)

looks like a well seasoned wok katie! just like mine! :beerbang:


----------



## Katherine (15/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> looks like a well seasoned wok katie! just like mine! :beerbang:




Ah Im waiting for Airgead to come in and complain about the tofu and he calls himself a Hippy HA!


----------



## Airgead (15/7/10)

Katie said:


> Ah Im waiting for Airgead to come in and complain about the tofu and he calls himself a Hippy HA!



Ha!

I'm just a carnivorous hippy... that's all...


----------



## manticle (15/7/10)

I'm with airgead. Like little bits of soft bland foam in every bite. Sure they taste ok if they are cooked with a whole lot of other nice things - they have no flavour of their own and are therefore superfluous to a dish.

I expect to have my mind changed about this one day but until then - The Anti-Bean Curd League has at least 2 members.


----------



## Fourstar (15/7/10)

manticle said:


> I expect to have my mind changed about this one day but until then - The Anti-Bean Curd League has at least 2 members.



Mapo tofu.. it changed my world. oh and tofu puffs in laksa sealed the deal


----------



## manticle (15/7/10)

Always up for having my mind changed.

Hated tuna till I ate a tuna steak (still hate tinned tuna)
Hated Jazz till I heard Jelly Roll Morton (still hate a lot of jazz though)
Hated metal till I heard korpiklaani and finntroll (still hate most metal though)
Hated brussel sprouts till............. I still hate brussel sprouts.


----------



## mwd (15/7/10)

Tuna steaks with a coating of poppy and sesame seeds cooked nice and rare. To die for.

Like Paw Paw with a squirt of real lime juice taste of heaven.


----------



## MCT (16/7/10)

Did a small 2kg pork neck on the smoker today. Took 8 hours but worth every minute!
Pulled pork and slaw sandwiches on sourdough buns!


----------



## Airgead (17/7/10)

MCT said:


> Did a small 2kg pork neck on the smoker today. Took 8 hours but worth every minute!
> Pulled pork and slaw sandwiches on sourdough buns!


Dude! :icon_drool2: :super:


----------



## Steve (18/7/10)

MCT said:


> Did a small 2kg pork neck on the smoker today. Took 8 hours but worth every minute!
> Pulled pork and slaw sandwiches on sourdough buns!



Looks beautiful MCT


----------



## Phoney (2/8/10)

manticle said:


> Hated brussel sprouts till............. I still hate brussel sprouts.



Have you had it recently?

I did, steamed for a couple of mins, then with served with fried onion & bacon and it was awesome! No worse than any other green vegetable really. I dont know if it's because my mum used to cook it until it was a horrible gluggy mash or my tastebuds have changed since I was a kid, but im converted. AA++ will eat again.


----------



## schooey (2/8/10)

I bought a couple of new toys recently for the kitchen...







After 14 years, my Zwilling and Henckels cook's knife is starting to wane and I decided to replace it. Have a friend who is in the trade and swears by Japanese steel so I thought I'd try it out. The knives are Hattori and I got them from here.

Can't complain about the service either! Ordered them Thursday arvo last week and they turned up this morning.


----------



## manticle (2/8/10)

phoneyhuh said:


> Have you had it recently?
> 
> I did, steamed for a couple of mins, then with served with fried onion & bacon and it was awesome! No worse than any other green vegetable really. I dont know if it's because my mum used to cook it until it was a horrible gluggy mash or my tastebuds have changed since I was a kid, but im converted. AA++ will eat again.




Ast few years. I enjoyed the bacon they were cooked with (definitely not overcooked but still horrible)


----------



## manticle (2/8/10)

Ast = Past

@Schooey - I've about 3 global knives I've used for the last 15 years or so (first 5 of those commercially so a lot of use). I'd give votes to japanese steel. Those knives certainly look pretty.


----------



## Airgead (3/8/10)

Been seriously slack recently. Cooked a lot of stuff. Even taken photos but they have been sitting on the camera for weeks. Finally grabbed them off today.

Here's a Dum Gosht from a few weeks ago - 

Brown the beef




Cook some onions until really brown




Add meat and spices




Yoghurt




Ready for the oven. Seal with foil and a tight fitting lid. Traditionally you sealed the pot with dough.




Several hours later




Served with Dahl (few peas thrown in for good measure)




Butter Rice




And Rotis




More to come later.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Airgead (3/8/10)

Another one for you - a kind of middle-easternish chicken stew based on those really nice lentils and rice you can get at good kebab shops. A big chunk of home made preserved lemon finely chopped through as well.




A few peas added at the end (hey... its pea season in the vege garden OK)




Served with some Turkish bread




More later...


----------



## Airgead (3/8/10)

Still catching up. Another curry - lamb Rogan Josh

Brown lamb well




Spices in hot oil for a second or two




Onions




Ginger & Garlic paste




Second lot of spices




Meat and yoghurt




Simmer for a few hours and...




Served with Saag Aloo (Spinach and spuds)


----------



## Airgead (5/8/10)

OK... last 2 from my backlog tonight...

Greek style goat - 

Cubed goat marinated in lemon, bay, pepper and olive oil




Fried up with some onions




Cauliflower




Some white wine




Served with flat bread and some baked pumpkin




The missus made a quince tart for dessert (using home made preserved quinces)


----------



## Airgead (5/8/10)

Ok... Last one...

Brown ale pies

Fry up some small onions and bacon chunks




Add cubes of chuck steak and brown well




Mushrooms




A litre of brown ale




Turnip




Herbs & a big dollop of grainy mustard




Cook for a few hours then thicken with arrowroot




Into ramekins




Pastry, egg wash and pepper




Into the oven and...




With some zucchini fried up with olive oil and garlic (and a big glass of brown ale)




Enough of my showing off now...


----------



## drsmurto (6/8/10)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate!

I'd eat anything you cook, all those lovely slow cooked meals are just perfect for the cold Adelaide hills winter and when combined with your homemade breads to mop up the juices, washed down with your own beer you are living! :beerbang:


----------



## mwd (7/8/10)

Just love that Turkish Bread I get the bake at home from Coles. Egyptian bread is similar except round and not as thick as the Turkish but tastes very much the same.

Got this superb Dahl recipe from the net and it is the best I have ever tasted just alter the amounts for your own tastes I used a few hot chillies for effect.

1 x onion chopped finely.
3 x cloves garlic
1 x teaspoon of grated Ginger (I used 2)
2 x bay leaves
3 x tablespoon olive oil
1 x cup of lentils ( I used a mixture of red lentils and yellow split peas soaked in water for a few hours )
2 x teaspoons Tumeric + 2 x teaspoons of Curry Powder
3 x Cups of Vegetable Stock
1 x cup of Sweet Potato finely chopped or boil first and add as mash.
1/2 x cup Red Capiscum ( or green or yellow)
1 x large hot Red Chilli.
1/2 x cup Coconut milk ( cream ? )
2 x cups of Spinach
2 x teaspoons of poppy seeds
1/2 teaspoon of cumin seeds.

Gently heat the onions and garlic in the oil with the spices until soft.
Then chuck everything into a large saucepan and anything else you desire to throw in and allow to gently boil/simmer until the lentils are tender. Throw the spinach in at the last 5 minutes.
Garnish with some fresh Corriander.

Wonderful with Turkish Bread.


----------



## Wisey (8/8/10)

Rogan Josh for lunch..... Followed this recipe

Tastes great..... but the wait is going to kill me 1.5hr in the slow cooker 

http://www.route79.com/food/rogan-josh.htm


----------



## Mercs Own (8/8/10)

On the table the last week


----------



## leiothrix (8/8/10)

i've seen plenty of these beer can chickens -- anyone worried about the plastics, paints, etc on/in the tinny?


----------



## Mercs Own (8/8/10)

leiothrix said:


> i've seen plenty of these beer can chickens -- anyone worried about the plastics, paints, etc on/in the tinny?



I took the widget out of the can.

It doesnt get hot enough for any nasties to come off the can etc or so I have been led to believe!


----------



## schooey (8/8/10)

This could very well be the weirdest question you've ever been asked, Paul, but what did you put in the chook's derriere?:s


----------



## Wisey (9/8/10)

beer can + widget would have to equal guiness?


----------



## Mercs Own (9/8/10)

schooey said:


> This could very well be the weirdest question you've ever been asked, Paul, but what did you put in the chook's derriere?:s



I thought you guys would have picked the beer pretty quickly!

I wont answer the question just yet instead will l wait to see who picks it.


----------



## Supra-Jim (9/8/10)

Boddingtons?

Did two chickens like this yesterday. Mmmmmm.... with the following rub:

1/4 cup coarse salt
1/4 brown sugar
1/4 paprika
good grind of black pepper
1 tsp cumin
1 tsp sumac

1/2 a can full of my american amber and some hickory chips.

Cheers SJ


----------



## drsmurto (9/8/10)

Merc - The can is Boddingtons but since you ripped it open to get the widget out did you refill it with some of your own?

SJ - did a similar rub on a rack of pork ribs last weekend and cooked it the the weber with some mesquite chips. I cant use my weber anymore without throwing some wood chips in there.


----------



## Pennywise (9/8/10)

Looks like a Boddingtons tinny to me. Glad I read on, I was thinking HTF did you get the chook to stand up


----------



## Supra-Jim (9/8/10)

Smurto, I'm definitely addicted to the wood chips, the bbq doesn't get fired up now without them. Have been perfecting my 'fake wood fired pizzas' using a stone and the smoking chips. Works very well, correct crispyness of the base and a nice subtle smoky flavour.

Weber is in the process of being 'permanently borrowed' from the folks to move more into slow cooking/hot smoking :icon_drool2: 

Cheers SJ


----------



## Mercs Own (9/8/10)

Yes Boddingtons! I cut the top out so as to get the widget out then put 2/3's of the beer back in with some lemon wedges and a bruised garlic clove then on went the chicken which was then rubbed with a garlic paprika butter. Problem was the boddington's can was too tall which meant I couldnt close the webber lid!!! So I had to take the chicken off, empty the beer and cut about 1/3 of the top of the can off then refill, re-impale, re baste and bang it on the webber this time with the lid fitting nice and tightly! One hour and it was cooked and delicious. Didnt really get beer flavour but had good moistness.


----------



## Supra-Jim (9/8/10)

Hi Merc,

i don't get a lot/much beer flavour, but this method delivers one very tasty juicy bird! and a really nice rispy skin

Cheers SJ


----------



## earle (9/8/10)

Merc - When can we expect to see your beer cookbook that I've heard about come out?


----------



## Mercs Own (11/8/10)

earle said:


> Merc - When can we expect to see your beer cookbook that I've heard about come out?



I am finishing writing this week and deliver the draft to the publishers this coming Monday. We then do the edit for a month or so then we do the layout and design, photos and testing. It then goes to the press etc and I imagine it will hit the shelves in June/July. They are aiming at a Fathers day launch 2011.

Crazy lead time but the rule of thumb is 18 months from signing on the dotted line to the book sitting on a shelf somewhere.

Beer can chicken is in the book.


----------



## Supra-Jim (11/8/10)

Good stuff Merc, please tell me it's going to have some kind Kramer style innovation, ala coffee table book that turns into a coffee table???  

Cheers SJ


----------



## earle (11/8/10)

Mercs Own said:


> I am finishing writing this week and deliver the draft to the publishers this coming Monday. We then do the edit for a month or so then we do the layout and design, photos and testing. It then goes to the press etc and I imagine it will hit the shelves in June/July. They are aiming at a Fathers day launch 2011.
> 
> Crazy lead time but the rule of thumb is 18 months from signing on the dotted line to the book sitting on a shelf somewhere.
> 
> Beer can chicken is in the book.



Sounds great. More than happy to help out with testing if the job gets too much for you. :beer:


----------



## cubbie (11/8/10)

Mercs Own said:


> On the table the last week



Do you always put the pizza onto a tray? How does this impact the cooking of the base? Is this just to allow you to prepare the pizza faster and cleaner method?


----------



## Mercs Own (12/8/10)

cubbie said:


> Do you always put the pizza onto a tray? How does this impact the cooking of the base? Is this just to allow you to prepare the pizza faster and cleaner method?



Yeah I roll out the dough and put it on the tray then load it up with the sauce and toppings etc Easy to carry out to the pizza oven. I slide the trays in the oven, give them a turn so the top cooks evenly and after about one minuute and thirty seconds I slide the pizza off the tray and leave them for another 30 - 60 seconds so the bottom crisps up but doesnt burn (that is the theory but in practise...) then I take them out of the oven put them back on the tray so I can carry them inside to the chopping block. I am still getting the hang of the oven as I have only had it for 2 months.

on the table yesterday - Trappist Fruit Cake


----------



## drsmurto (12/8/10)

Sage

Only just discovered this herb for myself. I've had it in meals cooked by other people but since expaning the herb garden (again) i have started using it in my own cooking. Have almost picked the thyme bare so started using sage in its place and wow, just wow.

Whilst my irish mates will no doubt call me a blasphemer i find it has taken my irish stew to a new level. The lamb shanks and butter bean stew on the weekend was a big hit with the family and the chicken and veg pies i made a few nights ago were the best I've made. 

Joined the Diggers Club a few months back and now have several packs of seeds as well as a few seed potatoes so the vegie patch will be expanding even further this year with plenty of heirloom veg instead of the stuff i used to buy from the local garden shop as seedlings. 

10 years ago the thought of discussing cooking and vegie patches would have resulted in me laughing at you and calling you an old bugger.

Apparently i am now that old bugger <_< :lol:


----------



## Katherine (12/8/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Sage
> 
> Only just discovered this herb for myself. I've had it in meals cooked by other people but since expaning the herb garden (again) i have started using it in my own cooking. Have almost picked the thyme bare so started using sage in its place and wow, just wow.
> 
> ...



Sage is a beautiful herb, it can be quite strong... try frying it in butter so it crisps (burnt butter sauce) lovely over pasta with pumpkin and pinenuts. Or cook up some kifler potatoes and throw the sage butter in that and let the flavours infuse into the waxy potato. Fantastic with lamb and a side salad.


----------



## bconnery (12/8/10)

Mercs Own said:


> Yeah I roll out the dough and put it on the tray then load it up with the sauce and toppings etc Easy to carry out to the pizza oven. I slide the trays in the oven, give them a turn so the top cooks evenly and after about one minuute and thirty seconds I slide the pizza off the tray and leave them for another 30 - 60 seconds so the bottom crisps up but doesnt burn (that is the theory but in practise...) then I take them out of the oven put them back on the tray so I can carry them inside to the chopping block. I am still getting the hang of the oven as I have only had it for 2 months.
> 
> on the table yesterday - Trappist Fruit Cake


Will that be in the book? 

I have a German beer fruit cake that is a family and brew club favourite but that one there looks and sounds tasty too...


----------



## Katherine (12/8/10)

bconnery said:


> Will that be in the book?
> 
> I have a German beer fruit cake that is a family and brew club favourite but that one there looks and sounds tasty too...



fruit cake and vintage cheddar YUM!


----------



## Mercs Own (12/8/10)

bconnery said:


> Will that be in the book?
> 
> I have a German beer fruit cake that is a family and brew club favourite but that one there looks and sounds tasty too...



Yes the Trappist Fruit Cake will be in the book.

What is you family German Beer Fruit Cake recipe????


----------



## manticle (12/8/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Sage



Goes beautifully with mushrooms (of all types) and butter. Hoping to do a braised rabbit with cider, sage and mushrooms before the weather gets warmer (waiting for my ciders to condition).

Might just have to drink it with cider instead as my lady can't digest apples.

Also consider roast pumpkin, sage and pinenut soup (some spinach doesn't go astray) and quick cooked rabbit fillet with a pistachio and sage coating.


----------



## schooey (12/8/10)

Sage is awesome.... It goes great pounded up in a mortar and pestle with some salt flakes, olive oil, tarragon, black pepper, a jalepeno and a clove or two of garlic. Just enough oil to make it into a moist, semi-dry rub. The butterfly out a leg of lamb and rub it well with the aforementioned and leave it at room temp for at least half an hour. Cook it in your wood fired oven or in your weber and it's frickin awesome!


----------



## bconnery (12/8/10)

Mercs Own said:


> Yes the Trappist Fruit Cake will be in the book.
> 
> What is you family German Beer Fruit Cake recipe????


Not a family one by any means, just popular in the family 
I regret not getting my grandmother to write down some of her recipes, but that's another story...

Here's the recipe. 

We used what my family always referred to as a kugelhopf tin but it appears that is a type whereas bundt is the pan style... A ringed tin like this...

We don't bother with the rum butter any more, just dust with icing sugar. 

So far I've only tried really light lagers and dark beers, a dunkelweizen and a dunkel, in this. 
Hard to say which is best. This is a really tasty cake whichever way you go...

GERMAN BEER COFFEE CAKE

3 c. all purpose flour
2 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. cinnamon
1/2 tsp. allspice
1/2 tsp. cloves
2 c. chopped dates
1 c. chopped walnuts
1 c. butter, softened
2 c. packed dark brown sugar
2 c. beer
2 eggs

Mix dry ingredients; set aside. Combine dates and nuts, stir in small amount of flour mixture and set aside. In large bowl, cream butter and sugar, add eggs, one at a time. Beat well after each addition, alternating flour mixture with beer. Stir in dates and nuts. Pour into well greased and floured bundt pan. Bake in 350 degree oven 1 hour and 15 minutes or until tests done. Cool 10 minutes on rack and then turn out to cool. Wrap cake in foil 24 hours before serving. Sprinkle with confectioners' sugar and serve Rum Butter Frosting on side. 

RUM BUTTER FROSTING: Whip 1/2 cup softened butter and 2 tablespoons rum until fluffy. Serves 18.


----------



## Airgead (12/8/10)

Must have been chicken week last week. I did roast chook too. Not beercan though and not on the BBQ. Just in the oven with a lemon & pepper rub (peppercorns, lemon zest, salt and olive oil). With a big batch of roasted veg





And some roasted beetroot done with orange zest.







And the missus made apple pie for dessert. Yum




Another of the missus' desserts - apple brown betty. A mix of grated apple& breadcrumbs with a syrup of treacle and lemon poured over than baked and served with heavy cream...




And finally last night I did gncocci with a sauce of kangaroo, zucchini, tomato paste, home made pesto and a dash of cream.




Cheers
Dave


----------



## Mercs Own (13/8/10)

bconnery said:


> Not a family one by any means, just popular in the family
> I regret not getting my grandmother to write down some of her recipes, but that's another story...
> 
> Here's the recipe.
> ...



I used Trappistes Rocheforte 10 in my fruitcake and it was really fantastic!

Recipe looks good, quite a different process to mine.


----------



## Muggus (13/8/10)

Mercs Own said:


> I used Trappistes Rocheforte 10 in my fruitcake and it was really fantastic!
> 
> Recipe looks good, quite a different process to mine.


Woah! That would be bloody nice, but not exactly the cheapest ingredient for a cake.
Do you end up with any left to drink afterwards?


----------



## Katherine (13/8/10)

Schooey Ive started cooking Pavlovas again and I have a different oven Ive experiemented a little and I just cant get them back to how I used to make them. Maybe Im trying to hard. How many eggs do you use? and what temps do you cook in... ?

Airgead roasted beetroot and I know they came from your garden I really wish I had time to cook like you do! 

Anyhow this is what I made last night... I breaking my own rule no photo...

This is my favorite Vietnamese dish... 

Com Tam Suon Bi Cha.


(Vietnamese Broken rice with pork chops shredded pork skin and pork egg custard)

in a resturant its served with a broth on the side also I skipped on that.


----------



## Airgead (13/8/10)

Katie said:


> Airgead roasted beetroot and I know they came from your garden I really wish I had time to cook like you do!



Actually they didn't. The horrible rainy winter rotted most of my vegies. Poor drainage. I can sense some raised beds in my future.

It didn't take that long. The whole thing only took an hour and a half. Most of that was just sitting down waiting for the oven to do its thang.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## kirem (15/8/10)

last night I cooked for some friends. Something I used to do a lot and haven't done for a while.

unfortunately no photos.

I did a simple blue cheese and walnut cream sauce with gnocchi for starters

and I used the masterchef recipe to make beef wellington. WOW, it was the best I have ever done. The crepes made all the difference.


----------



## Mercs Own (16/8/10)

A mate came around for dinner the other night, I hadnt seen him for a year so I made my Red Pork and Pumpkin Curry and we had a couple of beers. I forgot to take a picture of the curry but I took a picture of the beers we had with it the morning after.


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/8/10)

Mercs Own said:


> A mate came around for dinner the other night, I hadnt seen him for a year so I made my Red Pork and Pumpkin Curry and we had a couple of beers. I forgot to take a picture of the curry but I took a picture of the beers we had with it the morning after.



You treat your guests very well Mercs, sounds like a great night.

Andrew


----------



## Katherine (17/8/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> You treat your guests very well Mercs, sounds like a great night.
> 
> Andrew



I want to see the photo of the red pork pumpkin curry. did you put the peach beer in? Ive never cooked with pork neck before. I like the idea of the pumpkin being slowed cooked and melding into a sauce. Red Curry and Pumpkin are a match and that sounds so good.


----------



## drsmurto (17/8/10)

Katie said:


> I want to see the photo of the red pork pumpkin curry. did you put the peach beer in? Ive never cooked with pork neck before. I like the idea of the pumpkin being slowed cooked and melding into a sauce. Red Curry and Pumpkin are a match and that sounds so good.



Pumpkin and thai curry is gorgeous, will be making a lamb and pumpkin massaman curry this week.


----------



## Katherine (17/8/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Pumpkin and thai curry is gorgeous, will be making a lamb and pumpkin massaman curry this week.



Red curry pumpkin and prawn is yummy... also red curry duck and pumpkin.


----------



## earle (17/8/10)

Katie said:


> I want to see the photo of the red pork pumpkin curry. did you put the peach beer in? Ive never cooked with pork neck before. I like the idea of the pumpkin being slowed cooked and melding into a sauce. Red Curry and Pumpkin are a match and that sounds so good.



Recipe and photo here Recipe This was on the Yarra Valley episode that was replayed up here a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Mercs Own (17/8/10)

No I didnt use my Peach Ale in the recipe as I dont have any - instead I used a bottle of Duvel which was fantastic! I used Red Angus on the show as that is brewed by De Bortoli and as I was cooking at their place I thought I would use their beer. Also I cooked it on 160 fan forced the other night I dont know why I did it at 170ff at the resturant?

It is a really lovely dish and is going in my beer cook book - which I delivered to the publisher today!


----------



## Katherine (17/8/10)

Mercs Own said:


> No I didnt use my Peach Ale in the recipe as I dont have any - instead I used a bottle of Duvel which was fantastic! I used Red Angus on the show as that is brewed by De Bortoli and as I was cooking at their place I thought I would use their beer. Also I cooked it on 160 fan forced the other night I dont know why I did it at 170ff at the resturant?
> 
> It is a really lovely dish and is going in my beer cook book - which I delivered to the publisher today!



Good luck with the book.. Ill look out for it.

Though that pork dish is on my list!


----------



## Mercs Own (17/8/10)

The book is due out Fathers Day next year which means hitting the shelves July I guess..... way too long to wait but the usual lead time from contracts and agreements to books hitting the shelf is 18 months - for cook books any way.


----------



## manticle (17/8/10)

Just typed out a long winded recipe for chicken sage and mushroom pie and the internet ate it.

Was nice.


----------



## Mercs Own (17/8/10)

copy before send! I am paranoid as I have 87 recipes for my book on two computers and three usb stick - oh $&@( my other book isnt backed up!

Tonight the wife cooked and it was great - herb crumbed veal, roasted garlic, potatoes and vegies with a hot fruit chutney - sometimes the simple stuff is the greatest! no pictures just a happy bloke!


----------



## Katherine (24/8/10)

Pavlova with Balsamic, Basil, Black Pepper Strawberries....

Just reviving this thread....


----------



## Airgead (24/8/10)

Katie said:


> View attachment 40364
> 
> 
> Pavlova with Balsamic, Basil, Black Pepper Strawberries....
> ...



I dunno... where it comes to pav I'm a traditionalist - Strawberry.. passion-fruit and if you are feeling a bit posh some kiwifruit. I'm not sure about these new-fangled toppings.

You'll just have to send me a slice so I can make up my mind... B) 

I've done my usual trick.. heaps of food photos on the camera that I haven't managed to post yet.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Fourstar (25/8/10)

Airgead said:


> I've done my usual trick.. heaps of food photos on the camera that I haven't managed to post yet.




Ha! My recent trip to Hong Kong, 1/2 of the photos are food based. when i get around to cleaning them up in lightroom ill post a few. Turns out the days i couldnt be arsed taking my camera we ended up eating the most amazing food. 

Such is life!


----------



## Katherine (25/8/10)

Airgead said:


> I dunno... where it comes to pav I'm a traditionalist - Strawberry.. passion-fruit and if you are feeling a bit posh some kiwifruit. I'm not sure about these new-fangled toppings.
> 
> You'll just have to send me a slice so I can make up my mind... B)
> 
> ...



I love just passionfruit on a pav.... the whole fruit salad thing is way to sweet for pavs. That is why passionfruit works best. The vinegar in the strawberry tarts it up a bit. Mixed berries from the frozen section once thawed and made into a coulis works well to. NEVER put banana on a pav way to sweet.


----------



## Katherine (25/8/10)

Chocolate Pav is next!


----------



## mwd (25/8/10)

Marinated Smokey Pork ribs from the butcher baked in foil for 2 hours 150C with steamed Bok Choi drizzled with Sesame oil and black pepper with a microwaved spud and sweet potato Dhal.
Dhal recipe


----------



## Fourstar (26/8/10)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Marinated Smokey Pork ribs from the butcher baked in foil for 2 hours 150C with steamed Bok Choi drizzled with Sesame oil and black pepper with a microwaved spud and sweet potato Dhal.
> Dhal recipe



Interesting fusion you have there. American Ribs, Chinese Greens and indian Potato. Where you having a pantry cleanout?!


----------



## mwd (26/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> Interesting fusion you have there. American Ribs, Chinese Greens and indian Potato. Where you having a pantry cleanout?!



Not quite just the Specials at Coles. Dhal made last week, meat from local butcher not tasteless supermarket fare.


----------



## Katherine (26/8/10)

No photos does not count!


----------



## Fourstar (26/8/10)

Katie said:


> No photos does not count!




I learnt the hard way. i;ll have a few hours alone tonight so i should hopefully have enough time to get my HKG photos up.

Expect a BIIIIG whack of food photos then .


----------



## Katherine (26/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> I learnt the hard way. i;ll have a few hours alone tonight so i should hopefully have enough time to get my HKG photos up.
> 
> Expect a BIIIIG whack of food photos then .



But you didnt cook them! We will need to start a new thread On somebody elses table.

LOL...

We need photos as food is such a visial thing. I love using up left overs but I still can not vision pork ribs, dahl and potato!


----------



## mwd (26/8/10)

Dahl makes a great substitute for mushy peas on Fish and Chips.

Sorry no pictures, nothing great to look at just a strange mix that worked for me anyway.
Papaya and Lime juice for afters.


----------



## Airgead (26/8/10)

OK... finally pulled my finger out and grabbed the photos off the camera

Red Braised beef (with some fried rice as a starter... first ever attempt at fried rice... worked an absolute treat)








Some really nice sour cherry and spice pancakes I made for breakfast one day








A special one - smoked salmon, leek and feta ravioli (not home made... bought at an organic market). Done with a sauce of caramelised red onion and home grown golden snow peas.







Last up a quick thing I threw together for lunch the other day. Some leftover boiled spuds from dinner the night before, onion, cumin seeds and a big jalapeno chilli all fried up together till crispy then bound together with an egg. Not very pretty but yummo.


----------



## Katherine (26/8/10)

mmm bubble and squeak...

Can I please have your recipe for the red braised beef please? 

You never made fried rice before???


----------



## Airgead (26/8/10)

Katie said:


> mmm bubble and squeak...
> 
> Can I please have your recipe for the red braised beef please?
> 
> You never made fried rice before???



Kind of bubble and squeak... only with less cabbage and more chilli. Sort of a Mexican bubble and squeak.

Nope... never made fried rice before. Never had much leftover rice to make it with. For some reason I did an extra big batch of rice a few nights before and had plenty of cold, cooked rice in the fridge which is exactly what you need for fried rice.

Red braised beef - 

First make up your braising stock (this make a metric crapload so you will have enough to freeze for several batches)

6 litres cold water
3 cups Shao Hsing wine
2 cups dark soy
1 cup light soy
2 cups yellow rock sugar (crushed)
12 garlic cloves (crushed)
1 cup sliced ginger
8 spring onion stems (sliced)
1 teaspoon sesame oil
4 cinnamon quills
1 piece dried orange peel
If you want to make this Szechwan style (which I usually do) throw in a handful of dried chillis.

Place all ingredients in a big stock pot. Bring to the boil. Let simmer for 20 mins.

OK... now you have your stock.

Place your beef (shin, chuck, brisket) in a pot. Cover with water. Bring to the boil and let simmer for 20 mins. Drain the water. Rinse the meat under cold water and drain well (very Chinese thing to do... it is supposed to remove any impurities from the meat). Put the meat back in the pot with enough braising stock to cover. Bring to a boil and simmer till falling apart. Chick any greens in right at the end. Serve with steamed rice.


----------



## Katherine (26/8/10)

Airgead said:


> Kind of bubble and squeak... only with less cabbage and more chilli. Sort of a Mexican bubble and squeak.
> 
> Nope... never made fried rice before. Never had much leftover rice to make it with. For some reason I did an extra big batch of rice a few nights before and had plenty of cold, cooked rice in the fridge which is exactly what you need for fried rice.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that I will be cooking that soon with the addition of star anise. What this space! I will take a photo. Have you tried it with PORK I think that would be yummy. 

For a quick result with the fried rice... you can put freshly steam rice in the freezer until it cools and seperates. Try throwing some chinese sausage in... YUMs. 

Im cooking a chicken rendang and dahl tonight!


edit: just read its for quite alot...


----------



## Airgead (26/8/10)

Katie said:


> Thanks for that I will be cooking that soon with the addition of star anise. What this space! I will take a photo. Have you tried it with PORK I think that would be yummy.
> 
> For a quick result with the fried rice... you can put freshly steam rice in the freezer until it cools and seperates. Try throwing some chinese sausage in... YUMs.
> 
> ...



D'oh... star anise. I left out the star anise...

2 or 3 whole star anise go in along with the rest. 

And yes.. it does make a lot. You end up with around 7 litres of braising stock at the end. It does freeze well though. Or you could be a wuss and cut the quantity in half.

Haven't done pork. The missus can't eat it (upsets her tum) so I only get to do porky things when she's out. I suppose I could do a pork one and chuck some chicken in for her... might give that a try.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Katherine (27/8/10)

Not the best photo as I was in a hurry to eat it... Yum chicken rendang and my Dahl!


----------



## mwd (28/8/10)

Katie said:


> Not the best photo as I was in a hurry to eat it... Yum chicken rendang and my Dahl!
> 
> View attachment 40433



Noice bet you did not make the Pappadum h34r:


----------



## Henno (29/8/10)

I haven't been on this thread for so long due to general embarassment caused by the incredible yummy goodness that is bordering on masterchef food snobbery! No baggettes here and I am still to be told what a bloody jus is! I am still plodding away with my simple farm food lifestyle trying to use the freshest ingredients I can get. 

The latest thing I have built is the ugly drum smoker which I felt naive for not knowing about. Thanks Screwy. I had a weber lying around that provided some of the important bits. Today it fired it's first shot in anger. 4 turkey legs and 2 whole chooks that had been in brine for nearly 2 days. A couple of pork ribs that had been done in a shop marinade that I had tweaked with a bit of liquid smoke.

The brine recipe is interesting for the 'crab and shrimp boil' I got from www.usafoods.com.au . It gives it a nice creole sting. Well worth the effort of acquiring. Here's the brine recipe for those interested:

7.5L water
2 Cups Kosher Salt
3 Cups Sugar
1/4 Cup Zatarains Liquid Crab Boil
4 TBS Black Pepper
1 TBS Dried Rosemary
1 TBS Thyme
1/4 Cup Molasses
1/4 Cup White Wine (not Cooking Wine)
1/4 Cup Worcestershire


----------



## manticle (29/8/10)

Henno said:


> I am still plodding away with my simple farm food lifestyle trying to use the freshest ingredients I can get.




Whatever style of cooking you try - whether fusion, molecular gastronomy or just plain simple home cooked, this should be the basis of it. Some of the best meals ever are simple, peasant or farmer style made with ingredients freshly grown, freshly caught and/or freshly killed.

Jus is just brown stock reduced till its thick and goes back to the same idea - fresh ingredients, cooked slow and with care to make a meal a better experience than using a stock cube. Very simple ingredients - it's all about the process and time, much like brewing beer.

Currently slow cooking a lamb leg with various spices, diced carrots, tomatoes and others. Will serve with rice and yoghurt. If I remember I'll take a photo although I always think recipes and methods make more sense than photos and I feel odd taking pictures of my dinner.
s


----------



## Fourstar (29/8/10)

Looks great henno! ive so got to make up a UDS. tasty tasty smoked meats! :icon_drool2: 

The USA foods brine looks good too, would add some decent flavour. Although the recipe is a little oxymoron, see bold. 




Henno said:


> The brine recipe is interesting for the '*crab and shrimp* boil' I got from www.usafoods.com.au . It gives it a nice creole sting. Well worth the effort of acquiring. Here's the brine recipe for those interested:
> 
> 7.5L water
> 2 Cups *Kosher *Salt
> ...


----------



## manticle (29/8/10)

Never taking photos of my food again.

Just out of the oven after 4-5 hours at 120 degrees






Bones cleaned using just a pair of tongs and very little effort






Halal lamb leg marinated with garlic, lemon zest, kofte bahari, dolme bahari, toasted crushed cumin seed, fenugreek, cardamom, fresh chilli, olive oil and black pepper. Spices dry toasted, olive oil added, rest of marinade ingredients briefly cooked and cooled then rubbed on lamb leg (including under skin). Sealed in a pan then chucked, covered in the oven for 1-2 hours. Fresh and tinned tomatoes added, cooked for further hour then diced carrots and coriander roots added. Touch of red wine and some of the beer I was drinking (vaguely english ale, low hops)

Cooked at least 2 more hours then spinach, fresh tomatoes (diced), diced red capsicum, coriander, mint and parsley chucked in, heat turned off, cover on. Yoghurt contained lemon zest, lemon juice, toasted cumin, mint, raw garlic and chilli (chopped very fine), salt and pepper. Served with rice cooked in homemade chicken stock and red wine. I always fry my rice off raw first in oil - this is normally used for risotto rice to stop the rice going gluggy but works beautifully for any other rice - including fried rice (seems obvious). Stock is hot before I add it to the rice.

On the plate ready for eating:


----------



## Phoney (30/8/10)

That looks sensational manticle! :icon_drool2: 


SWMBO has gone away for two weeks, so I decided to cook up a bit of a French meal for her as a going away present.

Entree: Cold avocado soup with sturgeon roe





Main: Confit of duck legs, served on a bed of baby asparagus & roasted sweet peppers with goose fat roasted potato, drizzled with an Orange Liqueur sauce. Paired with an aged Barossa Valley Shiraz.




Dessert: Saffron Poached & Roasted Pears served with a cinnamon and lemon creme caramel sauce. Paired with a sticky white. (This was a bit of sweetness overload for my palate)




After: Selection (of two) stinky French cheeses (a blue and a runny brie) Paired with a Cab Sav.








Now that ive got the house to myself, it's going to be hamburgers, stout and a zombie movie tonight :lol:


----------



## Katherine (30/8/10)

phoneyhuh said:


> That looks sensational manticle! :icon_drool2:
> 
> 
> SWMBO has gone away for two weeks, so I decided to cook up a bit of a French meal for her as a going away present.
> ...



Come on we just gone Henno back and then you post that... WOW looks fantastic.


----------



## manticle (30/8/10)

Not a fan of avocado but the duck, potatoes and pears look and sound fanntastic. I love slow cooking potatoes in butter so the addition of the goose fat would be splendid. Nice selection of wine too.


----------



## Katherine (30/8/10)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Noice bet you did not make the Pappadum h34r:



LOL yeah wouldnt even know where to start there. I did fry it though. 




manticle said:


> Never taking photos of my food again.
> 
> Just out of the oven after 4-5 hours at 120 degrees
> 
> ...



Was there a photo there cause I cant see it??? Im not being the photo police either just you said you did and I cant see it or am I nuts. 

You have to admit tho the Avocado soup does look yummy Ive always wondered what that would be like.


----------



## Katherine (1/9/10)

Henno said:


> I haven't been on this thread for so long due to general embarassment caused by the incredible yummy goodness that is bordering on masterchef food snobbery! No baggettes here and I am still to be told what a bloody jus is! I am still plodding away with my simple farm food lifestyle trying to use the freshest ingredients I can get.
> 
> The latest thing I have built is the ugly drum smoker which I felt naive for not knowing about. Thanks Screwy. I had a weber lying around that provided some of the important bits. Today it fired it's first shot in anger. 4 turkey legs and 2 whole chooks that had been in brine for nearly 2 days. A couple of pork ribs that had been done in a shop marinade that I had tweaked with a bit of liquid smoke.
> 
> ...



We want to see food you enjoy cooking! that is what I think this thread is about!


----------



## bconnery (10/9/10)

Beery birthday meal one day early on account of how tomorrow I will be judging QABC all day 

My wife knocked up a beer and beef pie. Wagyu beef, Eagle Heights 9 Bullets Strong Dark Ale. Dinner part is normally my department but no complaints here 



And for tomorrow, so the kids can sing , beer and peanut butter chocolate cake. I don't even try deserts anymore. I can, but why bother when Shell is the queen of baking in the house...


----------



## manticle (10/9/10)

Katie said:


> LOL yeah wouldnt even know where to start there. I did fry it though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avocado looks great - just I know the flavour wouldn't be my friend (although I do like guacamole when I make it so in the hands of the right person - maybe).

Strange about the photos - even you quoting them shows me the photos again. Definitely there - browser issue? or temporary photobucket issue?


----------



## Newbiebrewer (13/9/10)

bconnery said:


> Beery birthday meal one day early on account of how tomorrow I will be judging QABC all day
> 
> My wife knocked up a beer and beef pie. Wagyu beef, Eagle Heights 9 Bullets Strong Dark Ale. Dinner part is normally my department but no complaints here
> View attachment 40692
> ...



What sort of beer did she use?


----------



## bconnery (14/9/10)

Hughezy said:


> What sort of beer did she use?


The pie had a strong ale / old ale type. 
I think the cake was some of my american brown ale.


----------



## Newbiebrewer (14/9/10)

bconnery said:


> The pie had a strong ale / old ale type.
> I think the cake was some of my american brown ale.



I would never thought of american brown with peanut butter


----------



## Airgead (14/9/10)

Boy have I been slack with the photos lately...

A chicken, pumpkin & rice thing - 







Sirloin steak with a grainy mustard sauce and sweet potato mash on the side.




Roo with baked potatoes and an onion and muscat sauce
















More roo with boiled new potatoes (coated with olive oil and salt) serverd with a red wine and blackberry sauce. Plus a garlic and onion flatbread I made


----------



## Airgead (14/9/10)

This was a masterpiece that deserverd a post of its own...

Lamb shanks

Brown shanks - 




Brown some onion




Add to baking dish




Loads of paprika (some smoked paprika)




Tomato and red wine




Chick peas




Cover with foil




Several hours of slow cooking later, throw in some zucchini and finish off in the oven







Serve




Dessert was a quince & pecan tart made with some quinces the missus preserved earlier in the year




Cheers
Dave


----------



## bconnery (18/9/10)

Simple pleasures. 
BBQ fish and chips. 
Fish will have been snapper or barramundi, a small fillet from the fisho at the markets anyway...
Rough cut chips from chat potatoes, oiled and salted. 
Pumpkin slice from a volunteer pumpkin. 
Corn BBQd in the husk. 
Little Creatures Pale...


----------



## Airgead (28/9/10)

Now that the weather is warming up I'm switching into summer mode.

Chicken and slivers of white beetroot marinated in soy, ginger and honey then stir fried and tossed through a warm soba noodle and beetroot green salad. Add a dressing of soy, mirin, rice vinegar and sesame oil. Yum.




Edit: lets at least try to spell things correctly.


----------



## drsmurto (17/10/10)

Not an attractive or vaguely in focus photo but i finally summoned the courage to make a peposa (Tuscan Hunters stew) based on one by Jamie Oliver.

Stupidly simple to make, no precooking of anything, just dump it all in the pot and bring it to the boil then put it in an oven at 140C for 8 hours.

1kg rump steak cut into large chunks.
10 garlic cloves, whole
2 and a bit heaped tbsp cracked black pepper
a few sprigs rosemary
a few bay leaves
1 bottle homemade sangiovese

Sounds over the top but its not hot. Traditionally served on bruschetta so i put it on a piece of toast. Remembered halfway through to take a pic. The steak has disintegrated. Wow!


----------



## drsmurto (18/10/10)

With the recent cold, wet weather mushrooms have reappeared.

Partner's old man sent me an sms telling me to swing by on my way home from work to grab some mushrooms.

He even picked them for me!






These are going into a mushroom lasagne now i have successfully made my first batch of pasta.


----------



## Airgead (19/10/10)

DrSmurto said:


> With the recent cold, wet weather mushrooms have reappeared.
> 
> Partner's old man sent me an sms telling me to swing by on my way home from work to grab some mushrooms.
> 
> He even picked them for me!



Yum

I've never been game to pick wild mushrooms. I figure I'd wind up stoned or dead. One of these days I'll have to learn which ones are good.


----------



## drsmurto (19/10/10)

Airgead said:


> Yum
> 
> I've never been game to pick wild mushrooms. I figure I'd wind up stoned or dead. One of these days I'll have to learn which ones are good.



Field mushrooms are easy (relatively). They look and smell exactly like the big flat mushrooms you buy in a shop. When you cut the stem if it goes yellow its bad, if it doesn't change colour its good. 

Even if you do eat some of the so called 'yellow stainer' mushrooms the majority of the population only experienced slight stomach cramps although a few suffer a lot of pain and nausea. I've eaten them a few times before i worked out the difference between them and a normal field mushroom. Stomash felt a bit dodgy but no more than after eating a phal <_< 

Yellow stainers have pink gills although they do turn dark as they get age. The field mushrooms have quite dark gills almost straight away.


----------



## elec (2/11/10)

Our local Homebrewer's Guild had a very decent hoedown on Saturday night, sharing Pork Hocks, pretzls and potato bread turned out of the WFO, 3 types of excellent homemade wurst done over the coals, and some outstanding fermented sauerkraut. 






















Prost!!!


----------



## Tony (20/11/10)

Beer battered Whiting fillets.

Batter was plain flour, some cornflour and weizen strait from the tap

pre flour the fillets, dip, shake, fry.

Easy


----------



## Duff (21/11/10)

elec said:


> Our local Homebrewer's Guild had a very decent hoedown on Saturday night, sharing Pork Hocks, pretzls and potato bread turned out of the WFO, 3 types of excellent homemade wurst done over the coals, and some outstanding fermented sauerkraut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantastic, a HB Guild in Weipa :beerbang: If you guys are ever in Cairns then make some time for a brew with the DAG's (Daintree All Grain) in Port Douglas.

Cheers.


----------



## Fourstar (7/12/10)

I got an ice cream machine a fortnight ago and ive been playing with a few recipe ideas. The first beer ice cream was the first ice cream made. 

A simple rich chocolate (custard base ice cream) with van houten dutch cocoa, 1/2 block of 85% lindt and topped off with a chocolate stout swirl. This sauce had the base liquid replaced with guinness (instead of water). I ended up making double the vol of sauce/fudge as required. Its great to smother over anything sweet. :icon_drool2: 

Cheers!


----------



## Katherine (9/12/10)

YUMMMMY keep them coming


----------



## earle (9/12/10)

What ice cream maker did you get 4*, I've been thinking about getting one.


----------



## Airgead (13/12/10)

Been a bit quiet here so I'll try to get things moving again with some random shots of dinners I have prepared over the last month or so and forgotten to post - 

Potato, Beetroot & Zucchini salad



Some Cattleman's Cutlets roasting over the coals.



A really nice chicken & beetroot greens filo wrap thing





Far Bretton - prunes soaked in rum then baked in a custard




Steamed fish with jasmine rice, wilted asian greens and a ginger/soy/sesame oil sauce



Ravioli



Beef ribs after 4 hours on the smoker



Zucchini & mushroom salad.


----------



## Airgead (24/12/10)

Honey and mustard glazed turkey... smoked for 5 hours. Will be served cold tomorrow.







Smells fantastic.


----------



## Mak_EMEFE (30/12/10)

What about an ad for the upcoming 20 Bees Man comic?


----------



## schooey (23/1/11)

I went to uni with a Vietnamese guy called Thanh.. often I would study at his place and he at mine, common projects being the bain of the engineering student... anyway, at any time of the day or night his family would have a pot of Phở going and I used to love it. Being a broth based soup, and me being from the west, I used to think bang a bit of stock in from a packet, add a bit of meat and noodles and off you go. Little did I know.... I reckon his mum nearly even laughed in Vietnamese when I told her how I thought I'd make it.

So for weeks I've had a hankering for a big bowl of beef phở so yesterday I went and grabbed the bits and pieces from the Asian grocer and the butcher to build it...


First the spice gets a run in the pan...





Ginger and onions to go under the grill for a char to sweeten them up and help release their good oils





Everything for the broth in the pot ready to go





About two hours into the stock reduction





Thinly sliced beef fillet ready for the hot broth





The final result





...and it was fkn awesome, just like I remember it!


----------



## Muggus (23/1/11)

Looks awesome Schooey.
Only ever tried it a couple of times, but i'm a big fan of Vietnamese food and cooking...especially religiously watching Luke Nguyen cooking shows. :wub:


----------



## schooey (23/1/11)

Yeah I don't mind Luke Nguyen, he tends to stay true to his roots... I hope his little fat noodle venture into star city and the tv series don't go to his head though. Also a bit of a fan of Kylie Kwong too; she's from a similar vein...

I should be honest too, part of the motivation of cooking this was seeing the tail end of a woman cooking it on SBS adding to the pangs that I'd already had, Interesting thing she did though was add some dried sand worms. I'm gonna have to make a trip to Cabramatta or Strathfield to find them, but I'd be keen to see the difference..


----------



## brettprevans (23/1/11)

Forgot to take pics. Maybe tomorrow. Lemon risotto. Shallots celery, lots of stock, rosemary, lots of parmesan, eggs yolks, double creme, olive oil and butter (of course) and lots of home grown lemon juice and zest. Glorious comfort food. Mind u cooking 900g of aborio for risotto in this heat/humidity sucks arse.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/1/11)

I have been making lots of stock and freezing it..essential ingrediants for veitnamees and asian

fishframes for about $2.50kg

chicken carcasses are cheap as chipps

beef bones are also cheap


----------



## schooey (23/1/11)

Yep, duke, and once you learn how to make a good stock/consomme, you just can't go back to using packet shite... it's like pizza sauce and craft beer


----------



## manticle (25/1/11)

Most stocks apart from beef stock/jus or brown type reduced stocks are ridiculously easy to make. Every time I cook prawns, I make a simple stock from the shells and heads and freeze it. Any chicken bones that don't get cooked get the same treatment.

For extra gelatinous goodness in any brown based jus, throw in a couple of veal and/or lamb shanks with your roasting bones.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/1/11)

schooey said:


> Yep, duke, and once you learn how to make a good stock/consomme, you just can't go back to using packet shite... it's like pizza sauce and craft beer




What where those spices that you had in the pan for that broth..

I do the same with prawns as well..

For my stocks, I do them with things like lemon grass, ginger, onion, star anniese, lime leaves....basically whatever I have ...

Gives that little bit extra to soups..

I also chill my stock after straining, and gently pour it off, leaving the break material in the pot.... just like AG Beer..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/1/11)

schooey said:


> Yep, duke, and once you learn how to make a good stock/consomme, you just can't go back to using packet shite... it's like pizza sauce and craft beer




What where those spices that you had in the pan for that broth..

I do the same with prawns as well..

For my stocks, I do them with things like lemon grass, ginger, onion, star anniese, lime leaves....basically whatever I have ...

Gives that little bit extra to soups..

I also chill my stock after straining, and gently pour it off, leaving the break material in the pot.... just like AG Beer..


----------



## schooey (25/1/11)

That particular spice mix I only use in broth for Phở... It's a Tbs each of coriander and fennel seeds, 4 star anise, a cinnamon quill, a couple of cardamom pods and half a dozen whole cloves.


----------



## Newbiebrewer (25/1/11)

:icon_drool2: mmm I'll have to remember that recipe when I goto uni, looks good.


----------



## manticle (26/1/11)

Doing my bit for Invasion day by having a roo burger. No photos - kind of looks like a burger anyway so you can imagine. The main secret to a good roo burger is bacon so the meat doesn't dry out. I make variations of this recipe all the time and you can make up a good amount of mince and make roo balls or even pie filling with leftover.

The base mince can have toasted dry spices added too - I often make the same but with toasted cummin, fennel seed and mint and serve with homemade yoghurt sauce. Versatile.

Today's version was: Roo mince
bacon
fresh continental parsley (garden)
Oregano (garden)
Garlic (a friend's garden)
fresh chilli
salt and pepper.

Roll (I just used a soft supermarket burger bun but you could make your own. Soft burger type rolls are good for burgers - focaccia, turkish bread, ciabatta etc are best left for something else).
Tomato
Lettuce (garden)
Chilli sauce (nice middle eastern one called Rana Hot sauce)

Dice bacon, chop herbs, garlic and chilli. Heat oil in pan, fry off until bacon starts to crisp. Allow to cool and add to bowl, including the oil and fat released from the bacon. Mix in roo mince using your hands until all ingedients are combined. Get a good size piece (fistful) roll into a ball and flatten gently. Heat oil in pan, fry burger 2 minutes each side and let rest a couple more minutes. Add favourite toppings - mine was a bacon, tomato and lettuce burger but cheese, onion, beetroot, egg etc would all work great.

Washed down with my version of Andrew QLD's coopers pale clone.


----------



## Mercs Own (26/1/11)

manticle said:


> Doing my bit for Invasion day by having a roo burger. No photos - kind of looks like a burger anyway so you can imagine. The main secret to a good roo burger is bacon so the meat doesn't dry out. I make variations of this recipe all the time and you can make up a good amount of mince and make roo balls or even pie filling with leftover.
> 
> The base mince can have toasted dry spices added too - I often make the same but with toasted cummin, fennel seed and mint and serve with homemade yoghurt sauce. Versatile.
> 
> ...



Manticle you could have tried that little bit harder for your friends and country and done a wattle seed, tassy pepper berry emu burger as well! Would have had the whole thing covered!


----------



## manticle (26/1/11)

Next year. Writing a thesis that's due in 4 days and was going to see if the fish and chip shop was open for a quick burger around 2pm. Decided to head to the supermarket and get food I could cook for myself instead.

Native ingredients are something I was passionately interested in when I was cooking peofessionally


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/1/11)

+1 Merc


----------



## bconnery (29/1/11)

Beef Curry with roti on the side. 
No the roti aren't home made. I have a number of good Indian/Asian shops nearby that sell a range of good frozen breads, and also I'm lazy...
My latest German Pils to go with it...


----------



## Katherine (1/2/11)

Schooey Ive being craving a Pho for weeks and was going on Friday to get one but I think you have inspired me to cook one. YUM....

Hope you topped it with bean sprouts, mint, basil and lemon...


----------



## Steve (1/2/11)

bconnery said:


> Beef Curry with roti on the side.
> No the roti aren't home made. I have a number of good Indian/Asian shops nearby that sell a range of good frozen breads, and also I'm lazy...
> My latest German Pils to go with it...
> 
> View attachment 43716



Those frozen rotis are great arent they. Always make sure I have a supply in the freezer. We eat them with curries, the kids eat them like a wrap with vegemite and grated cheese. Very nice with lashings of butter!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fents (2/2/11)

boneless organic leg of lamb, garlic and rosemary


----------



## Katherine (2/2/11)

Where is the finished product?


----------



## Fents (2/2/11)

Katie said:


> Where is the finished product?



in ma belly! actually prob down the dunny now seeings as its almost 24 hours later lol, plus finished meals look no where near as nice as preparing them imo.


----------



## Bribie G (2/5/11)

Not worth a thread so bumping this one.
I'm currently on a N.A.S. low sodium diet and found a hunk of dead cow in the freezer so made a traditional cow, onion and carrot stew. However I can't put in worcestershire sauce or gravy powder etc as they are killer sodium. After spicing it up with some herbs and peppercorn etc it was still looking rather grey and uninviting so 

Boom tish

I put in 1/4 cup of milled Carafa 2 (huskless of course) and it's come up a treat. Gives a certain nutty _je ne sais quois_ but it's hard to pick the peppercorns from the bits of carafa until you chew into them. 
I've christened it my Beef and Carafa S2 ("Stoo")


----------



## Airgead (2/5/11)

BribieG said:


> I put in 1/4 cup of milled Carafa 2 (huskless of course) and it's come up a treat. Gives a certain nutty _je ne sais quois_ but it's hard to pick the peppercorns from the bits of carafa until you chew into them.
> I've christened it my Beef and Carafa S2 ("Stoo")



Well done that man!


----------



## Katherine (2/5/11)

Barrumundi and Prawn Red Curry


----------



## Airgead (2/5/11)

Does this mean I have to start taking photos of dinner again?

Too late tonight... beef Tagine with spiced cous cous. All gone now.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Katherine (3/5/11)

Pork Belly, Bok choy and rice for us.... I was going to take a photo opps.


----------



## Airgead (3/5/11)

Katie said:


> Pork Belly, Bok choy and rice for us.... I was going to take a photo opps.



I'll see your pork belly and raise you a Spanish style beef rib casserole with rice...


----------



## Katherine (4/5/11)

Didnt get a photo of the pork belly it was good though...

Mexican night is Wednesday nights so not really photo worthy... Its not mole... Rest of the week is pretty boring also. 

Though I do feel a Guiness and Beef pie coming up... also a Irish stew thats if the price of lamb comes down.


----------



## Airgead (4/5/11)

Katie said:


> Didnt get a photo of the pork belly it was good though...
> 
> Mexican night is Wednesday nights so not really photo worthy... Its not mole... Rest of the week is pretty boring also.
> 
> Though I do feel a Guiness and Beef pie coming up... also a Irish stew thats if the price of lamb comes down.



I forgot the photo of the beef ribs too... ahh well. 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Katherine (16/5/11)

Made a lovely Steak and Guiness Pie.... so nice...


----------



## Airgead (17/5/11)

Katie said:


> Made a lovely Steak and Guiness Pie.... so nice...



Rabbit cacciatore last night...


----------



## Supra-Jim (17/5/11)

Knocked out some slow cooked ribs on Saturday night, only problem was I should have made more, couldn't stop eating them!!!






Chinese Hoisin Ribs

1 1/2 cups of Hoisin sauce
1/3 cup of light soy
1/4 cup of honey
5 garlic cloves
2 star anise
1 cinnamon quill
zest from one orange
1/2 tsp of sesame oil
1/4 cup of peanut oil

Combine all of the above and marinate ribs in the fridge (I did 3hrs but over night would be great)

Preheat oven to 170. Cover ribs with foil in a baking tray lined with baking paper and cook for 1.5 hours. Remove foil and continue to cook for 1 hour, basting every 15 minutes.

Take remaining marinate and 1/2 cup of chicken stock and reduce of high heat to a nice thick sauce, pour over ribs and get messy!!!!!

Cheers SJ

(credit for the recipe goes to my wife's copy of Real Living magazine)


----------



## Katherine (17/5/11)

Supra-Jim said:


> Knocked out some slow cooked ribs on Saturday night, only problem was I should have made more, couldn't stop eating them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nom nom nom RIBS love them


----------



## Katherine (7/6/11)

Made my first dough in quite some time... Worked well.


----------



## RobH (7/6/11)

On the weekend my wife made an awesome lamb stew/casserole using a 750ml bottle of some Coopers English Bitter that I bottled a year ago. Yuuum! There is still plenty in the fridge too. Great warming meal on a cold wintery day like today.


----------



## Mercs Own (12/6/11)

Crap photo - great dish

slow braised leg of lamb in adobo sauce


----------



## Katherine (14/6/11)

RASPBERRY SWIRL BUNDT CAKE


----------



## Fourstar (14/6/11)

Mercs Own said:


> Crap photo - great dish
> slow braised leg of lamb in adobo sauce



Mexican Adobo?

Ive been inspired to start cooking some traditional Mexican recipes (not tex-mex) for some time now and have always been stuck for finding decent cookbooks/resources. After a fair bit of research Ive decided upon and ordered a couple of Rick Bayless books, Mexican Everyday and Authentic Mexican. If they are everything they are cracked up to be, I'll be sure to get my hands on his Mexican Fiesta book which is supposedly ordered out like Neil Perrys balance and haromny with simple Mexican banquets through to difficult ones . 

I cant wait for some summer fiestas and blowing half of my pay packet at Casa Iberica every fortnight! I can see I'll be making my own white corn tortillas and growing tomatillos in no time.


----------



## brettprevans (14/6/11)

homemade slow stewed beef pies with mashed potato and polenta tops. I only mucked about with making 4 nice looking ones. the rest are a lot more 'rustic'. plus these are onyl normal muffin size, the others i made were 'tex muffin' size ie big buggers. 



:icon_drool2:

edit: ignore the naff woodern cutlery, I was taking a proper picture for a blog


----------



## Mercs Own (17/6/11)

Fourstar said:


> Mexican Adobo?
> 
> Ive been inspired to start cooking some traditional Mexican recipes (not tex-mex) for some time now and have always been stuck for finding decent cookbooks/resources. After a fair bit of research Ive decided upon and ordered a couple of Rick Bayless books, Mexican Everyday and Authentic Mexican. If they are everything they are cracked up to be, I'll be sure to get my hands on his Mexican Fiesta book which is supposedly ordered out like Neil Perrys balance and haromny with simple Mexican banquets through to difficult ones .
> 
> I cant wait for some summer fiestas and blowing half of my pay packet at Casa Iberica every fortnight! I can see I'll be making my own white corn tortillas and growing tomatillos in no time.



I love and have Authentic Mexican by Rick Bayliss and I just recently bought My Abuela's Table which is a really lovely traditional mexican cook book and has just been released - bought mine from Dymocks. The real mexican food is awesome!

Chipotles in Adobo sauce you can buy on line from Monteray Foods

http://www.montereyfoods.com.au/cart.php?t...category_id=270


----------



## schooey (18/6/11)

Pretty simple Eggs Benny for brekky.... Crappy iphone pic is no reflection on how good they tasted.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## schooey (18/6/11)

It was colder than your mother in law's stare here today, and I had the urge to make some old school, from scratch, comfort food. So I decided to make a risotto. By posting all the pics, I'm in no way trying to teach anyone how to suck eggs, it was more a 'record keeping exercise; I'm sure there are many out there that can cook a better and more authentic risotto than me. This is just one I always cook and the family absolutely demolish every time....and again, apologies for the crappy iphone pics

So firts it was a pot of chicken stock...just the carcass of a leftover bbq chicken; the leftover shredded meat from the frame is added later and the balance needed made up with some quick pan fried thighs




Then some carrot puree done in the thermomix... it's just a panfried onion, some peeled and chopped carrots, a knob of butter and a ladle of the chicken stock cooked and fine pureed




First in the pan and not shown is another diced onion and a couple of cloves of garlic sauteed with some olive oil and another smidge of butter and a good pinch of salt flakes. The salt really brings the sweetness out of the onions when sauteeing.. After this step and still not shown is a couple of vines of thyme and a bay leaf or two sauteed off with the onions. Then I remove the thyme and the bay leaf and add the arborio rice and sautee it off until it soaks up the liquid and begins to go opaque. Then I add a generous splash of wine and begin frying off the rice until all the liquid is gone again and the rice is starting to release its starch in the pan, which is where I am up to in this pic




Then I ladle in enough of the stock, which has been kept warm (very important) until it covers the rice like shown. This is where I differ from a lot of people that I've seen make risotto; I don't stir the bejesus out of it here. I have the heat at a level where it takes 5 or so minutes to evaporate the stock and I turn the rice over maybe a couple of times. I think over working the rice here contirbutes to a mushy texture in the end.




When the first lot of stock has evaporated completely and the rice is releasing more of that creamy starch on the bottom of the pan, I add the same amount of stock again, along with some sliced portabello mushies and the chicken flesh




Then repeat the same; evaporate the liquid while only turning the rice a few times until it releases the last of those creamy starches as shown on the bottom of the pan. At this stage, the rice should be a bit firmer than al dente.




To finish the rice, in goes the carrot puree and a little more stock. Very much a bit of an educated guess as to how much you'll need to get the texture of the rice correct.




last is some grated parmesan and a knob of butter to give it some saltiness and a nice glisten and silky mouthfeel. Once tha has incorporated, I add a good pinch of finely chopped parsley and season to taste.




and in the bowl with a garnish of parsley




polished of with a LCPA.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## drsmurto (18/6/11)

My risotto has more wine than stock..... :icon_drunk: 

But that does look tasty Schooey!


----------



## bconnery (19/6/11)

I feel slack in posting without pics but...
My wife "insists" on Sunday roasts in colder weather so it has been mostly beef and lamb for a month or two but this week I rocked out a roast free range chicken, all the usual market veges, although I couldn't find parsnips this week, and all washed down with a 2003 Hunter Valley Riesling I found in the the wine cellar under the stairs...
Although I used an Irish Red for the gravy...


----------



## Katherine (20/6/11)

schooey said:


> It was colder than your mother in law's stare here today, and I had the urge to make some old school, from scratch, comfort food. So I decided to make a risotto. By posting all the pics, I'm in no way trying to teach anyone how to suck eggs, it was more a 'record keeping exercise; I'm sure there are many out there that can cook a better and more authentic risotto than me. This is just one I always cook and the family absolutely demolish every time....and again, apologies for the crappy iphone pics
> 
> So firts it was a pot of chicken stock...just the carcass of a leftover bbq chicken; the leftover shredded meat from the frame is added later and the balance needed made up with some quick pan fried thighs
> 
> ...




YUMMMMMM! I agiate mine also... I dont stir and stir... looks awsome...


----------



## Katherine (7/7/11)

I got Mercurios Menu for my birthday.... LOVE IT....

Ill be posting soon......


----------



## Fourstar (7/7/11)

Mercs Own said:


> I love and have Authentic Mexican by Rick Bayliss and I just recently bought My Abuela's Table which is a really lovely traditional mexican cook book and has just been released - bought mine from Dymocks. The real mexican food is awesome!



Homemade corn tortillas and huevos rancheros with ranchera salsa. :icon_drool2: 

Was the perfect breakfast last weekend.


----------



## bconnery (10/7/11)

We've been massively spoilt with roasting vege choice at the markets recently. 
I put one of each type of veg in the roast on the plate in this one, plus an extra potato, and maybe a couple more bits...
Marinated lamb roast from the market meat stand, whole roasted garlic, leek, onion, potato, parsnip, pumpkin, carrot, purple carrot (a new superfood apparently, according to my brief searching on the subject when researching how they could be used), and 4 types of sweet potato. We have the 'standard' orange, the purple skinned one which goes white on the inside, a white skinned one which goes purple on the inside and now a little purple one that looks pretty much like a dog turd to be frank, but has a dark purple flesh and roasts beautifully...
All this in a Flemish ale gravy. 
Overcooked the lamb unfortunately, but it hadn't dried out so went down well smothered in gravy. 
Plus a large container of left over roast veg for salads and maybe a frittata (or really an eggy thing as we call it here...) during the week 

Washed down with a 2005 Cabernet Merlot. 

View attachment 47020


----------



## Sully (10/7/11)

schooey said:


> Pretty simple Eggs Benny for brekky.... Crappy iphone pic is no reflection on how good they tasted.... :icon_drool2:
> 
> View attachment 46482





One of my favorites Schooey.. chuck on a couple of steamed asparagus spears and :icon_drool2:


----------



## Newbee(r) (19/7/11)

After getting home well after 6pm again, was hard to get the motivation up but 20 min of prep and hey presto, Roast chicken casserole (and a couple of american IPA longnecks while waiting...). Got to love one pot cooking. Hey, goes nicely with my one pot BIAB!!


----------



## ledgenko (23/8/11)

Tonight ... its Coconut rice and pork / corriander meatballs in a green curry sauce complimented with a 1993 Art series Leeuwin Estate Gerwetz Traminer ... followed by Coconut cream pannacotta with a lime reduced sugar syrup served in Champers flutes ... 

I do love raiding my fathers wine cellar .. ;-) 

I have no idea where he got these boxes from or how he has hidden them from me for so long... 

Lucky he said check out the cellar before he gave me the keys to his house ... on his way to our beachside 6 bedroom house in Busso .. 

Life is Great !!!



No I am not bragging ...


----------



## Bribie G (30/8/11)

Hare Krishna Halava - sultana variety, with cream


----------



## drsmurto (9/10/11)

Not something i cooked but something i am equally chuffed with.

5 years ago at a conference in Italy i was served fresh blood orange juice with breakfast and fell in love. 

12 months ago i bought and planted a blood orange tree.

Yesterday i harvested my first crop, 7 oranges and whacked them in the fridge.

This morning i squeezed them all and had fresh blood orange juice with my breakfast (~400mL from 7 oranges)


----------



## Airgead (10/10/11)

DrSmurto said:


> Not something i cooked but something i am equally chuffed with.
> 
> 5 years ago at a conference in Italy i was served fresh blood orange juice with breakfast and fell in love.



I love blood orange juice. Try (once you have a more substantial crop) it in a sorbet...

Cheers
Dave


----------



## drsmurto (10/10/11)

Airgead said:


> I love blood orange juice. Try (once you have a more substantial crop) it in a sorbet...
> 
> Cheers
> Dave



Funnily enough that is what my partner suggested when she tasted it. Next season!


----------



## ledgenko (19/12/11)

Hey all. I am the main cook in our house and have been wondering how our diet rolls in comparison to others .. We are an average incomes family with healthy appetites and fans of good food ... 

So I thought over the next few weeks I could see what everyone else is cooking / and or eating ... I will try and post some of our home cooked takeout meals ... with recipes I have either cloned or have been shown / given from around the globe... 

I have seen on this site a series of food based threads so I hope this does not annoy the Moderators ... 




Chicken Laksa - Matts take on it anyhow ..

2 tablespoons of Peanut oil
6 candle nuts (or can be interchanged with macadamia nuts)
2 teaspoons of chilli powder (heat is your choice)
2 teaspoons ground cummin
4 cloves Garlic (4 teaspoons minced) 
1 large onion (minced)
1 large tomato, Chopped
1 teaspoon sugar
2 1/2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon white pepper
3 cans (400ml) coconut milk
500gm vermicilli rice noodles
250gm beanshoots
400gm shredded cooked chicken meat (brown meat if possible)
60gm fried hard beancurd (fried tofu) 
6 spring onions 
1 can (400ml) coconut cream
3 green or red chilli thinly sliced
4 Kaffir lime leaves 
Corriander leaves chopped (garnish) 

Method :

Heat oil in Wok or large saucepan and fry candlenut with cummin, garlic, onion and chilli powder, for about 5 mins , stirring constantly.Add chopped tomato, salt, sugar and pepper, then add coconut milk and heat until almost boiling, lower heat so soup is simmering and allow to simmer for 6 - 8 minutes. Set aside but keep warm, add kaffir lime leaves once off heat. 

Pour boiling water over rice noodles and allow to stand for about 10 mins or until softened. Drain, rinse with cold water. Allow beasprouts to sit in ice and water to crispen. 

To serve share noodles across 6 bowls, add bean sprouts, shredded chicken, fried tofu and the spring onion. Share the coconut cream across the 6 bowls and top up with coconut milk mixture / sauce. Garnish with sliced chilli and chopped coriander.. Soy Sauce, Chilli Sambal and crushed peanuts may be added as condiments. The use of Thai Basil and a wedge of lemon is also good. 



Cheers 

Matt ... 

BTW - as a beer to compliment this style of cooking any Asian Lagers would suit such as Singha or Bingtang - For those who have brewed beers with rice as an adjunct .. a Vietnamese street lager would be great...


----------



## twizt1d (19/12/11)

makes my bacon n egg sanga look a bit sad..
i do a bit of thai cooking aswell, since i spent 11 years as a prawn fisherman it was always a seafood laksa with western king prawns, balmain bugs and squid

another good prawn one is loads of finely diced onion/garlic fried off, add a glass of white wine and tub of cream bang the prawns in and reduce until prawns are cooked served on a bed of rice or on top of a nice steak


----------



## Bubba Q (19/12/11)

i had sausages for dinner, ingredients were sausages and heat


----------



## manticle (19/12/11)

Check out the 'what's on the table?' thread which could do with some rejuvenation anyway.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=35723


----------



## Greg.L (20/12/11)

This morning I found some saffron mushrooms under pine trees, about a kilo. I'm going to try a pie with mushrooms, onions, garlic, zucchini, carrot and chicken mince, maybe sage and oregano. If you don't hear from me ever again they weren't really saffron mushrooms.


----------



## ledgenko (20/12/11)

Greg ... thats a classic .. sounds good thou ... the Mods should totally put Like and Unlike buttons on this site ... 2 thumbs up for humour... 

Matt


----------



## scooter_59 (20/12/11)

I just baked a zucchini slice for dinner with a salad on the side .


----------



## ledgenko (20/12/11)

Ok .. tonight there is a feast from the Garden ... 

A Warm Asian Chicken salad ..

3 x chicken breasts sliced in half 
4 cups or a bag of mixed lettuce leaves ( rocket goes well in this) 
a good handful of bean sprouts 
1 x lebo cucumber 
2 x carrots
3 tablespoons or a good slosh of Coconut vinegar
a bloody good crack of pepper 
1 x chilli sliced from tip to half way 8 times and placed in ice to curl


Ok .. so the stand out in this recipe is a lack of coconut cream but the trust coconut vinegar (see a really awesome multicultural asian store) it is a bitter , kinda citrusy sour vinegar which once u taste u will know what I mean .. it is the BOMB ...

slice the Chilli from the tip to about 1/2 way along the chilli or more if u are a bit adventurous ... place in a bowl with ice and COLD water ... and let it curl .. its a garnish so if it does not work just chuck it on top and say you split it for shits and giggles ...

so grill chicken breast in a little oil and a good crack of pepper, until browned and looking sweet .. put aside but ensure that it is cooked .. put the lettuce leaves , cucumber (sliced finely) carrots (as per cucumber) ok .. now the splashing of coconut vinegar .. do your self a favour and smell and taste it first .. It should smell like coconut .. but slightly acidic .. taste is devine .. add as much as your palate wants ... in my case .. HEAPS ... 


This salad goes extremely well with the latest Little creatures Single batch -The Big Dipper ... or a Pilsner..


----------



## ledgenko (20/12/11)

OK ... guys and Gals ... you are going to get every dinner I cook for 2012 .. so ... Its worth reading ... I am going to recreate all of my family meals on here .. all the favourites and the recipes which are my family .. an on the 16th of November 2012 I am hosting my 40th Birthday and launch of my new cook book ... "The Long Table" ... I will be matching beer to meals and am happy to hear advice from any one of you about recipes .. like or dislike .. am I using you as guinea pigs .. NOPE ... but as fellow brewers and people with taste and an ability to say way mouthfeel is ... I appreciate your opinion .. I am anxious to read all of your meals and recipes .. perhaps your recipe will become a family favourite .... trust me this is NON profit ... this is for my kids .. I want them to have something to hand onto their kids so they don't forget their roots... so challenge me .. don't be arseholes .. food is mega important .. and yes Beer will be a HUGE chapter .. as will Salami.. pies .. desserts and Biltong ..


----------



## Fourstar (20/12/11)

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale Ice Cream. :icon_cheers: 

600ml cream
1 bottle of SNPA
5 egg yolks
150g sugar
1 vanilla bean, split
150ml full cream milk

heat cream, milk, sugar and scraped vanilla beans (and pod) until steaming (70deg~). 

Beat eggs until pale in a mixing bowl. Add hot cream slowly to eggs to temper, whisking vigiourously then return back to pan including the split vanilla bean.

Reheat the now 'custard' until it reaches 76 deg with constant stirring. immediately remove from the heat and sieve into a clean mixing bowl (to ensure there are no eggy lumps if your custard curdled). add the vanilla pod back into the custard to continue to infuse.

rapid chill over an ice bowl or 'no chill' in the refridgerator for several hours.

When ready to churn, remove custard from the fride and fish out the vanilla pod. combine with a COLD bottle of SNPA and then churn as per ice cream mixers manufacturer directions.

Ripen the ice cream in the freezer for as long as you can wait (24 hours is best).


I really want to make this with a scotch ale or some barleywine. Would also be good if you steep crystal malt in the milk instead of vanilla too! :super:


----------



## ledgenko (22/12/11)

Fourstar ... thats awesome .. as I sit back and enjoy a six pack of celebration from Sierra Nevada ... Freakin awesome beer and I could imagine it in an ice-cream over a rhubarb and apple crumble ... 


but tonight although I had a plan of a huge cook up I went a bit down ... considering my son broke his arms and I spent most of the day running around getting him between docs appoints and xrays back to the docs etc.... 

So dinner tonight was a bacon and egg pie .. with a twist 


I used a short crust pastry as a base ... I can't say I blind baked it as there is no POINT IMO with short crust pastry but did put it in a 220 C oven for 10mins to sort the base out .. then removed it from the oven .. put a layer of uncooked bacon on the base and lt it sit whilst I cooked 1 brown onion, 1 tablespoon of Garlic (minced) and 2 Chorizos in a fry pan so the onion was caramelised and the chorizos browned .. mean while I cooked 6 rashers of bacon .. once all done ... I started layering the pie ... I cracked 6 eggs in the first layer .. covered them in the onion, garlic and chorizo mix.. followed by more bacon and another 6 eggs .. over the top .. puff pastry ... with a few breath holes .. egg wash and a touch of sumac .. into the oven for about 30 mins .. or 3 pints (  ) ... 

wait 30 mins once out of oven .. tuck in .. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD .... Tomorrow a few special ones s the parents arrive ... I can say a Sambal with ayam and nasi (chilli chicken and rice ) with chicken wings adjusted to handles ... 


Not quite sure for the rest of the week but XMAS ... read .. pancakes with strawberries and chic for breakfast .. followed by french champers ...


----------



## Fourstar (22/12/11)

ledgenko said:


> Fourstar ... thats awesome .. as I sit back and enjoy a six pack of celebration from Sierra Nevada ... Freakin awesome beer and I could imagine it in an ice-cream over a rhubarb and apple crumble ...



It was planned but got delayed to yesterday. Going to be churned when i get home tonight and adding a bottle of torpedo instead as i accidentally opened my last SNPA last night. Whoops! :drinks: 

My whole inspiration for getting an ice cream maker last year was to maker some beer ice cream and now im finally doing it (around 15 ice creams later!)


----------



## ledgenko (23/12/11)

Fourstar ... good choice with the Torpedo ... I am in love with that beer ... fantastic!!!! 

Let me know how it turns out ... I would not mind trying making ice-cream with the Big dipper ... Yeah Baby.. That would be the bomb ... or maybe Monteiths Summer ale .. 


:icon_drool2:


----------



## ledgenko (23/12/11)

So Last my Parents arrived and I figured I was going to make a quick dish of Sambal Nasi lemak ... but unfortunately due to things getting out of hand and the oldies getting on it, we settled on a light dinner of Mango, Avocado, lettuce, cucumber and cherry tomatoes as a bed for the 2 KG of Chicken boomerangs which had been separated and marinated for 24hrs in Kecap Manis and Banana sauce ... Then oven backed at 180 for 10 mins and rested to cool prior to placing on top of the salad and finished off with the juice of a lime over the whole dish ... worked out ok ... 


Tonight ... Sambal Nasi Lemak ... with asian fried chicken pieces and coconut rice ... 

Matt


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/12/11)

Sid you just mash up a few bananas and mix it with the kecap manis or were there some other ingredients in there too? Genuinely interested now that the price of nanas has come back down.


----------



## ledgenko (23/12/11)

Liam, Banana sauce is a philipino sauce .. it replaces the use of tomato sauce .. has a chilli bite and well worth the effort of finding ... but whilst you are picking that up from the local asian store see if they have coconut vinegar ... That stuff is the BOMB !!!!! the best thing I have found in 2011 !!!! I am now using it in almost everything .. 


SERIOUSLY !!!

Matt


----------



## Fish13 (24/12/11)

gee

all i had tonight was

Soysauce and redgum honey marinated chicken thighs on the BBQ with rice...

Chucked in a bit of sweet thai chilli sauce for spice. wasn't too bad but i fucked up cooking the rice and the thighs could of done with a longer soak...

Although the cleaning of the BBQ plate with a cinnamon ale helped with the flavour a little


----------



## Fourstar (27/12/11)

ledgenko said:


> Fourstar ... good choice with the Torpedo ... I am in love with that beer ... fantastic!!!!
> Let me know how it turns out ... I would not mind trying making ice-cream with the Big dipper ... Yeah Baby.. That would be the bomb ... or maybe Monteiths Summer ale ..
> :icon_drool2:




Interesting to say the least, it would be better with a burnt caramel ice cream base or something to that effect (maybe some crystal malt steeped in milk)? I used 3/4 of a bottle but next time i'd reduce to half as the bitterness causes a strange finish and the base custard i used wasnt a perfect fit (IMO). 

The high about of beer in the mix means there is less fat and sugar in the custard so it turns out somewhat icy. Some more work required to get it fluffy and creamy but it still tastes good. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (27/12/11)

When smoking a turkey for xmas lunch on xmas eve i decided on some baby back ribs for dinner that night. (might as well take advantage of all of the smokers space.)

low smoked w/hickory for 3 1/2 hours. :icon_drool2: 

check-out the smoke ring on these bad boys!


----------



## drsmurto (27/12/11)

Partner is away so that means i cook shellfish.

Tonight it was an old favourite, blue swimmer crab spaghetti (sometimes linguine). :icon_drool2: 

Blue swimmer crab meat, cooked
Chillies
Garlic
Olive Oil 
Herbs (parsley, chives, oregano)
White wine
Cherry tomatoes
Cracked pepper
Spaghetti

I doubt i need to explain how it comes together. Quantities are to taste, you need loads of olive oil though.






Followed that up with some fresh boysenberries from the garden. Made a faux coulis (berries plus sugar plus a dash of lemon juice - normally mashed and used as a sauce, i leave it whole), some whipped cream and jobs done.


----------



## flano (5/1/12)

My sister made this on xmas day as a side.
It was a big hit.

I then made it for another BBQ and again it was a big hit.

It is meant to be a low cal rice salad.

doesn't taste low cal though.
enjoy.

Ingredients
2 cups brown rice (cooked)
1 bunch chives, chopped
1 bunch shallots, chopped
1 red capsicum, finely chopped
3/4 cup currants
2-3 tablespoons slivered almonds
2-3 tablespoons unsalted cashews (half crushed)
2-3 tablespoons sunflower seeds

Dressing
1/2 cup olive oil
1/4 cup soy sauce
2 cloves crushed garlic


----------



## Fourstar (5/1/12)

beernorks said:


> My sister made this on xmas day as a side.
> It was a big hit.



An awesome variation on this by Karen Martini. Always raved about by people who have never had a decent non-bogan rice salad.  

http://nourish-me.blogspot.com/2008/04/stu...nd-transit.html


----------



## Truman42 (5/1/12)

Last Wednesday we had a family reunion at my Uncles house and he got in a caterer to do Sri Lankan Hoppers.

They were bloody nice and went down well with a pork and lamb curry that you simply pour into the middle of the hopper.

There easy to make and a nice alternative to rice.

The pic is from a website, not mine..


----------



## Katherine (10/1/12)

Burmese Chicken Curry


----------



## browndog (10/1/12)

Katie, that's got my mouth watering, how does the recipe go?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Katherine (10/1/12)

yet thar hin
(chicken curry with limes (burma)

3 tbsp vegetable oil (i use rice bran oil)
1tsp sesame oil
3 med onions finaly chopped
2 cloves garlic chopped
1 tsp ground tummeric
1 tbsp of ground coriander
2 cinnamon sticks
4 cloves
3 fresh kaffir lime leaves
4 boned and skinned chicken breasts
4 boned and skinned thigh
3 tbsp balachaung (if you cant find use chilli and shimp paste)
1 stem of lemongrass cut into 3
175 grams of can chopped tomatoes (im using fresh ones about 5 cut up)
1 tsp of freshly ground pepper
1 Tspn fish sauce
juice of 2 limes
salt to taste
1 lime cut into wedges for garnish......

mix oil and sesame oil together in a bowl, then transfer to a large ovenproof casserole dish and place over a medium heat, add onion and fry stirring frequently for 5 minutes.

Stir in garlic, tumeric and coriander, cinnamon sticks cloves and lime leaves... add chicken pieces and stir until they are well coated.

Add balachaung and stir fry for 2 minutes add the lemongrass and tomatoes, then cover and simmer for 30 minutes.

uncover the dish and increase the heat a little, add black pepper, fish sauceand lime juice. if mixture to thick add hot water.

Cook the chicken for 10 minutes more, adding salt if necessary. Serve the curry immediately or cook it further until the chicken is very tender and falling off the bones.

To cook curry longer cover the dish and place in oven preheated to 160c/325f/gas 3... cook for 20 minutes then reduce the temp to 110c/225f/gas 1/4 and cook for up to 1 hour if desired....

Remove the cinnamon sticks, cloves, limes leaves and lemongrass. Skim off some of the oil from the sauce and garnish with lime wedges to serve.............................




katie


----------



## browndog (10/1/12)

Looks like a cross between a malay and thai curry.


----------



## Katherine (10/1/12)

it sure does does have thai influence the recipe says also. The Balanchuan is also used in Malay cuisene... its one of my favourites and heat from the chilli and sourness from the lime is awesome.. I hope you cook it.


----------



## drsmurto (15/1/12)

Fig season is here so this morning i went out to the tree, picked a few and caramelised them in butter with a sprinkle of sugar.

Served in pancakes with a drizzle of honey. :icon_drool2: 

No pics as i wolfed them down in no time.

Picked several buckets of plums last night for jam and sauce (and eating). 

Definitely my favourite time of the year when the summer fruits are in plentiful supply.


----------



## elec (15/1/12)

Today's lunch, fresh mudcrab with dill mayo on a roll straight from the oven, washed down with a pint of house mid, chock full of saaz. Hard to handle........


----------



## manticle (15/1/12)

Katie said:


> yet thar hin
> (chicken curry with limes (burma)
> 
> 
> katie



Looks great. Love from scratch curry pastes etc.

Got me thinking about what to do with the whole chook I'm cooking for dinner tonight.


----------



## brettprevans (17/1/12)

so a belated post of whats was on the xmas plate at my folks place....the old man's an chef and Im spewing I didnt take pictures of the actual food. but read the menu and drool.



aaron crackle is just ultra crispy crackle.


----------



## Tony (21/1/12)

Steak and Murpheys stout pie with Dutch Cream tatters cooked in olive oil, thyme, garlic and balsamic vinigar and home grown beans, blanched then finnished in garlic butter, lemon juice and pecorino cheese.

YUM


----------



## chug!chug! (21/1/12)

oh f*ck!


----------



## TasChris (29/1/12)

Hmmm you may be able to smell my tea if you push your nose close enough to the screen.
Nearly all ingredients home grown/raised


Pork raised on milk washings, colostrum and veg scraps
Roast Potatoes, Kifler 
Roast Carrots
Roast Sweet potato (import)
Roast Pumpkin (import)
Peas 
Corn
Cauli

Desert will be strawbs and raspberries with cream (import)
How grown pork takes some beating, bit like home grown tomatoes, you realise what crap we are sold at supermarkets.

I'm going to get a smoker by the time next run of pigs is done so I can do my own hocks, ham, and bacon.
My cardiologist will shout me the smoker I'm sure.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Katherine (8/2/12)

Pork chop with black berry sauce


----------



## Katherine (8/2/12)

Chicken pesto pasta... (basic but LOVE)


----------



## Katherine (8/2/12)

This is my lite version of a green curry it was GOOD better then most resturants in Australia that make them wayyyy to creamy. Lots of heat, kaffir and basil....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/2/12)

This thread reminds me of this blog: http://www.http://cooksuck.com/


----------



## Katherine (8/2/12)

My small serving of Sate Beef.... yummy a family favourite...


----------



## brettprevans (8/2/12)

Kt if I ever get a brew.pub going ur wieking with me girl


----------



## drsmurto (9/2/12)

Katie said:


> View attachment 52227
> 
> 
> My small serving of Sate Beef.... yummy a family favourite...



:icon_drool2: 

I've run out of sate sauce


----------



## Katherine (10/2/12)

Ive seen it in Coles I think.....


----------



## Katherine (16/2/12)

Pork Kakadu Plum and Lemon Aspen Sausages with mace mash and steamed vege with a balsamic blackberry reduction..........
soooooooooooooooo good...


----------



## benno1973 (16/2/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> This thread reminds me of this blog: http://www.http://cooksuck.com/



Damn you for wasting 3 hours of my time! Funny blog - couldn't stop reading...


----------



## manticle (16/2/12)

Katie said:


> Ive seen it in Coles I think.....



Surely you gourmands make your own?

Got me hankering for a bit of sate action now.


----------



## benno1973 (16/2/12)

Those snags looks a bit rare Katie


----------



## drsmurto (16/2/12)

manticle said:


> Surely you gourmands make your own?
> 
> Got me hankering for a bit of sate action now.



If you have a reliable recipe I'd be very keen to see it, I love making my curry pastes myself.

There is something so therapeutic about pounding ingredients in a mortar with a pestle. Maybe it is just me who imagines the face of a previous boss being bludgeoned with the pestle :blink: :lol:


----------



## manticle (16/2/12)

I've made a few good satay/sate sauces but like a lot of my beers, it's often not repeated often enough for me to take notes.

From memory - generally roasted peanuts (blended), coconut cream, ginger, maybe some soy (ketsap manis even better) and probably some garlic and chilli* but what I will do is make one some time late next week and post here. Like all recipes, it will be able to be tweaked to taste. Generally I research and tweak myself (including beer).

*Unnecessary - love chilli though.

I've ground many a person into a good red curry paste.


----------



## benno1973 (16/2/12)

Garlic, chilli, coconut milk, sesame oil, fish sauce, brown sugar, lime juice... blitz. = satay peanut sauce!!

Sorry, no exact amounts, it's just a glug of this, a bit of that, and so on...


----------



## manticle (16/2/12)

You put peanuts in it too somewhere yeah?


----------



## benno1973 (16/2/12)

Pfftf... peanuts in a peanut sauce? That's crazy talk.

Yeh, sorry, there's dry roasted peanuts in there too. If I had to guess amounts, I'd say...

handful of peanuts
1-2 cloves garlic
1 chilli (my kids don't like it too spicy)
1/2 tin coconut milk
splash of fish sauce
1-2 tbsp brown sugar
juice from a lime
splash of soy sauce


----------



## manticle (16/2/12)

Looks gold.

Coles sells sate sauce?!? Katie, I've never been ashamed of you before but I am now.

Mightily.


----------



## Katherine (17/2/12)

Its not normal SATAY sauce its SATE sauce it was made early 70's in hong kong... my mother introduced it to me a long long time ago... You only use a teaspoon or 3.... its made of soy beans... (so its part of my receipe) Airgeard and Fourstar use it also.... 


of cause I can make my own satay sauce...


----------



## Katherine (17/2/12)

Honey Ginger Chicken

honey from my friends bees... awesome.

Not the best photo but first time I cut a chicken up chinese style... This was a hit with my daughter... not to sweet and nicely balanced with the ginger.


----------



## Airgead (17/2/12)

Katie said:


> Its not normal SATAY sauce its SATE sauce it was made early 70's in hong kong... my mother introduced it to me a long long time ago... You only use a teaspoon or 3.... its made of soy beans... (so its part of my receipe) Airgeard and Fourstar use it also....
> 
> 
> of cause I can make my own satay sauce...



Yep. That's good stuff the ol Jimmy's.. Always like to have a jar of it kicking around for a quick stir fry. Not at all like satay sauce (despite the similarity in spelling).

Cheers
Dave


----------



## manticle (17/2/12)

I see. I thought it was a variation on the spelling. Apologies for the aspersions you lot.

On my table is a slice of humble pie.


----------



## Katherine (17/2/12)

manticle said:


> I see. I thought it was a variation on the spelling. Apologies for the aspersions you lot.
> 
> On my table is a slice of humble pie.



Watch this space for a SATAY......


----------



## Airgead (17/2/12)

manticle said:


> I see. I thought it was a variation on the spelling. Apologies for the aspersions you lot.
> 
> On my table is a slice of humble pie.



I did some research a while back and apparently its a regional thing. Sate/Satay (both derived from French) means the same thing - meat on skewers but the sauce used on said meat is different from region to region.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## manticle (17/2/12)

I had a look at the Jimmy's and the ingredients list would possibly be a good start for having a crack?

Does have peanuts, soy sauce, garlic etc plus some crustacean type thing (maybe along the lines of shrimp paste) and oil. Also something I read suggested a long and probably slow cooking time.


----------



## sponge (17/2/12)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Pfftf... peanuts in a peanut sauce? That's crazy talk.
> 
> Yeh, sorry, there's dry roasted peanuts in there too. If I had to guess amounts, I'd say...
> 
> ...



That's pretty much my go to recipe for satay sauce.

Definitely need the lime, and chili. I just about always chuck a bit of ginger in there as well as nothing beats a bit of ginger and lime combo. Plus a nice heaped teaspoon of red curry paste helps it along as well...

I will admit, if I cant be bothered blending it up, ill just chuck a heaped tablespoon of peanut butter in to thicken it up, along with a handful of dry roasted peanuts that have been slightly crushed in my hand for a nice little bit of mixed texture as you get some whole nuts, and others that have been nicely crushed.


Sponge


----------



## Katherine (17/2/12)

manticle said:


> I had a look at the Jimmy's and the ingredients list would possibly be a good start for having a crack?
> 
> Does have peanuts, soy sauce, garlic etc plus some crustacean type thing (maybe along the lines of shrimp paste) and oil. Also something I read suggested a long and probably slow cooking time.




oh it does have peanuts....Just buy some its cheap as chips and last in the fridge for ever.... Changs brought one out (calling it the ORIGINAL SATE) pfttt! its not. I have not tried it and wont. I love my Jimmy paste.

I make a nice bbq prawn dish with it ... mmmmmmmm


----------



## manticle (17/2/12)

I'm going to buy some next time I get paid and then have a crack at making something similar. It will probably end up nothing like it but I may still make a delicious paste/sauce.


----------



## benno1973 (17/2/12)

Katie said:


> Its not normal SATAY sauce its SATE sauce it was made early 70's in hong kong... my mother introduced it to me a long long time ago... You only use a teaspoon or 3.... its made of soy beans... (so its part of my receipe) Airgeard and Fourstar use it also....
> 
> of cause I can make my own satay sauce...



Ha! Geez Katie, I thought things had gotten desperate if you'd been buying satay sauce!!

I'll have a look for this next time I'm at the asian supermarket. Looks good!


----------



## brettprevans (20/2/12)

ridiculously hot and humid in melbourne yesterday. so what does a typical aussie decide to make for dinner...yup roasts. nothing special just good honest food

free range chook marinated in olive oil, fresh sage and oregeno, and alittle lemon juice, with 2 wedges of lemon stuck in the cavity.




roast kumra, carrots (from the garden) and pumpkin (from the garden). and of course obligitory green peas

nice kilo of silverside roast, marinated in red wine, garlic and rosemary



and of course pan juice gravy :icon_drool2: nothing added to the pan yet in this pic. just pure pan juice. only had to add 1.5 tblsp of flour and some water.


----------



## benno1973 (20/2/12)

Jeezus! It's 7am and I now feel like a roast! Nice looking bird there...


----------



## brettprevans (20/2/12)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Jeezus! It's 7am and I now feel like a roast! Nice looking bird there...


its was from lilydale farm. it was a beautiful bird. i was stoked, kids devoured it. and only like $1.50 more a kilo than the coles brand birds which have no details on how the animal was kept and they (coles) birds looked a smaller and not as good colour wise as the one from lilydale farm. she was a nice 2kg bird.


----------



## Fourstar (20/2/12)

Katie said:


> Its not normal SATAY sauce its SATE sauce it was made early 70's in hong kong... my mother introduced it to me a long long time ago... You only use a teaspoon or 3.... its made of soy beans... (so its part of my receipe) Airgeard and Fourstar use it also....
> of cause I can make my own satay sauce...
> View attachment 52412




After having devoured close to 100 satay sticks whilst in Malaysia i wont go past anything but a malay satay and it has to be cooked over coals. No coals, no satay IMO. Much like having a Souvlaki cooked over coals compared to one over a gas grill. It just isn't the same. Also, if you use anything other than brown meat (thigh/drumstick) meat on your chicken skewers i'll come and hunt you down.

http://rasamalaysia.com/malaysian-sataynow...peanut-sauce/2/

This is a beautiful satay sauce but needs a little more sugar than the recipe states however its pretty much spot on. I also throw a dash of coconut cream into it after frying off the paste until the cream splits and continue with the recipe. The sauce should be distinctly sweet followed up by balanced spice/creaminess (least all the ones i tasted in Penang were.) :icon_cheers: 

Another note, try satay with lamb bbq chops (the forequarter ones) diced up and on to skewers to compliment chicken ones. The best satays i had in Malaysia were the lamb/mutton ones at the hawker stalls @ gurney palza. Delicious! The sweetness of the lamb/mutton goes well with the sweet peanut sauce.


----------



## browndog (20/2/12)

Fourstar said:


> After having devoured close to 100 satay sticks whilst in Malaysia i wont go past anything but a malay satay and it has to be cooked over coals. No coals, no satay IMO. Much like having a Souvlaki cooked over coals compared to one over a gas grill. It just isn't the same. Also, if you use anything other than brown meat (thigh/drumstick) meat on your chicken skewers i'll come and hunt you down.
> 
> http://rasamalaysia.com/malaysian-sataynow...peanut-sauce/2/
> 
> ...




Thanks for the link **** that sauce looks awesome, can't wait to try it.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Katherine (22/2/12)

Roast Lamb with blueberry sauce


----------



## Katherine (22/2/12)

Fourstar said:


> After having devoured close to 100 satay sticks whilst in Malaysia i wont go past anything but a malay satay and it has to be cooked over coals. No coals, no satay IMO. Much like having a Souvlaki cooked over coals compared to one over a gas grill. It just isn't the same. Also, if you use anything other than brown meat (thigh/drumstick) meat on your chicken skewers i'll come and hunt you down.
> 
> http://rasamalaysia.com/malaysian-sataynow...peanut-sauce/2/
> 
> ...



Sounds nice pretty much like I do mine...

I know what a SATAY sauce is... jeez


----------



## winkle (22/2/12)

Fourstar said:


> After having devoured close to 100 satay sticks whilst in Malaysia i wont go past anything but a malay satay and it has to be cooked over coals. No coals, no satay IMO. Much like having a Souvlaki cooked over coals compared to one over a gas grill. It just isn't the same. Also, if you use anything other than brown meat (thigh/drumstick) meat on your chicken skewers i'll come and hunt you down.
> 
> http://rasamalaysia.com/malaysian-sataynow...peanut-sauce/2/
> 
> ...



Preferably coconut husk coals at that.


----------



## Katherine (22/2/12)

winkle said:


> Preferably coconut husk coals at that.





mmm I can smell it now.


----------



## keezawitch (23/2/12)

Katie said:


> Roast Lamb with blueberry sauce
> 
> View attachment 52545



the presentation of your food is just magic, if this is just for the family i hope they cherish you and if its for a restaurant i hope they pay you well it is enticing.


----------



## Katherine (23/2/12)

keezawitch said:


> the presentation of your food is just magic, if this is just for the family i hope they cherish you and if its for a restaurant i hope they pay you well it is enticing.




Thank you... That was a Monday night meal for the family... and yes I am cherished.


----------



## browndog (25/2/12)

Watched Luke Nguyen's journey down the Mekong on thursday and he inspired me to fire up the kebab cooker and try his marinade, the kebabs turned out nice, but I think it needed some sugar and the beef was very lean, could have done with some fat, but overall, very enjoyable, will try it again.






cheers

Browndog


----------



## manticle (25/2/12)

Won't be on the table till tomorrow lunch when I show a newb how I brew beer but:

Roo Burgers

Diced garlic
Chilli
Oregano
Tasmanian mountain pepper
Tasmanian mountain pepper leaf
Short bacon (fine dice)
Red wine
Roo mince
Salt and pepper

Method: Place garlic and spices in cold pan with olive oil, season well. Keep heat as low as possible till aromatic, leave 10-15 mins, ensure no sticking or browning occurs. Add bacon, cook 3-5 mins.

Bring up heat till sizzling (but still avoiding browning or sticking) deglaze with red wine, allow that to come to a simmer and switch off heat. Allow to cool, mix through roo mince. Cook burgers with burger stuff like bacon, cheese, rocket, etc serve with yoghurt sauce on a soft burger bun.

Yoghurt sauce

Lemon zest.
Fine diced garlic
Chilli
Mint
Parsley
Fine diced cucumber (peeled and seeded if you are going to keep beyond a day)
Lemon juice
Salt and pepper

Mix all ingredients together, let sit for at least 30 mins for flavours to integrate, refresh with lemon juice if necessary just before serving.


----------



## Katherine (27/2/12)

Looks good Brown Dog....

SATAY CHICKEN


----------



## Katherine (27/2/12)

Sweet Corn and Chicken Soup

from scatch... its OKay not as good as my cheat ones not sure what went wrong...


----------



## Katherine (7/3/12)

Tortilla pizza (low cal pizza) The Bent (Sweet Chilli, Prawn, Banana and Coriander)

done in my Turbo oven


----------



## freezkat (7/3/12)

Curried cream chicken white rice and steamed asparagus


----------



## Katherine (7/3/12)

freezkat said:


> Curried cream chicken white rice and steamed asparagus




No photo didnt happen


----------



## freezkat (7/3/12)

Katie said:


> No photo didnt happen



I can show you a picture of the sauce leftover. Wish I could post my swamp-piss smell. Tomorrow I can show you the after-affects

It looked just like this


----------



## freezkat (16/3/12)

Chicken Cordon Bleu ( kinda sorta) Pasty

with Butter Carrots.

Super easy if you have the refrigerated tube crescent rolls

crimp 4 triangles together or just 2 if they are the big ones.

lay a slice of swiss on the dough 

then a slice or 2 of sandwich ham

then a pre-cooked 4 inch unbreaded piece of chicken breast

some more cheese and ham

gently roll and crimp openings

bake on parchment covered shallow [email protected] 190c till golden brown

Flip upside down immediately after removing from oven


----------



## Katherine (22/3/12)

Chicken drumsticks in a Nuoc Mau: Vietnamese Caramel Sauce with steamed rice and snow peas... (A Wednesday night dinner)


----------



## drsmurto (22/3/12)

Found Jimmys sate paste/sauce so am looking forward to using that this weekend.

Fig season and the tree is loaded so made a fig and porter cake for my birthday monring tea at work. The recipe called for milk, i subbed in my brown porter on tap. Figs chopped and mixed into the cake batter and then 15 mins into cooking added another lot of chopped figs to the top.

For the GF people I went the lazy route and stuffed figs with goats cheese and drizzled them with honey. Easier than baking them a cake and was very popular at work.

Here's the cake


----------



## Katherine (22/3/12)

mmmm FIGS love them.... that cake looks awesome...

I love them stuffed with blue cheese and wrapped in proscuitto and baked... mmmmmm


----------



## petesbrew (22/3/12)

Katie said:


> mmmm FIGS love them.... that cake looks awesome...
> 
> I love them stuffed with blue cheese and wrapped in proscuitto and baked... mmmmmm


Okay I'm new to figs, but THAT sounds fantastic.


----------



## drsmurto (23/3/12)

Katie said:


> mmmm FIGS love them.... that cake looks awesome...
> 
> I love them stuffed with blue cheese and wrapped in proscuitto and baked... mmmmmm



Still plenty of figs (tree taller than the house) left and i do have some blue cheese in the fridge, just need some proscuitto.


----------



## Katherine (23/3/12)

petesbrew said:


> Okay I'm new to figs, but THAT sounds fantastic.




Pete its awesome, sweet fruit with salty ham and stinky cheese.. One of my fav entrees to serve at a dinner party. So simple to pre do and pop in the oven for 10 minutes and looks smashing on a plate... 

Or you could do it at the end of meal without the meat... with a glass of sticky!


----------



## drsmurto (27/3/12)

Gumbo, a redneck meal from southern USA to celebrate the return of redneck/bogan right wing QLD.  


EDIT - chicken, chorizo, smoked ham off the bone in this one so not very redneck/bogan at all.


----------



## Katherine (28/3/12)

Looks good did you put okra in it?


----------



## drsmurto (28/3/12)

Katie said:


> Looks good did you put okra in it?



Okra is for people too poor to afford food. :lol:


----------



## Katherine (28/3/12)

DrSmurto said:


> Okra is for people too poor to afford food. :lol:




Its defiantly an acquire taste... I like it in binhdi karchari... you really need to fry the hell out of it to get the sap out. But I always thougth redneck gumbo had it in it.


----------



## Airgead (28/3/12)

Katie said:


> Its defiantly an acquire taste... I like it in binhdi karchari... you really need to fry the hell out of it to get the sap out. But I always thougth redneck gumbo had it in it.



Its not a real gumbo unless it has okra in it. And file powder too.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## drsmurto (28/3/12)

Katie said:


> Its defiantly an acquire taste... I like it in binhdi karchari... you really need to fry the hell out of it to get the sap out. But I always thougth redneck gumbo had it in it.






Airgead said:


> Its not a real gumbo unless it has okra in it. And file powder too.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave



As i said, my version was the upmarket version with chorizo and ham off the bone. I did add zucchini and squash fresh from the vegie patch. Tasted better the day after as all slow cooked foods tend to.


----------



## Katherine (2/4/12)

Arroz Con Pollo





Beef Tagine with rasins and caramalized apples... to sweet... didnt need the apples.


----------



## Airgead (2/4/12)

Katie said:


> Arroz Con Pollo
> 
> View attachment 53459
> 
> ...



I did a tagine over the weekend too... Lamb tagine with quince and honey. Forgot to take any photos but boy was it nice.

Last night I did chicken, ginger and shallot gow-ges.

I must get back into the habit of photographing dinner.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Katherine (2/4/12)

Yes you must...

The tagine was good it also had honey in it... just to sweet with the apple. 

mmmm gow gees... 

I want to attempt Gyozas.


----------



## Bribie G (11/4/12)

Eyup bah goom, sethe, that's one reet champion pud tha knows B)


----------



## browndog (11/4/12)

Bribie G said:


> Eyup bah goom, sethe, that's one reet champion pud tha knows B)



Now THAT is a yorkshire pud.


----------



## freezkat (13/4/12)

browndog said:


> Now THAT is a yorkshire pud.



I'm not posting a picture of a beer boiled bratwurst on a bun. It was delicious. On the side: kraut, beans, cole slaw


----------



## Katherine (20/4/12)

Nothing special but just keeping the thread going...

Peri Peri chicken with what was left in the fridge fried rice...


----------



## elec (23/4/12)

Yesterdays lunch, homemade salam, feta and pickled onions washed down with a hoppy Irish Red


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/4/12)

elec said:


> Yesterdays lunch, homemade salam, feta and pickled onions washed down with a hoppy Irish Red



Now that is one pretty picture, can't be any better feeling than sitting down to all those home made goodies knowing that they were all made by yourself. It looks delicious.

Andrew


----------



## Bribie G (24/4/12)

haha - "ploughmans' lunches" always remind me of the time I flew to London with British Airways. Due to a monumental Pommy stuff up as we were cruising over Germany in the dawn, breakfast was being served and all the food they had left on board was ploughmans lunches. 
Most people didn't mind but many of the Asians on board were quite disoriented. Ah nothing like pickled onions, Hovis mini loaf and Cheddar cheese at 6 in the morning, could have used an Irish Red, but :lol:


----------



## benno1973 (24/4/12)

Wow! Now *that* looks good! Nice photo, and I see you have a pizza oven in the background as well, you lucky bastard! What sort of salami did you make?


----------



## elec (25/4/12)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Wow! Now *that* looks good! Nice photo, and I see you have a pizza oven in the background as well, you lucky bastard! What sort of salami did you make?


The recipe is from Ruhlman and Polcyn's book, called Saucisson Sec, but made with wild pork. Garlic , pepper and a bit of chilli is pretty much all the spices.


----------



## bconnery (29/4/12)

Had a belgian beer tasting so did some reading on some food matching rather than just grabbing a few cheeses. 
Some surprises as to what worked as well as the obvious ones. 

cheescake in the freezer, pork and fennel sausages, some 70% dark chocolate, wild boar cut into little steaks, smoked salmon
a hard goat cheese, an aged gruyere (my god that was good), wax cheddar (also seriously good), a few crackers, sourdough, 2 bries, a camembert, and a blue
Hiding somewhere out of shot is a white pepper crusted salami

View attachment 54175


General conclusions were that the chocolate went with just about everything, and so did the gruyere, but I think we might have been a little biased on that last one...


----------



## NickB (13/5/12)

Thai Green Chicken Curry with additional Red Chilli Paste...

Hotter than anticipated, but damn tasty!






Cheers!


----------



## NickB (14/5/12)

Tonight's effort:




Home-made Chicken, Herb and Pine Nut Ravioli. Served with a browned-butter and lemon sauce, and grated stinky cheese...

Not my prettiest dish, but tasty enough!


Cheers


----------



## quadbox (15/5/12)

My efforts tonight, paella!


























My first attempt at it, few things I'll change next time (not least of which using the brew burner outside instead of the crappy electric stove, urgh. bloody rental places). Pretty happy though, great feed


----------



## petesbrew (20/5/12)

That Paella looks awesome dude.

No pics cos it wasn't exactly pretty (equivalent of taking a photo of a grey camry in a carpark), but we had some baked lemon chicken thighs & potato, with some dolmades & greek salad.
I bloody love greek food.


----------



## Dave70 (22/5/12)

elec said:


> Yesterdays lunch, homemade salam, feta and pickled onions washed down with a hoppy Irish Red



Nice _bokeh_ mate. 
What's that, about 35 - 1:8 lens?


----------



## brettprevans (27/5/12)

made gnocci last night. 2 homemade sauces, basic fresh napoli and a simple blue cheese sauce (forgot to take pics of final product)



bake potato then through a drum sieve. boil till just floating then a quick fry with butter. 



best part of all is frying up the skins for uber good crisps.



so nice and fluffy. had left overs for lunch


----------



## Muggus (27/5/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> best part of all is frying up the skins for uber good crisps.


Great idea dude!
I make gnocchi a fair bit, never thought of that though....definately will next time!


----------



## brettprevans (28/5/12)

Muggus said:


> Great idea dude!
> I make gnocchi a fair bit, never thought of that though....definately will next time!


Little sprinkle of salt and your in heaven. ESP when you've got little bits of potato still on the skins.


----------



## Muggus (28/5/12)

Few years back we were at this place (can't remember where for the life of me) and they had STUFFED potato skins. I'm talking scooped out potato halves with bacon and cheese filling, and i recall there being some other creamy chicken (mornay?) filling as well. So epic!


----------



## drsmurto (29/5/12)

Had a slow cooking fest over the weekend. Love this style of cooking that really warms you up during the cooler months. Also makes the house smell so good!

Lamb shanks the key ingredient.

Saturday was shanks, beans (butter and borlotti), veg (onions, celery, carrots), garlic, thyme, bay leaves, white wine (savagnin), passata (from my green zebra tomatoes), smoked paprika and homemade chicken stock. Slow cooked for 9 hours till the meat literally fell off the bones when i picked them up with tongs. A cup of chopped basil added just before serving.

Sunday was shanks, lentils, veg (onions, celery, carrots, capsicum), thyme, bay leaves, oatmeal stout and the same green zebra passata. Again, slow cooked for 9 hours with a cup of chopped basil stirred in prior to serving. A big chunk of homemade baguette to mop up all the lovely juices.

Pic of Sundays meal.


----------



## Phoney (29/5/12)

SWMBO's birthday yesterday. We're going to Per Se in NYC next week (3 Michelin starred, recently ranked #6 in the world by restaurant magazine), so I figured there's nowhere in Australia that's going to beat that... May as well knock something up myself!

Decided to do a bit of a Latin American & French fusion for the night:

*Apetizer*

Cold cream of cauliflower soup with black caviar. Paired with a Pisco Sour as an aperitif. 






*Entree's*

Pacific Oysters with Salmon Roe and rice wine vinaigrette. Paired with a 2009 clonakilla viognier






Raw Hiramasa with sour, salty and fragrant dressing and white truffle carpaccio. The viognier above kept on pouring and pairing.






This was it when served on a plate: This was the hero of the night. Every mouthful was orgasm inducing. :icon_drool2: 






*Main*

Lamb backstrap with quinoa, chargrilled corn & red capsicum, coriander and topped with chilli lime dressing, with Aussie blood lime wedges. Paired with a Tempranillo from....somewhere.






*Dessert*

Chocolate and Grand Marnier creme brule with fresh raspberries. Paired with a late harvest dessert wine from .... NZ.

Unfortunately I didnt get a photo of this, but the recipe is here. (I might just make it again tonight to use up the rest of the raspberries)

SWMBO's two favourite French cheeses. Saint Argur and Fromage d'Affinois, with quince paste, more caviar and that dessert wine.






It was pretty Epic. Next time I would have squeezed in a little lemon sorbet with mint to cleanse the palate before the main.


----------



## mckenry (29/5/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> SWMBO's birthday yesterday. We're going to Per Se in NYC next week (3 Michelin starred, recently ranked #6 in the world by restaurant magazine), so I figured there's nowhere in Australia that's going to beat that... May as well knock something up myself!
> 
> Decided to do a bit of a Latin American & French fusion for the night:
> 
> ...



You, Sir, Are the man. Magnificent effort. Are you a chef? That is stunning. I hope your wife knows how good she has it.

BTW - Real Pisco? my wife and I were introduced to these in Santiago. mmmm


----------



## Phoney (29/5/12)

Thanks mate 

No, not a chef. I just love cooking & eating.... as much as brewing, and I love going all out about once a year (especially when it's to impress the pants off a lady. :lol: ) 

Yes, Pisco Queirolo. We bought a bottle back with us from Peru, but you can buy it here at some bottleshops.


----------



## brettprevans (5/6/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> Yes, Pisco Queirolo. We bought a bottle back with us from Peru, but you can buy it here at some bottleshops.


good lokn food there phoneyhuh
..slightly OT
my mate was introduced to pisco by his host family on student exchange many many a year ago. been drinking it ever since he came back and introduced it to us. lots more places stock pisco now then back then. some Dan Murphy's, vintage cellers used to, nicks wine merchants, international cellars etc. great stuff. although thge cheap quality stuff can be average, but then again its the same with tequila. pisco and tequila have a type of quality system akin to johnny walker (ie red, black, yellow green, blue). all the same brand but differant levels of quality. the cheap stuff you mix, the good stuff you drink straight.


----------



## bconnery (17/6/12)

Salt baked lamb with fennel. Lemon and artichoke sauce. 
I'd seen this salt bake done with fish at a restaurant in France so when I saw it in a roast cook book my wife borrowed from the library I had to have a stab at it...

My pastry skills aren't the greatest, my wife is the baking person in the family, so it doesn't look as neat as the pic does in the book  Plus I just used a lamb leg as it came, not an easy carve rolled and stringed one like they suggested. 
I'd definitely do so next time because the shape would have been much easier to deal with. 
Great fun to make though, very satisfying when you tap the salty dough to reveal the lamb. 

Browned lamb with fennel seeds and garlic. 
dough of cooking salt, water and plain flour. 
View attachment 55269


lamb ready to be rolled in the dough
View attachment 55270


slightly uneven looking dough encrusted lamb
View attachment 55271


roasted salty dough with the lemon and artichoke sauce. I had to improvise on this a little too as I didn't have any cream. Cream cheese and milk was substituted instead. 
View attachment 55272


Cracking the salt dough to get to the tasty lamb, baked with some lemon slices and rosemary inside the dough
View attachment 55273


This is all from the Women's Weekly Sunday Roast book. It's a good one. Roasts and BBQ recipes, as well as some soups and veges I haven't even looked at yet. 
last week I made green lentil and pancetta stuffed chicken, very tasty... I think we'll be buying this book...


----------



## jyo (8/7/12)

Guiness pies. Based on the recipe from the masterchef site and it is a cracker! Ofcourse, used my oatmeal stout instead of Guiness


----------



## TasChris (2/8/12)

Just cooked and ate, but forgot to photograph, Schweinshaxe. That is fresh pork hocks simmered in Porter ( didn't have any Helles) with garlic pepper corns, cloves, thyme, parsley with chopped celery, carrots, leeks and onion for two hours then rubbed with oil and salt and roasted at 200 for 20 odd mins to crackle up.

Ahhh... I ate way too much. Will posts a pic when I cook it again.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Katherine (14/8/12)

Thit Heo Kho Tieu (Five spice caramel pork)

This was beautiful...


----------



## brettprevans (28/9/12)

Even though it's raining in melbourne, for dinner tonight... BBQ!!!!
Bbq'd corn with butter lime and chilli and some extra butter with paprika for basting. 
Chops, rump steak, medium rare (1 really rare piece for me) with sage oregano and Rosemary salt as a dry rub.


----------



## brettprevans (28/9/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Even though it's raining in melbourne, for dinner tonight... BBQ!!!!
> Bbq'd corn with butter lime and chilli and some extra butter with paprika for basting.
> Chops, rump steak, medium rare (1 really rare piece for me) with sage oregano and Rosemary salt as a dry rub.


Forgot oven roasted cherry tomatoes and home grown asparagus (both green and purple). 

Cooking now. Corn smells amazing. Real sweet charred corn, popcorn smells.


----------



## Cocko (6/11/12)

Slow roasted in the smoker:

Lamb shanks at 135* for about 7 hours... :icon_drool2: 











Please excuse the crappy phone pics but was busy getting to eating it!


----------



## Cocko (6/11/12)

This is how well it came off the bone:


----------



## marksfish (6/11/12)

Cocko said:


> Slow roasted in the smoker:
> 
> Lamb shanks at 135* for about 7 hours... :icon_drool2:
> 
> ...



now i am hungry!


----------



## Katherine (11/1/13)

chicken and Mango Salad


----------



## Katherine (11/1/13)

Tandori Lamb and Mango Salad


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (17/1/13)

Been ages since I've posted.
Here's some noteworthy (IMHO) cooking efforts that I've managed over the past few months.


You can see what this is!



Pan seared tuna with kipfler potato, green beans, stuffed olives, blood orange and valencia orange segments and an orange vinagerette.



Calamari tubes stuffed with pork mince and shallots.



Peach chutney. I do this every year but always run out.



This is based on Luke Nguyens chargrilled pork neck with vermicelli noodles. I occasionally add spring rolls to this as you can see.



C&B
TDA


----------



## Katherine (19/3/13)

The roast duck needs work the taste was there dont think i rested it long enough. The kang kong was amazing....

Roast Duck with kang kong

Left over duck Laksa


----------



## brettprevans (3/4/13)

Jeez katie come be my cook. Ill brew for u. Surely u miss the sweet amber nectar. 

Hope ur well.


----------



## krausenhaus (5/4/13)

Did this the other night - tastes amazing and easy to make (provided you can get some soy lecithin).

Recipe link: http://www.molecularrecipes.com/emulsification/saffron-creme-anglaise-coffee-air/"]Saffron Creme Anglaise with Coffee Air[/url]


----------



## punkin (9/7/13)

My first go, and not my last, at Chicken Bombs last night. Made a BBQ sauce with hot chilli sauce, an American hot sauce and BBQ sauce with some garlic crushed up on it and basted a few times while indirect cooking on the gas bbq.

http://www.food.com/recipe/chicken-bombs-499604

I didn't use breasts, but boned out drummies.





Next time i do these it will be with Chinese Ham and Chicken Rolls in mind, same garlic, fivespice and salt rub, but using the bacon to wrap instead of the spring roll pastry and using a chilli glaze instead of the BBQ sauce i made up last night.


----------



## brettprevans (14/7/13)

Slow roast lamb. Lots of olive oil garlic oregano sage rosemary tyme pepper sweet paprika aand salt.

Before


Pics of roast 5hrs later will come..well in 5 hrs time


----------



## brettprevans (14/7/13)

Done. Half veg cooking in pan juices half normal. Cant waiy for veggies to be done so I can make gravy.


----------



## lukiferj (14/7/13)

Home made pulled pork burgers with sweet potato fries and coleslaw. Yum.


----------



## djar007 (14/7/13)

hamburgers in vietnamese rolls with beetroot, carrot , lettuce , sauteed mushrooms, mayo and lemon juice


----------



## citizensnips (14/7/13)

dem burgers look real good


----------



## brettprevans (19/11/13)

been a bit of a lull in this thread.

simple semi middle eastern dinner.

roasted asparagus and cherry tomatos with olive oil lemon juice (from the garden)
homemade spinach and ricotta triangles using a wholemeal pizza dough i made. lots of sumac. these were ace.
bbq corn cobs with butter. 
simple cucumber yogurt salad (natural yogurt, garlic, mint,cucumber lemon juice). which was really good just dropped in the middle of the triangles. 



PS ignore the missus bottle of commercial cider. rest assured I had glass of my pale ale in hand.


----------



## Airgead (19/11/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> PS ignore the missus bottle of commercial cider. rest assured I had glass of my pale ale in hand.


Suuuure you did.... http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75701-the-official-commercial-cider-thread/#entry1104595

Those triangles look the biz. I usually do them with filo bit is such a pain in the arse to use that I don't do it much. Will have to give the pizza dough a try.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## brettprevans (19/11/13)

Airgead said:


> Suuuure you did.... http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75701-the-official-commercial-cider-thread/#entry1104595
> 
> Those triangles look the biz. I usually do them with filo bit is such a pain in the arse to use that I don't do it much. Will have to give the pizza dough a try.
> 
> ...


smarty pants! those pics were from a dinner out with the missus. She had cider and I had Mt Goat and wine that night. 

The pizza dough worked a treat although you have to get it thin or its almost a like a calzone. i had a few that were smaller and thinner and a few bigger and slightly thicker. all were damn good.


----------

